# Luxury Theft and Break-In Locations, share your news!



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lill_canele

I did a search but I couldn’t find anything. If there is already a thread like this, please delete.

Recently we’ve been hearing about luxury store theft and break-ins.
Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence.

This is just to share with everyone to help keep the luxury community safe! Or buddy up with a friend when you go shopping!

Here’s what I learned:

June 2021: Louis Vuitton bag heist, $100K, in Stanford Shopping Center (in Palo Alto?, California)

June 2021: People have been followed out of the mall from South Coast Plaza in the OC area in Southern California.

July 5th 2021: Looters steal designer bags from Neiman Marcus in Union Square, San Francisco


----------



## mmmpurses!

Infuencer Tamara Kalinic Robbed July 4, 2021, Paris France 

Houston Galleria Mall has become a hot spot for robberies targeting affluent customers:
https://www.khou.com/article/news/l...town/285-f5acfd04-c18f-449e-864b-7dca0c453e58

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...-robbed-in-galleria-high-rise-parking-garage/

https://abc13.com/robbery-warning-houston-crime-galleria-area-police/10617333/

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ef-to-discuss-arrests-of-10-robbery-suspects/


----------



## lill_canele

*6 suspects pull daytime robbery at high-end clothing store near the Beverly Center*









						6 suspects pull daytime robbery at high-end clothing store near the Beverly Center
					

Police are asking for the public's help in identifying six suspects who committed what they are calling a brazen daylight robbery near the Beverly Center.




					abc7.com
				




Four females and two men entered a high-end clothing store in the 8400 block of Melrose Place, near La Cienega Boulevard, at about 1:45 p.m. Wednesday and began taking purses off of store shelves, according to a Los Angeles Police Department spokesman.


----------



## pursekitten

2 men charged with robbing Salt Lake City jewelry store on Halloween
					

Charges were filed against two men accused of taking $70,000 worth of jewelry and cash from a Salt Lake City jewelry store on Halloween in 2019. Jerome Welton McWilliams, 29, and 32-year-old Darnel Batts were charged last week in the Third District Court with aggravated robbery, court documents...




					kjzz.com
				












						Women accused of stealing more than $100,000 worth of designer purses
					

Two women who police say stole more than $104,000 in designer purses were charged Monday.




					www.deseret.com


----------



## corgi204

Louis Vuitton in San Francisco Union Square was emptied out tonight - extremely brazen!
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...uis-vuitton-store-san-francisco-union-square/

Edit: SFPD caught and arrested all 6 thieves!


----------



## snibor

Chicago.  https://nypost.com/2021/11/19/thiev...-walking-into-store-while-guard-was-on-break/


----------



## redney

Saturday, 11/20. Allegedly 50-80 looters swarmed Nordstrom in Walnut Creek, CA. Frightening!
Looters Target Nordstrom Store in Walnut Creek – NBC Bay Area


----------



## Echoes

Think about all of this when you're buying second hand stuff either locally or from marketplace type websites.


----------



## Michelle1x

corgi204 said:


> Louis Vuitton in San Francisco Union Square was emptied out tonight - extremely brazen!
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...uis-vuitton-store-san-francisco-union-square/
> 
> Edit: SFPD caught and arrested all 6 thieves!



It seemed like a lot more than 6.... seemed like 30 people


----------



## redney

November 21: Robberies at a Lululemon store in Santana Row (San Jose, CA) and Valley Fair Mall (also San Jose, CA)








						More than $50K in merchandise stolen from Lululemon in Santana Row and Westfield Valley Fair Mall
					

San Jose police say thieves got away with more than $50,000 of merchandise and have this message, "Hey, if you come to San Jose, we are going to find you, we are going to arrest you and we are going to bring you back here to face charges."




					abc7news.com


----------



## Gennas

redney said:


> November 21: Robberies at a Lululemon store in Santana Row (San Jose, CA) and Valley Fair Mall (also San Jose, CA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than $50K in merchandise stolen from Lululemon in Santana Row and Westfield Valley Fair Mall
> 
> 
> San Jose police say thieves got away with more than $50,000 of merchandise and have this message, "Hey, if you come to San Jose, we are going to find you, we are going to arrest you and we are going to bring you back here to face charges."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com


Terrible. We all end up paying for this!! All of us taxpayers.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Beverly Hills Louis Vuitton and Saks 11/21/21: https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...h-and-grab-beverly-hills-rodeo-drive/2764941/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Los Angeles Nordstrom 11/22/21: https://www.cnn.com/2021/11/23/us/los-angeles-the-grove-nordstrom-burglary/index.html


----------



## Gennas

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Los Angeles Nordstrom 11/22/21: https://www.cnn.com/2021/11/23/us/los-angeles-the-grove-nordstrom-burglary/index.html


They should just close down all of the stores. Terrible and disrespectful!11


----------



## Echoes

There are reports of some arrests, so hopefully they will be able to turn information leading to others.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## bisousx

Robbery at South Coast Plaza (Seasons 52’s patio at dinnertime)  









						Police looking for masked suspects who robbed South Coast Plaza restaurant
					

Three to five men, including one witnesses say was armed with a handgun, entered the patio of Seasons 52 Monday evening and ordered patrons to get down on the ground before stealing a purse and fleeing, police said.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Gennas

bisousx said:


> Robbery at South Coast Plaza (Seasons 52’s patio at dinnertime)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police looking for masked suspects who robbed South Coast Plaza restaurant
> 
> 
> Three to five men, including one witnesses say was armed with a handgun, entered the patio of Seasons 52 Monday evening and ordered patrons to get down on the ground before stealing a purse and fleeing, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


I live in Newport Beach and go to SCP and Fashion Island to shop all the time. I guess state of CA is never going to do anything about these robberies!!! They just turn a blind eye!!!


----------



## bisousx

Gennas said:


> I live in Newport Beach and go to SCP and Fashion Island to shop all the time. I guess state of CA is never going to do anything about these robberies!!! They just turn a blind eye!!!



Agreed, it’s shocking to hear about these robberies in Orange County. Living in California is no longer a dream come true


----------



## Gennas

bisousx said:


> Agreed, it’s shocking to hear about these robberies in Orange County. Living in California is no longer a dream come true


I know. I'm so sad!!!! This is terrible!!! The worst part is CA is doing nothing about it!!! I wish we had laws like Sinapore!!! If you steal they will cut your hand off!!! I think that would be a great deterrant!! I won't even wear my good jewlrey or watches anymore. I have been using my handbags: LV, Givenchy, Hermes, Chanel, but now I'm thinking it's not a good time to use them. I don't want to be shot because of a handbag. I just texted my Dad the article about that robbery by SCP. He was robbed years ago when he was having lunch outside in CDM wearing his rolex. He stopped wearing his rolex.


----------



## bisousx

More than 100+ “follow-home” robberies in Los Angeles recently.

Robbers are targeting individuals wearing luxury items and following them home.

Violently robbing, shooting at and sometimes murdering them.

The latest victim was a 23 year old man and he died trying to protect his female friend from being robbed at gunpoint outside of Bossa Nova.









						LAPD Announces Task Force To Combat String Of “Follow-Home Robberies” After Good Samaritan Is Killed On Sunset Blvd.
					

Los Angeles Police Chief Michel Moore announced today that the LAPD will create a task force to address a string of “follow-home robberies,” some of which have targeted celebrities. The…




					deadline.com


----------



## Gennas

bisousx said:


> More than 100+ “follow-home” robberies in Los Angeles recently.
> 
> Robbers are targeting individuals wearing luxury items and following them home.
> 
> Violently robbing, shooting at and sometimes murdering them.
> 
> The latest victim was a 23 year old man and he died trying to protect his female friend from being robbed at gunpoint outside of Bossa Nova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAPD Announces Task Force To Combat String Of “Follow-Home Robberies” After Good Samaritan Is Killed On Sunset Blvd.
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Police Chief Michel Moore announced today that the LAPD will create a task force to address a string of “follow-home robberies,” some of which have targeted celebrities. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


So sad!!!


----------



## redney

The San Francisco DA's office charged 9 robbers arrested connected with recent retail thefts in Union Square (LV store, etc) with felony charges including looting, grand theft, burglary, and possession of stolen property. It's not everyone involved but it's a start.









						'These are not petty thefts': Nine face felony charges in organized retail thefts in San Francisco
					

San Francisco District Attorney Chesa Boudin announced that felony charges were brought against nine people in connection with organized retail crimes in Union Square on Friday.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## GirlAndBag

Gennas said:


> I know. I'm so sad!!!! This is terrible!!! The worst part is CA is doing nothing about it!!! I wish we had laws like Sinapore!!! If you steal they will cut your hand off!!! I think that would be a great deterrant!! I won't even wear my good jewlrey or watches anymore. I have been using my handbags: LV, Givenchy, Hermes, Chanel, but now I'm thinking it's not a good time to use them. I don't want to be shot because of a handbag. I just texted my Dad the article about that robbery by SCP. He was robbed years ago when he was having lunch outside in CDM wearing his rolex. He stopped wearing his rolex.



Hi Gennas,

thanks for sharing but I wished you would correct some information..
Indeed there are laws and punishment established in Singapore to curb wrong-doing, but there is no way they would cut off your hand if you steal in Singapore. The wrong-doer may have to do time, but I have not heard of such punishment bring meted out. It would be great if you could share some sources of such punishment , would love to be more well informed on my end.

Cheers!


----------



## mochibabu

Wonder where would they sell these stolen merchandises at... imagine buying these merchandises not realising they are stolen!


----------



## bklner2014

Gennas said:


> I know. I'm so sad!!!! This is terrible!!! The worst part is CA is doing nothing about it!!! I wish we had laws like Sinapore!!! If you steal they will cut your hand off!!! I think that would be a great deterrant!! I won't even wear my good jewlrey or watches anymore. I have been using my handbags: LV, Givenchy, Hermes, Chanel, but now I'm thinking it's not a good time to use them. I don't want to be shot because of a handbag. I just texted my Dad the article about that robbery by SCP. He was robbed years ago when he was having lunch outside in CDM wearing his rolex. He stopped wearing his rolex.


No, Singapore does not chop an offender's hand off no matter the crime. Please do not perpetuate falsehoods.


----------



## etoupebirkin

From what I've read, a majority of these thefts are being planned by organized crime. They pay the "participants" something like $500 or $1,000 and direct them to steal certain items. The items are then shipped out worldwide for sale on varying online outlets.

As always, I am extremely cautious in the months leading up to Christmas. I will no longer go to the mall after Thanksgiving. Online shopping for me. 

One thing I do know. Platforms such as TRR are requiring receipts of sale on certain high dollar items. Perhaps that's to ensure both authenticity and ownership.

I think persons need to be careful — aware of their surroundings when out and about in public. If you are staring at your phone, you become a much easier target. I also tuck my necklaces under my shirt and wear long sleeves to cover my wrists. It may be time to wear under the radar bags too.


----------



## platanoparty

Im curious as well pamelastanlee. With the insane level of theft happening and the growing second hand market, it really does make me wonder how are people profiting off of these crimes (or plan to?) makes me even more weary of the thought of buying preloved at sites like fashionphile etc. I always buy direct from the store but now I’m wondering should I just have my items delivered with signature?

i was reading that in Illinois and New York had a lot of burglaries lately too, but not sure how recent these were. Honestly it’s everywhere. Unfortunately I think the economy and inflation are driving a great sense of desperation. I don’t agree with these actions but it’s really sad and scary and I wish people didn’t feel like this was an option of something they should do.


I hope all those workers and any shoppers at these shops are safe, that is who I am most concerned with. Employees especially deserve a lot of care and I hope companies are offering them mental health resources for what they’ve had to live through.

as for me, I’m very sad to say I am going to put away my luxury items for some time. Maybe shoes or garments that are low key are fine, but i don’t think its worth being stressed about my bags and being a target.


----------



## luxsal

This YouTuber posted about her Chanel bag getting stolen from her car. I believe she lives in Vegas


----------



## Lady Zhuge

This happened at a local LV store back in October. Someone took cell phone footage: https://abc7chicago.com/northbrook-il-court-louis-vuitton-robbery/11095214/

I was at the LV store on Michigan Avenue in Chicago recently and they had several security personnel by the door and were limiting the number of shoppers in the store. My SA said they’re on high alert, but security can’t really do much in the event of a flashmob robbery.


----------



## Echoes

How many of you would be willing to provide a picture ID and face photo before being admitted to one of these stores?


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Bakerqueen

My neighbor was at work and she left her LV purse inside the car, when she off her window car was broken and her belongs all gone, including her purse and everything insides. It happened couple weeks ago. That time she was work at Bakersfield, CA


----------



## Echoes

^^^  NEVER leave anything of value in plain sight inside any unattended vehicle.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Echoes said:


> How many of you would be willing to provide a picture ID and face photo before being admitted to one of these stores?



I have absolutely no problem providing my identity. I have nothing to hide. 

As an aside note, these free-standing stores that are being robbed should install metal retracting doors that protect windows after the stores have closed for the night. I know they aren't pretty but it would have kept LV from being cleaned out.


----------



## bisousx

salal04 said:


> This YouTuber posted about her Chanel bag getting stolen from her car. I believe she lives in Vegas




My gf lives in West Hollywood and she was robbed of her Chanel bag while sitting in her car outside of her home! The thief broke the window and grabbed it from the passenger side. This was about 6 months ago. Just terrible…


----------



## lill_canele

Echoes said:


> ^^^  NEVER leave anything of value in plain sight inside any unattended vehicle.



Totally agree, years ago one of my friends wanted to leave his birkin in my car when we went to go buy a snack.
I said, absolutely not! You are taking your birkin with you, I will not have someone break my window to steal your bag!


----------



## lill_canele

Just wanted to say thank you all to everyone who had been contributing to this thread!
It is a frustrating and scary thing that these things are happening, especially around the holidays, but I appreciate you keeping all of us updated so we may all stay as safe as possible!


----------



## thundercloud

Topanga Nordstrom, which is the nicest Nordie's in Southern California. Has designer handbag boutiques inside like Chanel, etc. The suspects used bear spray on the poor security guard. 
https://abc7.com/smash-and-grab-topanga-mall-robbery-nordstrom-canoga-park/11268844/


----------



## Luvbolide

redney said:


> The San Francisco DA's office charged 9 robbers arrested connected with recent retail thefts in Union Square (LV store, etc) with felony charges including looting, grand theft, burglary, and possession of stolen property. It's not everyone involved but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'These are not petty thefts': Nine face felony charges in organized retail thefts in San Francisco
> 
> 
> San Francisco District Attorney Chesa Boudin announced that felony charges were brought against nine people in connection with organized retail crimes in Union Square on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvu.com



I hope Boudin sees these prosecutions through - I have zero confidence in him.  This type of crime has suddenly started showing up everywhere, in cities large and small across the country.  It is insane.  I hope that the Bay Area DAs can figure out some successful strategies.


----------



## CeeJay

GirlAndBag said:


> Hi Gennas,
> 
> thanks for sharing but I wished you would correct some information..
> Indeed there are laws and punishment established in Singapore to curb wrong-doing, but there is no way they would cut off your hand if you steal in Singapore. The wrong-doer may have to do time, but I have not heard of such punishment bring meted out. It would be great if you could share some sources of such punishment , would love to be more well informed on my end.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for the correction!  I do recall, and this was likely a very long time ago, that in the Arabic world, if you stole .. the punishment would be to cut the right hand off (since the right hand is used for eating and the left hand .. well, it was used to "cleanse oneself").  Not sure if they are still doing this, but .. IMO, this is a great punishment!  Unfortunately, and especially in California (I live in the LA area), I agree that the sentences are way too lax .. heck, in San Francisco and LA, if a thief steals from a store and the total amount is less than $100, then the police just let them go!!!  UFB!!!  Having moved here from Boston, I can tell you that that sh!t would NEVER fly in Boston or surrounding towns! 

I'm kind of glad that 1) I work from home and 2) given my very bad osteoarthritis, I rarely go out of the house now to go shopping and if I accompany my husband, I stay in the car!  I rarely carry/wear designer handbags anymore (I'm more of a Balenciaga gal); however, I do have a lot of jewelry since I am a designer and jewelry artisan.  When I'm in the car waiting for him, I make sure to lock the doors and have my hands/arms down below the windows (plus our windows are darkened) such that the "follow home" types would likely not see my jewelry.  Sheesh .. scary times!


----------



## Allisonfaye

This happened at a local LV store back in October. Someone took cell phone footage: https://abc7chicago.com/northbrook-il-court-louis-vuitton-robbery/11095214/

I was at the LV store on Michigan Avenue in Chicago recently and they had several security personnel by the door and were limiting the number of shoppers in the store. My SA said they’re on high alert, but security can’t really do much in the event of a flashmob robbery.
[/QUOTE]

We lived in the Chicago Northshore for 17 years. Northbrook Ct was where I shopped regularly. It has been hit several times since 2017 but in the in last 2 years, it has happened more frequently. This is due to slap on the wrist policies by these cities. Until they actually start prosecuting these people, you can expect it to continue. The rise in crime was one of the reasons we left the area. We no longer felt safe and paid a lot of $$ for that privilege.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> Thank you for the correction!  I do recall, and this was likely a very long time ago, that in the Arabic world, if you stole .. the punishment would be to cut the right hand off (since the right hand is used for eating and the left hand .. well, it was used to "cleanse oneself").  Not sure if they are still doing this, but .. IMO, this is a great punishment!  Unfortunately, and especially in California (I live in the LA area), I agree that the sentences are way too lax .. heck, in San Francisco and LA, if a thief steals from a store and the total amount is less than $100, then the police just let them go!!!  UFB!!!  Having moved here from Boston, I can tell you that that sh!t would NEVER fly in Boston or surrounding towns!
> 
> I'm kind of glad that 1) I work from home and 2) given my very bad osteoarthritis, I rarely go out of the house now to go shopping and if I accompany my husband, I stay in the car!  I rarely carry/wear designer handbags anymore (I'm more of a Balenciaga gal); however, I do have a lot of jewelry since I am a designer and jewelry artisan.  When I'm in the car waiting for him, I make sure to lock the doors and have my hands/arms down below the windows (plus our windows are darkened) such that the "follow home" types would likely not see my jewelry.  Sheesh .. scary times!


 
$1000. Not $100.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Echoes said:


> How many of you would be willing to provide a picture ID and face photo before being admitted to one of these stores?



For my own safety and for the public's safety. I'm willing to do it. I have nothing to hide and am happy to show my ID.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Crime is rising for sure, but I think the goal is to be more careful and mindful of your actions.

I really don't mean to be rude, but leaving your bag, especially a $6k chanel or whatever, in you car thinking nothing would happen is a bit delusional. I always thought it was common knowledge for people to know not to do that.

I feel bad for this person, but you really just should not do that lol.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yoshi1296 said:


> Crime is rising for sure, but I think the goal is to be more careful and mindful of your actions.
> 
> I really don't mean to be rude, but leaving your bag, especially a $6k chanel or whatever, in you car thinking nothing would happen is a bit delusional. I always thought it was common knowledge for people to know not to do that.
> 
> I feel bad for this person, but you really just should not do that lol.



I agree with this. I would never leave ANY bag unintended in a car. Near where I used to live, an ice rink was a common site where people would get their bags stolen from their car. My friend left hers and sure enough, it was stolen. Her husband was really mad because he had told her a million times not to do it. Even after it was stolen, she STILL did it. smh


----------



## thebagqueen

lill_canele said:


> Totally agree, years ago one of my friends wanted to leave his birkin in my car when we went to go buy a snack.
> I said, absolutely not! You are taking your birkin with you, I will not have someone break my window to steal your bag!



not a birkin, but this happened to me. I was driving with a few friends with me and they wanted to leave their bags in my trunk when we stopped to walk around. And sure enough someone broke into my car and stole all of their belongings. Lesson learned for sure. We’re living in really desperate times.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

thebagqueen said:


> not a birkin, but this happened to me. I was driving with a few friends with me and they wanted to leave their bags in my trunk when we stopped to walk around. And sure enough someone broke into my car and stole all of their belongings. Lesson learned for sure. We’re living in really desperate times.



Someone is ALWAYS watching you - even when you think you're being hypervigilant and aware of your surroundings.

Back in the late 1990s, my friends and I - celebrating our last few days before high school graduation - had our purses stolen from the back of my friend's trunk. We thought we were being responsible by not taking our bags into the nightclub with us, and leaving them in a less "visible" place.

When our families came to the scene to take us back home, the officer taking our statement said, "This happens every weekend; the thieves hang out and watch young ladies stash their belonging in their car trunks after parking, and pop the trunks open once the owners leave."

That was one lesson I never forgot: take your stuff with you, and always hide small things of value out of sight before you park. A handful of coins, a phone charger...I hide it. And with the holiday season ramping up, never EVER unload your purchase into the trunk with the intent to go back inside to shop some more; pack it up and LEAVE to go home.

It may seem like desperate times, but unfortunately this is nothing new.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

etoupebirkin said:


> From what I've read, a majority of these thefts are being planned by organized crime. They pay the "participants" something like $500 or $1,000 and direct them to steal certain items. The items are then shipped out worldwide for sale on varying online outlets.
> 
> As always, I am extremely cautious in the months leading up to Christmas. I will no longer go to the mall after Thanksgiving. Online shopping for me.
> 
> One thing I do know. Platforms such as TRR are requiring receipts of sale on certain high dollar items. Perhaps that's to ensure both authenticity and ownership.
> 
> I think persons need to be careful — aware of their surroundings when out and about in public. If you are staring at your phone, you become a much easier target. I also tuck my necklaces under my shirt and wear long sleeves to cover my wrists. It may be time to wear under the radar bags too.



@etoupebirkin  You and I are from the same metropolitan area I believe. If you lived here during the 1980s and 1990s, you'll remember the "bad old days" of our local city. I don't mess around when it comes to my personal safety!


----------



## 880

Echoes said:


> How many of you would be willing to provide a picture ID and face photo before being admitted to one of these stores?


I would have no problem doing this. In certain boutiques, you still have to follow covid protocols, and I don’t have a problem with that either. So long as rules are for a legitimate reason and are universally enforced, it’s fine. Two days ago, I caught a glimpse on fifth Avenue of three tourists who left their handbags on the sidewalk, about ten feet away from them, while they took a group selfie against Grand Army Plaza and some horse drawn carriages. I think people should take reasonable precautions and boutiques should too. Today, a boutique SA texted that PETA demonstrators were banging on the doors. Sometimes I worry that criminals will take advantage of any distraction like that to target stores or shoppers.


----------



## Allisonfaye

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Someone is ALWAYS watching you - even when you think you're being hypervigilant and aware of your surroundings.
> 
> Back in the late 1990s, my friends and I - celebrating our last few days before high school graduation - had our purses stolen from the back of my friend's trunk. We thought we were being responsible by not taking our bags into the nightclub with us, and leaving them in a less "visible" place.
> 
> When our families came to the scene to take us back home, the officer taking our statement said, "This happens every weekend; the thieves hang out and watch young ladies stash their belonging in their car trunks after parking, and pop the trunks open once the owners leave."
> 
> That was one lesson I never forgot: take your stuff with you, and always hide small things of value out of sight before you park. A handful of coins, a phone charger...I hide it. And with the holiday season ramping up, never EVER unload your purchase into the trunk with the intent to go back inside to shop some more; pack it up and LEAVE to go home.
> 
> It may seem like desperate times, but unfortunately this is nothing new.



Purses out of trunks may not be new but organized mobs holding smash n grabs? New.


----------



## etoupebirkin

AmalieLotte92 said:


> @etoupebirkin  You and I are from the same metropolitan area I believe. If you lived here during the 1980s and 1990s, you'll remember the "bad old days" of our local city. I don't mess around when it comes to my personal safety!


Yeah. I remember the bad old days when there would be prostitutes and drug dealers within a block of where I worked. Luckily, nothing bad ever happened to me. Though do remember a group of young men yelling disgusting things at a young woman who I assume to be a prostitute who was walking ahead if me. I felt so bad for her, but felt powerless.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Echoes said:


> How many of you would be willing to provide a picture ID and face photo before being admitted to one of these stores?



I wouldn’t mind doing that, but it’s not going to stop the smash and grab robberies.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Where is this -- I hope this is meant to be a joke. 



Gennas said:


> I know. I'm so sad!!!! This is terrible!!! The worst part is CA is doing nothing about it!!! I wish we had laws like *Sinapore!!!* If you steal they will cut your hand off!!! I think that would be a great deterrant!! .


----------



## GirlAndBag

CaviarChanel said:


> Where is this -- I hope this is meant to be a joke.



I have requested for her to correct her information and so have some others .
Singapore ( we’re located in Asia) does have some strict laws for drug related offenders and known for our no gum policy.. 

The no gum policy came about due to the hindrance of people disposing them improperly under chairs / tables and on the streets . U won’t get punished for consuming them , but they aren’t sold here. 

All in all, it’s pretty safe to be a girl growing up here due to the laws and security in place . We do get somewhat complacent and place our bags on table while headed to the counter to place our order for food etc .


----------



## Echoes

Lady Zhuge said:


> I wouldn’t mind doing that, but it’s not going to stop the smash and grab robberies.


It would stop the mobs raiding the store shelves and display cases if no one can get inside without identifying themselves or if they limit the number of people inside at one time.

The question is about how much security should stores implement and how would it inconvenience honest customers.


----------



## 880

My in laws live in Santa Barbara and my mom and aunt kept a family apartment in Singapore (precovid they would go monthly for recreation and medical treatment), so I hear about some crime issues from them.

California is trying to put mechanisms in place to deal with the rise in such crimes (there are articles about measures taken by the LAPD etc. The rise in crime seems to be exacerbated by covid and by the car and mall culture, so I wouldn’t think to blame the entire state for some of these issues.

They told me that years ago, there might have been some crime in retail establishments in Singapore, (though nothing at this level), but CCTV and other security measures were very effective in curbing this. My knowledge is third hand though, and my recollection could be mistaken.

i believe the most recent robbery in nyc was Givenchy on Madison Avenue, and I know I would be very frightened if I were in a boutique and witnessed some of these crimes. I do recall NYC in the 1970s and 1980s, and it was far less safe than today.


----------



## DrJoy

redney said:


> Saturday, 11/20. Allegedly 50-80 looters swarmed Nordstrom in Walnut Creek, CA. Frightening!
> Looters Target Nordstrom Store in Walnut Creek – NBC Bay Area


So upsetting and scary! To think of how terrified shoppers must have been really infuriates me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

The issue with theft and robbery related crime is systemic. We need proper infrastructures in place to address poverty and housing shortages that causes people to rob and steal to feed themselves and their families at night.

While this isn't true for all since some people also steal due to lack of morals, many steal as a last resort in order to survive. There needs to be better support to help people in need. But, lack of morality can also be addressed through better schooling and living experience/quality of life and upbringing. If they had better upbringings through addressing poverty related challenges, most people would not be inclined to act this way. Along with this, the job market is flawed, sure there are so many jobs available currently in the US, but the wages are dismal. People are not valued by their employers, and can't even afford their rent with the pay they are getting. White collar jobs have such high requirements even for entry level positions that freshly graduated college students are not valued, leaving many jobless after college with bachelors degrees. It is a whole mess.

Along with this, the local economies of metropolitan areas are still suffering. This is why the "shop small/shop local" phenomena is rising. We need to support our small business owners so they can employ more people, once more people are employed, more people will spend their money. Then, it expands to larger companies.

Adding more security won't address any long term robbing and theft challenges.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

CeeJay said:


> Thank you for the correction!  I do recall, and this was likely a very long time ago, that in the Arabic world, if you stole .. the punishment would be to cut the right hand off (since the right hand is used for eating and the left hand .. well, it was used to "cleanse oneself").  Not sure if they are still doing this, but .. IMO, this is a great punishment!  Unfortunately, and especially in California (I live in the LA area), I agree that the sentences are way too lax .. heck, in San Francisco and LA, if a thief steals from a store and the total amount is less than $100, then the police just let them go!!!  UFB!!!  Having moved here from Boston, I can tell you that that sh!t would NEVER fly in Boston or surrounding towns!
> 
> I'm kind of glad that 1) I work from home and 2) given my very bad osteoarthritis, I rarely go out of the house now to go shopping and if I accompany my husband, I stay in the car!  I rarely carry/wear designer handbags anymore (I'm more of a Balenciaga gal); however, I do have a lot of jewelry since I am a designer and jewelry artisan.  When I'm in the car waiting for him, I make sure to lock the doors and have my hands/arms down below the windows (plus our windows are darkened) such that the "follow home" types would likely not see my jewelry.  Sheesh .. scary times!



If you consider the mid-80s a long time ago...they also publicly stoned adulterers.  I believe they might still do cut off thieves' hands in some countries.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Echoes said:


> It would stop the mobs raiding the store shelves and display cases if no one can get inside without identifying themselves or if they limit the number of people inside at one time.
> 
> The question is about how much security should stores implement and how would it inconvenience honest customers.



Unfortunately that’s not always true. The local LV store I frequent limits the number of customers in the store and there’s almost always a line to get in with security at the door. However, this same store has been robbed multiple times this year when mobs of masked thieves just rushed in to smash and grab. There’s little security can or is really permitted to do about it. Eventually they may just need to switch to by appointment only and keep store doors locked until designated appointment times and use security cameras/guards to monitor foot traffic around the entrance before letting people in.

Leave it to the few bad apples to inconvenience everyone else. Getting through security at the airport used to be a breeze before 9/11.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yoshi1296 said:


> The issue with theft and robbery related crime is systemic. We need proper infrastructures in place to address poverty and housing shortages that causes people to rob and steal to feed themselves and their families at night.
> 
> While this isn't true for all since some people also steal due to lack of morals, many steal as a last resort in order to survive. There needs to be better support to help people in need. But, lack of morality can also be addressed through better schooling and living experience/quality of life and upbringing. If they had better upbringings through addressing poverty related challenges, most people would not be inclined to act this way. Along with this, the job market is flawed, sure there are so many jobs available currently in the US, but the wages are dismal. People are not valued by their employers, and can't even afford their rent with the pay they are getting. White collar jobs have such high requirements even for entry level positions that freshly graduated college students are not valued, leaving many jobless after college with bachelors degrees. It is a whole mess.
> 
> Along with this, the local economies of metropolitan areas are still suffering. This is why the "shop small/shop local" phenomena is rising. We need to support our small business owners so they can employ more people, once more people are employed, more people will spend their money. Then, it expands to larger companies.
> 
> Adding more security won't address any long term robbing and theft challenges.



Since the beginning of time workers have felt they weren't adequately valued by their employers. Pay is determined by the market. If you have marketable skills, you will get paid more. If you are unskilled, you will be paid less. There have always been poor people. They didn't resort to joining mobs and stealing from luxury stores. There have always been thieves. The only difference is how and what they steal. Now they steal high end bags and identities. We never excused the behavior because they weren't paid enough. It's ludicrous.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## ddebartolo

Allisonfaye said:


> Since the beginning of time workers have felt they weren't adequately valued by their employers. Pay is determined by the market. If you have marketable skills, you will get paid more. If you are unskilled, you will be paid less. There have always been poor people. They didn't resort to joining mobs and stealing from luxury stores. There have always been thieves. The only difference is how and what they steal. Now they steal high end bags and identities. We never excused the behavior because they weren't paid enough. It's ludicrous.


AGREED 100%
We need to stop justifying and defending abhorrent behavior and start holding these criminals accountable. It’s absolutely absurd that some people try to deflect blame from personal accountability.


----------



## bisousx

Allisonfaye said:


> Since the beginning of time workers have felt they weren't adequately valued by their employers. Pay is determined by the market. If you have marketable skills, you will get paid more. If you are unskilled, you will be paid less. There have always been poor people. They didn't resort to joining mobs and stealing from luxury stores. There have always been thieves. The only difference is how and what they steal. Now they steal high end bags and identities. We never excused the behavior because they weren't paid enough. It's ludicrous.



There are a huge increase in these robberies because there are no consequences anymore.

This surge in robberies is in part bc of LA’s new district attorney who stopped prosecuting numerous crimes he deems low level. I was surprised to see even the mayor of Los Angeles commenting on it.

_[LA mayor Garcetti] went so far as to voice frustration with local prosecutors, saying that committing a crime needs to carry a "penalty that doesn't seem to exist right now."_

MSN article


----------



## Yoshi1296

Allisonfaye said:


> Since the beginning of time workers have felt they weren't adequately valued by their employers. Pay is determined by the market. If you have marketable skills, you will get paid more. If you are unskilled, you will be paid less. There have always been poor people. They didn't resort to joining mobs and stealing from luxury stores. There have always been thieves. The only difference is how and what they steal. Now they steal high end bags and identities. We never excused the behavior because they weren't paid enough. It's ludicrous.





ddebartolo said:


> AGREED 100%
> We need to stop justifying and defending abhorrent behavior and start holding these criminals accountable. It’s absolutely absurd that some people try to deflect blame from personal accountability.



And how trustable is the market? It is incredibly unstable looking at wage gaps which is consistently widening and putting more and more people jobless and homeless, in the country where I am at least. Before, people could buy homes and support a full 4-5 person family with regular labor jobs without a college degree. Now...you can't even pay rent at a decent 1 bedroom apartment without a 6-figure salary in most cities. Things are getting expensive and people can't even afford basic necessities. Theft is NOT okay and no one should do it. But, what do you expect to happen? People are mad and are struggling to survive and they're gonna keep doing this because theres nothing else they can do really. It is just going to get worse...

Just because there "have always been poor people" doesn't mean its okay though. Poverty is rising at dramatic rates which is cause for concern. This is why crimes are rising. High end bags were always stolen, people have stolen and will steal whatever they can. This is different in every city though, but where I am designer theft was always a thing. Flawed upbringings leads to a lack of awareness of consequences and morals, and this allows people to commit crimes. Sure we need to have a better justice system to address the crime, but we need better quality of life and teach people from a young age that stealing is not okay, or any crime for that matter! And that learning comes from better quality of life with better living wages, better schooling, and just a better society overall. The thieves are to blame and they should be held accountable I agree, but it's also about teaching people to not act in this type of behavior from the beginning, and providing resources that encourage them to not act this way.


----------



## snibor

.


----------



## bisousx

Robbers are now also going *into *restaurants and demanding jewelry from customers at gunpoint. 

This was at Hot Wings Cafe in Sherman Oaks (Los Angeles area).


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yoshi1296 said:


> And how trustable is the market? It is incredibly unstable looking at wage gaps which is consistently widening and putting more and more people jobless and homeless, in the country where I am at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because there "have always been poor people" doesn't mean its okay though. Poverty is rising at dramatic rates which is cause for concern. This is why crimes are rising. High end bags were always stolen, people have stolen and will steal whatever they can. This is different in every city though, but where I am designer theft was always a thing. Flawed upbringings leads to a lack of awareness of consequences and morals, and this allows people to commit crimes. Sure we need to have a better justice system to address the crime, but we need better quality of life and teach people from a young age that stealing is not okay, or any crime for that matter! And that learning comes from better quality of life with better living wages, better schooling, and just a better society overall. The thieves are to blame and they should be held accountable I agree, but it's also about teaching people to not act in this type of behavior from the beginning, and providing resources that encourage them to not act this way.



Agree poverty is increasing in some places. Not sure where you are exactly. California, for example, has the highest poverty rate in the nation. It's bad policy that causes this and homelessness, not employers not paying enough. When you import millions of unskilled workers, you drive down wages. Bad policy. I agree the education system in our country lacks but that again, is because of bad policy. I am not going to go any deeper in to this because it would get political. I don't know how old you are but I am old and I have seen how things work. When you incentivize bad behavior, you get more of it, not less. There are over 85 taxpayer funded poverty programs in this country. When you subsidize it, you get more of it. It's economics 101.

I assure you those organized mobs that are being solicited on social media to participate in those robberies are not doing that so they can eat. They are doing it because it's lucrative, just like drug dealers.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree poverty is increasing in some places. Not sure where you are exactly. California, for example, has the highest poverty rate in the nation. It's bad policy that causes this and homelessness, not employers not paying enough. When you import millions of unskilled workers, you drive down wages. Bad policy. I agree the education system in our country lacks but that again, is because of bad policy. I am not going to go any deeper in to this because it would get political. I don't know how old you are but I am old and I have seen how things work. When you incentivize bad behavior, you get more of it, not less. There are over 85 taxpayer funded poverty programs in this country. When you subsidize it, you get more of it. It's economics 101.
> 
> I assure you those organized mobs that are being solicited on social media to participate in those robberies are not doing that so they can eat. They are doing it because it's lucrative, just like drug dealers.



I agree about bad policy.

I'm in the same country. But, bad policy also dictates wages too. Lack of wage regulations causes employers to exploit their workers.

I agree about the organized mobs, and thats why I said that many but not all, commit crimes to survive and eat. But I believe a better education system would perhaps lead to more people finding success and avoiding these types of behaviors such as participating in drug use and organized crime. It always existed for sure, but it is getting worse now I feel.

I'm not talking about incentivizing bad behavior, but preventing it with better policies is my hope.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sorry, I hope I'm not being too political. All of this is just incredibly frustrating and draining. I truly feel hopeless for the future. I just wish the crime and theft would stop or decrease, but it clearly is not and its been getting worse for years.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

There have to be consequences for the crimes...if not, the stores will close. That's the way it works. Stores will simply abandon the area. In LA (and CA as a whole) there's no way that they are going to let the tax revenue disappear. There will be law enforcement. Especially if someone is foolish enough to pull out a gun and escalate it to armed robbery.

Down here when there were all the protests last year, you would not believe the police presence at SCP in Costa Mesa. They know what they need to do. And, they will do it. Give it a minute.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree about bad policy.
> 
> I'm in the same country. But, bad policy also dictates wages too. Lack of wage regulations causes employers to exploit their workers.
> 
> I agree about the organized mobs, and thats why I said that many but not all, commit crimes to survive and eat. But I believe a better education system would perhaps lead to more people finding success and avoiding these types of behaviors such as participating in drug use and organized crime. It always existed for sure, but it is getting worse now I feel.
> 
> I'm not talking about incentivizing bad behavior, but preventing it with better policies is my hope.



Wage regulations make things worse. The market should determine wages, not politicians. It's like rent controls. Rent controls lead to housing shortages and landlords don't maintain their properties.


----------



## Echoes

There are a number of methods and devices used to control the flow of people and prevent a crowd rushing in.

But:

Do you want to see those in front of stores?

If someone gets hurt by one, or by someone trying to defeat one, who pays?


And if you haven't seen the stories yet, this plague spread to Best Buy and Home Depot recently.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Just saw a bunch of Chicago stores got hit yesterday, too.


----------



## CeeJay

Allisonfaye said:


> $1000. Not $100.


WHAT?!?! .. really??? .. $1000 is NOT chump change!!!  WOW, thanks for the clarification, but just WOW .. that's ridiculous!


----------



## thundercloud

Group stole crowbars & hammers from Home Depot in Lakewood, California.

BV in West Hollywood also hit. 

Two stories not necessarily related...So much craziness. It's never been like this in SoCal in the many years I've lived here. 
https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...elation-to-lakewood-home-depot-theft/2767706/


----------



## ddebartolo

Yoshi1296 said:


> And how trustable is the market? It is incredibly unstable looking at wage gaps which is consistently widening and putting more and more people jobless and homeless, in the country where I am at least. Before, people could buy homes and support a full 4-5 person family with regular labor jobs without a college degree. Now...you can't even pay rent at a decent 1 bedroom apartment without a 6-figure salary in most cities. Things are getting expensive and people can't even afford basic necessities. Theft is NOT okay and no one should do it. But, what do you expect to happen? People are mad and are struggling to survive and they're gonna keep doing this because theres nothing else they can do really. It is just going to get worse...
> 
> Just because there "have always been poor people" doesn't mean its okay though. Poverty is rising at dramatic rates which is cause for concern. This is why crimes are rising. High end bags were always stolen, people have stolen and will steal whatever they can. This is different in every city though, but where I am designer theft was always a thing. Flawed upbringings leads to a lack of awareness of consequences and morals, and this allows people to commit crimes. Sure we need to have a better justice system to address the crime, but we need better quality of life and teach people from a young age that stealing is not okay, or any crime for that matter! And that learning comes from better quality of life with better living wages, better schooling, and just a better society overall. The thieves are to blame and they should be held accountable I agree, but it's also about teaching people to not act in this type of behavior from the beginning, and providing resources that encourage them to not act this way.


Stop defending and justifying crime. There’s always going to be people who have more than some. We will never be equal in our possessions or success. That’s not an excuse to be a criminal and a potential violent criminal. Unbelievable.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CeeJay said:


> WHAT?!?! .. really??? .. $1000 is NOT chump change!!!  WOW, thanks for the clarification, but just WOW .. that's ridiculous!



And here is a perfect example of our dishonest media commenting on it:









						Proposition 47 did not end prosecution of thefts under $950 in California
					

CLAIM: Under Proposition 47 in California thefts under $950 will not be prosecuted.   AP ASSESSMENT: False. Proposition 47 was passed in California in 2014 and reclassified felony theft offenses as misdemeanors.




					apnews.com
				




“What Prop 47 did is increase the dollar amount by which theft can be prosecuted as a felony from $400 to $950 to adjust for inflation and cost of living,” Bastian said. “But most shoplifting cases are under $400 dollars to begin with, so before Prop 47 and after Prop 47, there isn’t any difference.”...

So basically they emptied out the prisons and now crime in those areas is skyrocketing...as one would expect.


----------



## Allisonfaye

thundercloud said:


> Group stole crowbars & hammers from Home Depot in Lakewood, California.
> 
> BV in West Hollywood also hit.
> 
> Two stories not necessarily related...So much craziness. It's never been like this in SoCal in the many years I've lived here.
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...elation-to-lakewood-home-depot-theft/2767706/



Most likely to use in future robberies.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ddebartolo said:


> Stop defending and justifying crime. There’s always going to be people who have more than some. We will never be equal in our possessions or success. That’s not an excuse to be a criminal and a potential violent criminal. Unbelievable.



Your tone is coming through your post, and it is incredibly rude.

It is evident that you have not read my posts clearly. *I said that I am not justifying crime and believe the thieves should be held accountable. I am simply looking at some root causes of these problems within our society and inferring potential solutions to them. *

But if what you said is what you grasp from my posts then so be it. Not my problem.


----------



## ddebartolo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Your tone is coming through your post, and it is incredibly rude.
> 
> It is evident that you have not read my posts clearly. *I said that I am not justifying crime and believe the thieves should be held accountable.*
> 
> But if that is what you grasp from my posts then so be it. Not my problem.


I said what I said. Have a nice day.


----------



## indiaink

Anybody look up the definition of “flash mob” lately?

I disagree with all of the ideas about poverty-stricken areas being the cause of this behavior, wage gaps, whatever. Having worked in some type of law enforcement for years (in a former life) and/or have LE in the family, criminal behavior has been around since dirt. Add social media and instant communication to that, BOOM. Suddenly, what was 3-4 people is now 30-40.

You guys ever wonder about the short concrete pillars in front of some stores? Those were a direct result of the 80s era pechant for driving a truck through the front store window, loading up, and leaving.

Folks, this behavior is not new. It’s not gonna stop. We WILL have to think of new ways to combat it, and in the future we’ll curse those who caused the new ‘norm’ and over time the OGs will forget and a new generation will go through it at all again ….

ETA: I’m talking about the United States.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Just because someone is poor doesn't mean they are more apt to steal than someone who is rich. And someone who is rich isn't less likely to steal than someone who is poor. It is false to think that poverty inspires criminality, in spite of the stories of Charles Dickens and Victor Hugo, because it absolutely does not. 

Years ago my mom worked in a wealthy high school in a wealthy suburb. At the end of the school year they always found the lockers stuffed with stolen luxury merchandise from a nearby shopping mall. Fur coats (this was before they were bolted to the racks with security chains), shoes, jewelry, everything with the tags still on. The kids didn't need this stuff, they weren't selling it, they obviously weren't wearing it. They were shoplifting during their lunch hours for the thrill of it.


----------



## ddebartolo

BigPurseSue said:


> Just because someone is poor doesn't mean they are more apt to steal than someone who is rich. And someone who is rich isn't less likely to steal than someone who is poor. It is false to think that poverty inspires criminality, in spite of the stories of Charles Dickens and Victor Hugo, because it absolutely does not.
> 
> Years ago my mom worked in a wealthy high school in a wealthy suburb. At the end of the school year they always found the lockers stuffed with stolen luxury merchandise from a nearby shopping mall. Fur coats (this was before they were bolted to the racks with security chains), shoes, jewelry, everything with the tags still on. The kids didn't need this stuff, they weren't selling it, they obviously weren't wearing it. They were shoplifting during their lunch hours for the thrill of it.


Exactly. Society needs to stop making excuses for this type of behavior and start demanding personal accountability. Only then will it get better.


----------



## axlm

Yoshi1296 said:


> And how trustable is the market? It is incredibly unstable looking at wage gaps which is consistently widening and putting more and more people jobless and homeless, in the country where I am at least. Before, people could buy homes and support a full 4-5 person family with regular labor jobs without a college degree. Now...you can't even pay rent at a decent 1 bedroom apartment without a 6-figure salary in most cities. Things are getting expensive and people can't even afford basic necessities. Theft is NOT okay and no one should do it. But, what do you expect to happen? People are mad and are struggling to survive and they're gonna keep doing this because theres nothing else they can do really. It is just going to get worse...
> 
> Just because there "have always been poor people" doesn't mean its okay though. Poverty is rising at dramatic rates which is cause for concern. This is why crimes are rising. High end bags were always stolen, people have stolen and will steal whatever they can. This is different in every city though, but where I am designer theft was always a thing. Flawed upbringings leads to a lack of awareness of consequences and morals, and this allows people to commit crimes. Sure we need to have a better justice system to address the crime, but we need better quality of life and teach people from a young age that stealing is not okay, or any crime for that matter! And that learning comes from better quality of life with better living wages, better schooling, and just a better society overall. The thieves are to blame and they should be held accountable I agree, but it's also about teaching people to not act in this type of behavior from the beginning, and providing resources that encourage them to not act this way.



Agree with you 100%


----------



## eunaddict

Gennas said:


> I wish we had laws like Sinapore!!! If you steal they will cut your hand off!!! I think that would be a great deterrant!!



That is not a thing in Singapore - the level of misinformation here is hilarious . It isn't a thing anywhere outside where *strict* Sharia law is practiced - last hand chopping for stealing that I can find on the internet is Iran.


----------



## haute okole

It is terribly shortsighted to blame these mob robberies, the robberies on Melrose, the Beverly Hills restaurants and Rodeo Drive on the impoverished and uneducated.  These crimes are being committed by gangs, well funded gangs and the kids who are actually committing the crimes are evil, ignorant thugs.  My parents came from the barrios in the Philippines and they never degraded themselves by becoming criminals.  I worked at the District Attorneys office for two years and was exposed to a myriad of criminals in my 2 decades as an attorney.  Being improverished was not the impetus to criminality.  Something sad and terrible happens in the mind to make a child/person a criminal and being poor is not on the top of that list.  From my experience, a person’s exposure to or expression of rage, for whatever reason, drugs, etc. is why people turn to crime.


----------



## Yoshi1296

haute okole said:


> It is terribly shortsighted to blame these mob robberies, the robberies on Melrose, the Beverly Hills restaurants and Rodeo Drive on the impoverished and uneducated.  These crimes are being committed by gangs, well funded gangs and the kids who are actually committing the crimes are evil, ignorant thugs.  My parents came from the barrios in the Philippines and they never degraded themselves by becoming criminals.  I worked at the District Attorneys office for two years and was exposed to a myriad of criminals in my 2 decades as an attorney.  Being improverished was not the impetus to criminality.  Something sad and terrible happens in the mind to make a child/person a criminal and being poor is not on the top of that list.  From my experience, a person’s exposure to or expression of rage, for whatever reason, drugs, etc. is why people turn to crime.



You make a good point. I agree 100%.

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to blame crime solely on the impoverished and uneducated, although it appears my former posts came across that way. I just wanted to highlight that people resort to crime for many reasons and the reasons I named initially are just SOME of the reasons. Of course we have systemic challenges with with health, upbringing, morality, poverty, education, lack of familial support, lack of mental health wellbeing resources, trauma and other forms of distress, and biological issues, anything really, which may play a significant role into the motivation of a person to commit a crime. AND it is also important to note that many people still won't resort to crime, but some do, and it is essential to understand why they do, in order to prevent it.

But what I was trying to get at with my original post is that we need to collectively work as a society to prevent these causes that lead to people committing crimes because nowadays it appears to be getting worse from what we are seeing.


----------



## elee12

Seems like there was another hit on Melrose Ave (LA) last night, the Bottega Veneta store, and pepper spray was used:









						Black Friday: Another High-End Store Is Robbed, In String Of Six LA Smash-and-Grabs
					

A citywide tactical alert has been lifted through the majority of the city Saturday following a "smash-and-grab" robbery at a high-end store in the Melrose area, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## haute okole

There was also an attempted Smash and grab by about 20 people at the Real Real in Palo Alto last Sunday.


----------



## redney

haute okole said:


> There was also an attempted Smash and grab by about 20 people at the Real Real in Palo Alto last Sunday.


The mob failed and police arrested 2 suspects.









						2 women arrested following attempted robbery at The RealReal in Palo Alto
					

A private security guard called the police after 30 to 40 suspects tried to break to The RealReal in Palo Alto through the front glass door.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## bagsaremyjam

Allisonfaye said:


> Agree poverty is increasing in some places. Not sure where you are exactly. California, for example, has the highest poverty rate in the nation. It's bad policy that causes this and homelessness, not employers not paying enough. When you import millions of unskilled workers, you drive down wages. Bad policy. I agree the education system in our country lacks but that again, is because of bad policy. I am not going to go any deeper in to this because it would get political. I don't know how old you are but I am old and I have seen how things work. When you incentivize bad behavior, you get more of it, not less. There are over 85 taxpayer funded poverty programs in this country. When you subsidize it, you get more of it. It's economics 101.
> 
> I assure you those organized mobs that are being solicited on social media to participate in those robberies are not doing that so they can eat. They are doing it because it's lucrative, just like drug dealers.



I’m glad someone said it! These groups of criminals are definitely not robbing to eat, they’re doing it for profit. SO many of the criminals behind robberies at gun point are taking advantage of the mask mandate and the lax laws brought on by the DA. People who are stealing because they need to eat are not robbing people of luxury designer goods.

I think social media and YouTube are the biggest driver to luxury related robberies. There is an insane amount of information out there regarding resale values, worth of goods, etc, the average criminal didn’t know until the past several years. Before, criminals cared about designer watches and jewelry, now all they seem to care about is designer luxury goods, with bags being one of the most sought after items. This is more common the past several years, and definitely more so the past couple years. This was not something we needed to worry about prior to this time.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lill_canele

In my humble opinion, I find all comments and discussion to be very insightful and gives much food for thought on our society. Also, I find that everyone has excellent points. These concerns are all valid as we understand that the world is not black and white and everything plays a part.

However, the way this thread is going is a bit off topic to the original post and, while I am not a moderator, I do not wish for this thread to be shut down when discussion gets a little heated. 

I’m sure I and many others have found it extremely helpful that we update one another on the news of break-ins and robberies. And I appreciate everyone’s research and taking the time to post.   Please let us continue to help one another so that we may continue to safely buy the things we work so hard for and love.

Thank you.


----------



## bisousx

Now in California, it’s not even safe to film news coverage about the robberies.


_A crew with KRON4 was covering a story on Wednesday about a recent robbery where 12 thieves wearing masks and hoods raided a clothing store on the 300 block of 14th Street.

The security guard died from his injuries Saturday morning after being shot in an attempted armed robbery while on assignment protecting a KRON4 crew.

The victim is Kevin Nishita. He leaves behind a wife, two children and three grandchildren. Nishita worked as an armed guard for Star Protection Agency._

https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area...-from-injuries-after-attempted-armed-robbery/


----------



## etoile de mer

lill_canele said:


> In my humble opinion, I find all comments and discussion to be very insightful and gives much food for thought on our society. Also, I find that everyone has excellent points. These concerns are all valid as we understand that the world is not black and white and everything plays a part.
> 
> However, the way this thread is going is a bit off topic to the original post and, while I am not a moderator, I do not wish for this thread to be shut down when discussion gets a little heated.
> 
> I’m sure I and many others have found it extremely helpful that we update one another on the news of break-ins and robberies. And I appreciate everyone’s research and taking the time to post.   Please let us continue to help one another so that we may continue to safely buy the things we work so hard for and love.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you for starting this thread, lill_canele, an important topic. Like you, I'd like the thread to veer back to the spirit of your initial post.


----------



## DoggieBags

Man shot at outdoor dining area of trendy NYC restaurant
					

A man was shot while sitting in the outdoor dining area of an upscale Chinese restaurant in Manhattan on Wednesday night, sources and witnesses said.




					nypost.com
				



this shooting/robbery happened at an expensive restaurant in September right off Madison Avenue only a few blocks away from the Givenchy on Madison Avenue that @880 mentioned was robbed earlier this month. This particular stretch of Madison Avenue has seen a number of robberies over the past couple of years. there are a large number of high end luxury brands along this stretch of Madison Avenue as well as several expensive restaurants.








						Thieves make off with $80K in high-end merch from Givenchy store in NYC
					

A group of thieves smashed their way into the Upper East Side luxury store and made off with tens of thousands of dollars in Givenchy purses and clothing.




					nypost.com


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky said:


> Hey guys!
> This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line)!
> Please stay completely on topic:
> _"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
> We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.



So just to be clear, what exactly IS the topic? We can talk about the robberies but nothing about the causes or the consequences or lack thereof? I just want to be clear so I don't violate the rules.


----------



## lill_canele

Allisonfaye said:


> So just to be clear, what exactly IS the topic? We can talk about the robberies but nothing about the causes or the consequences or lack thereof? I just want to be clear so I don't violate the rules.



As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

To explain further:
Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.

I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores. 

It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)

Hopes this helps! Thank you!


----------



## Allisonfaye

lill_canele said:


> As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> To explain further:
> Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.
> 
> I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores.
> 
> It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)
> 
> Hopes this helps! Thank you!



It does. Thank you.


----------



## cui.liang

Black Friday smash-and-grab robberies put LAPD on tactical alert
					

The Los Angeles Police Department went on tactical alert late Friday night after a series of reports of smash-and-grab robberies.




					www.latimes.com
				




i'd like to provide this link to an article in the la times that summarizes the recent robberies so those of us who live in area can stay up-to-date. it is sad because a lot of us do not feel safe anymore at our favorite places to frequent. be safe, everyone.


----------



## lill_canele

Just saw this on IG:


----------



## rose60610

I was wondering/not wondering why a particular popular resale website listed at least 15 pairs of brand new identical Gucci boots at the same time.


----------



## haute okole

Penel
[QUOTE="rose60610 said:


> I was wondering/not wondering why a particular popular resale website listed at least 15 pairs of brand new identical Gucci boots at the same time.


Careful with buying from a place that you suspect is fencing stolen property.  In California, receiving stolen property is a crime.


----------



## Allisonfaye

haute okole said:


> Careful with buying from a place that you suspect is fencing stolen property.  In California, receiving stolen property is a crime.



The obvious question is, would it be prosecuted?


----------



## haute okole

Allisonfaye said:


> The obvious question is, would it be prosecuted?


Most likely not unless you bought a lot with the intention to resell.


----------



## haute okole

I am on my IPad and I am tech challenged, so I don’t know how to post articles, but I took a picture of the relevant portion of an article from my neighborhood paper re: the Smash and Grab robberies.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## bisousx

Melrose Ave (Los Angeles) - morning /daytime street robbery targeting a man driving a Bentley. It looks like they got his watch.


----------



## bisousx

CeeJay said:


> HOLY CRAP .. I know exactly where this restaurant is; I live in the next town from here!  I heard/saw about this type of robbery that occurred at a restaurant/cafe on Melrose (West Hollywood), but not here in the 'burbs!  This is VERY scary!



My friend just told me that her friend (in LA) was brazenly punched in the face by a female robber, then her purse was grabbed.  She was sitting at the patio of a nice restaurant. This happened about 6-7 months ago.


----------



## pmburk

These flash mob robberies are insanity. Interesting that the robberies seem to be focused on places like Louis Vuitton, Bottega Veneta, Nordstrom, Apple stores. Never a grocery store to provide food for a family at home.



bisousx said:


> My friend just told me that her friend (in LA) was brazenly punched in the face by a female robber, then her purse was grabbed.  She was sitting at the patio of a nice restaurant. This happened about 6-7 months ago.



This same thing happened in my city (Fort Worth, Texas) last fall. A group of 6 or 7 women were sitting on a restaurant patio having dinner when a guy came up with a gun and demanded their designer handbags.


----------



## LMM74

redney said:


> The San Francisco DA's office charged 9 robbers arrested connected with recent retail thefts in Union Square (LV store, etc) with felony charges including looting, grand theft, burglary, and possession of stolen property. It's not everyone involved but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'These are not petty thefts': Nine face felony charges in organized retail thefts in San Francisco
> 
> 
> San Francisco District Attorney Chesa Boudin announced that felony charges were brought against nine people in connection with organized retail crimes in Union Square on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvu.com


Let’s see what really happens.  DA in SF is soft on crime which is why this is happening. If you go up there you will see signs on peoples car windows saying there’s nothing valuable in their car so please do not break in. I’m sure you have seen the videos of people looting the drug stores since you can steal anything under $950 and it’s just a misdemeanor.  Even if arrested with no cash bail or low bail the criminals are out on the street in hours.


----------



## cui.liang

Information Wanted In Culver City Armed Robbery
					

Authorities are seeking public help in finding information on the incident, which occurred near the Westfield Culver City Mall.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com
				




an armed robbery of a man who was waiting for his bus ride. this happened yesterday evening in the la area. i realize that this does not pertain to "luxury" theft, but it seems like a lot of us are tuning in here from california, and awareness is important.









						5 Arrested For Armed Street Robberies In Beverly Hills
					

Brazen robberies and burglaries have become something of a trend in the L.A. area in recent months.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com
				




also, a (partial) update on arrests from all the bh robberies: "the suspects were identified as 37-year-old lambert lakeylia, 19-year-old isaiah hudson and a *16-year-old boy*. "

and, i had not seen this yet but it happened last week: https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...ide-bossa-nova-hollywood-follow-home-robbery/

"a man who was shot and killed outside a popular Hollywood restaurant in the early morning hours Tuesday was coming to the aid of a woman who was being attacked by suspects likely linked to the recent slew of 'follow-home robberies'.”
this happened outside of a restaurant (in an unsafe area), but still.....

safe places to go out in la are becoming even more incredibly rare.


----------



## LMM74

Yoshi1296 said:


> For my own safety and for the public's safety. I'm willing to do it. I have nothing to hide and am happy to show my ID.


These people are not going inside of stores and cstealing.  They can easily overpower a security guard.


Echoes said:


> It would stop the mobs raiding the store shelves and display cases if no one can get inside without identifying themselves or if they limit the number of people inside at one time.
> 
> The question is about how much security should stores implement and how would it inconvenience honest customers.


That is the issue.  A big mob can over power a security guard.  Chanel SCP was not accepting appts on Black Friday so I waited in line.  They had 3 security guards outside, 1 monitoring the line.  He was keeping everyone 6 ft apart but I think he was more sizing up everyone and the situation. Mall security was walking around and there was a police presence there and security around the perimeter of the mall and in the parking structures. That is what it is going to take and prosecuting the thieves caught instead of saying oh it’s only property theft.


----------



## Swanky

Still having to remove off topic posts 



Swanky said:


> Hey guys!
> This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line)!
> Please stay completely on topic:
> _"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
> We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.





lill_canele said:


> As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> To explain further:
> Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.
> 
> I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores.
> 
> It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)
> 
> Hopes this helps! Thank you!


----------



## platanoparty

according to Taty in the City’s stories, Dior and LV are putting away stock and taking down windows every night and having to re merchandise every morning in BH. On top of the holiday rush, please have patience for your SAs who might be scared to go to work these days and are having to deal with so much stuff they never signed up for (or should have to even think about) when working


----------



## bagsaremyjam

rose60610 said:


> I was wondering/not wondering why a particular popular resale website listed at least 15 pairs of brand new identical Gucci boots at the same time.



Plenty of luxury stores resell to resale markets. It’s how they sell of old merchandise. And places like TRR and Fashionphile take your ID (TRR fingerprints you as well!) to take precautions against persons selling stolen property.


----------



## CaviarChanel

TRR - fingerprints ??  I think this is a new thing for TRR and NOT all of their locations are doing that .. YET.



mpacia said:


> Plenty of luxury stores resell to resale markets. It’s how they sell of old merchandise. And places like TRR and Fashionphile take your ID (TRR fingerprints you as well!) to take precautions against persons selling stolen property.


----------



## rose60610

mpacia said:


> Plenty of luxury stores resell to resale markets. It’s how they sell of old merchandise. And places like TRR and Fashionphile take your ID (TRR fingerprints you as well!) to take precautions against persons selling stolen property.



I was wondering if some luxury stores resold to resale markets, but then why not just put them on sale discount on their own sites?  Like some already do? Burberry does. What's the difference if Prada/Gucci/etc sells their own boots/whatever at a discount on their own site, or allows Nordstrom/Neiman/Saks/etc to discount them, vs sending them to a resale site?  I'd trust the genuine article coming from a major retailer before I'd trust it coming from certain resale sites. But that's just me. And every once in a while, a unicorn shows up at TJ Maxx or a Marshalls, but not numerous articles of the same thing.


----------



## bisousx

*Jackie Avant, Wife to Music Icon Clarence Avant, Shot and Killed in Home Invasion in Beverly Hills*




Jackie Avant, the wife to legendary music executive Clarence Avant, was shot and killed Wednesday in a home invasion robbery in Beverly Hills, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has confirmed. She was 81.

Jackie and Clarence’s daughter, Nicole Avant, is married to Netflix co-CEO and chief content officer Ted Sarandos. A Netflix spokesperson confirmed the news to _THR_, adding that Clarence was not injured.

According to documents provided to _THR _by the Beverly Hills Police Department, its communications center received a call at 2:23 a.m. in response to a shooting on the 1100 block of Maytor Place. Upon arrival, police discovered a victim with a gunshot wound. Paramedics transported the victim to a local hospital, but the victim did not survive.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...t-wife-clarance-avant-shot-killed-1235055468/


----------



## bisousx

Killing an elderly woman in her home for some purses (/things)  If that’s not pure evil, then what is?


----------



## BigPurseSue

An interesting editorial/article from the NY Times, "Retail Theft Has Become Organized." It blames large e-commerce sites like Amazon for providing an easy anonymous conduit for selling stolen goods and opposing law enforcement efforts to stop it. 









						Opinion | Retail Theft Has Gotten Very Organized
					

Fortunately, there’s a solution.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Echoes

Not sure if this is related, but ....
*California woman arrested in thefts totaling over $300,000 from Gucci, Prada and other high-end stores*





Mercury News|3 hours ago
A Costa Mesa woman was arrested on suspicion of stealing over $300,000 worth of retail items from high-end stores in Southern California, officials said Wednesday. Ekaterina Zharkova, 38, was observed by California Highway Patrol officers stealing from retailers such as Gucci,

...


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## bag-mania

bisousx said:


> Killing an elderly woman in her home for some purses (/things)  If that’s not pure evil, then what is?



They have arrested a suspect.









						Suspect arrested in killing of Jacqueline Avant in Beverly Hills
					

A suspect was arrested in the Beverly Hills killing of philanthropist Jacqueline Avant, the wife of music legend Clarence Avant, police announced Thursday. Police identified the suspect as a Los An…




					ktla.com


----------



## CeeJay

bisousx said:


> *Jackie Avant, Wife to Music Icon Clarence Avant, Shot and Killed in Home Invasion in Beverly Hills*
> 
> View attachment 5263470
> 
> 
> Jackie Avant, the wife to legendary music executive Clarence Avant, was shot and killed Wednesday in a home invasion robbery in Beverly Hills, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has confirmed. She was 81.
> 
> Jackie and Clarence’s daughter, Nicole Avant, is married to Netflix co-CEO and chief content officer Ted Sarandos. A Netflix spokesperson confirmed the news to _THR_, adding that Clarence was not injured.
> 
> According to documents provided to _THR _by the Beverly Hills Police Department, its communications center received a call at 2:23 a.m. in response to a shooting on the 1100 block of Maytor Place. Upon arrival, police discovered a victim with a gunshot wound. Paramedics transported the victim to a local hospital, but the victim did not survive.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...t-wife-clarance-avant-shot-killed-1235055468/


This is just SO sad, and frankly .. rather surprising IMO.  Beverly Hills (unlike a lot of the rest of LA - especially here in the Valley) has a police force that constantly drives around checking the various neighborhoods.  On top of that, what the heck happened with their "Security" Guard .. asleep on the job?  WTH???  

These thieves are getting bolder & bolder, robbing people in the middle of the day, following those coming out of a fancy car? .. it's bad enough that many of us have been inside due to COVID, we finally get to go out .. and then this???  

I totally agree that much of these is "organized", but that doesn't mean that you're not going to have some knuckleheads who think that they can do the same .. e.g., rob people in a restaurant on Melrose .. and those are the folks that are more frightening to me because they can just pull that trigger at a moments notice!  Bottom line, not that I go shopping on Melrose or BH anymore, but with all this crap going down?!!? .. no thank you, I'll stay home and mail order if need be!  

I do remember when my garage was broken into (and wouldn't you know that I had just cleaned out my closet with the intent to send a bunch of designer bags to Fashionphile, etc.) .. and the thieves took all those boxes (they were taped up ready to go).  When the LA Cops (finally) came, they told me that I could kiss those items goodbye and that LA has (for some time as this was around 2016) had organized groups that immediately ship the goods out (usually overseas to Asian markets).  

Now - after reading the article about Amazon??? .. I'm not going to buying anything on AMZ!


----------



## tbestes

A friend of mine was at Nordstrom at Washington Square Mall (just outside of Portland, OR) last night and posted photos of a smash and grab that occurred at that store while she was there, just before closing. According to what she witnessed, three women were involved and ran out of the store with armloads of designer bags.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> They have arrested a suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect arrested in killing of Jacqueline Avant in Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> A suspect was arrested in the Beverly Hills killing of philanthropist Jacqueline Avant, the wife of music legend Clarence Avant, police announced Thursday. Police identified the suspect as a Los An…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com


police are saying this may not have been random....will be interesting to see what else comes out...did he know them?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> police are saying this may not have been random....will be interesting to see what else comes out...did he know them?



One of the articles I read said nothing was stolen from them. Not sure if that has been confirmed but that might indicate it was targeted if true.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> One of the articles I read said nothing was stolen from them. Not sure if that has been confirmed but that might indicate it was targeted if true.


very sad....I wasn't aware of him until I saw the rock hall of fame just this past sunday where he was inducted


----------



## bagsaremyjam

CaviarChanel said:


> TRR - fingerprints ??  I think this is a new thing for TRR and NOT all of their locations are doing that .. YET.



I’ve sold plenty to TRR on Melrose. If you physically consign high priced items in store they fingerprint you. I doubt most people selling several thousands dollar items are mailing them, but there’s probably some people who do that.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

rose60610 said:


> I was wondering if some luxury stores resold to resale markets, but then why not just put them on sale discount on their own sites?  Like some already do? Burberry does. What's the difference if Prada/Gucci/etc sells their own boots/whatever at a discount on their own site, or allows Nordstrom/Neiman/Saks/etc to discount them, vs sending them to a resale site?  I'd trust the genuine article coming from a major retailer before I'd trust it coming from certain resale sites. But that's just me. And every once in a while, a unicorn shows up at TJ Maxx or a Marshalls, but not numerous articles of the same thing.



I’ve sold a lot to TRR the past few years, and have been told this by several managers and employees. I don’t think it looks good for a luxury house to have sale items on their site from past seasons sitting there for months. The optics are bad. So to easily sell old merchandise off they sell to places like TRR. If you worked luxury retail, it makes sense. Companies don’t want to sit on old merchandise for lengths of time. They probably break even or profit a little by selling to TRR.


----------



## Echoes

14 arrests made in Los Angeles smash-and-grab style crimes
					

Since late November there have been 11 incidents involving groups of people who have run into stores and stolen more than $330,000 worth of goods.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





It's a start ...


----------



## snibor

Jewelry store https://nypost.com/2021/12/02/looters-raid-san-jose-jewelry-store/


----------



## bisousx

Echoes said:


> 14 arrests made in Los Angeles smash-and-grab style crimes
> 
> 
> Since late November there have been 11 incidents involving groups of people who have run into stores and stolen more than $330,000 worth of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a start ...



All released back onto the streets, thanks to CA’s no-bail policy.


----------



## starrynite_87

tbestes said:


> A friend of mine was at Nordstrom at Washington Square Mall (just outside of Portland, OR) last night and posted photos of a smash and grab that occurred at that store while she was there, just before closing. According to what she witnessed, three women were involved and ran out of the store with armloads of designer bags.


Back when I worked at Nordstrom about 5 years ago, a group came in 10 minutes before closing and stole $20,000 worth of sunglasses mainly Chanel and Celine. Keep in mind that they had hit up the Apple store and the Sunglass Hut kiosk,it was obvious someone from mall security was in on it because they never informed Nordstrom LP,the police or any of the other store to be on the look out and each smash and grab occurred within hours of each other, so there was plenty of time to let people know what was happening. I felt bad for my coworker because she was in her 70’s and she was there by herself and it was a group of men in either their late teens/early 20’s. She said she had recognized one of the men from a few days earlier because of the red sneakers her was wearing.


----------



## Luvbolide

Small victory today in the SF Bay Area - our new Attorney General announced that 5 members of a retail theft gang pleaded to various felonies.  Sounds like the crimes took place in San Mateo County, south of San Francisco on the Peninsula.  in 2020 they got a warrant that lead to today.  They recovered over $8 million of goods taken from stores, homes and vehicles.  Let's hope that there are more like this in the works.


----------



## elee12

Luvbolide said:


> Small victory today in the SF Bay Area - our new Attorney General announced that 5 members of a retail theft gang pleaded to various felonies.  Sounds like the crimes took place in San Mateo County, south of San Francisco on the Peninsula.  in 2020 they got a warrant that lead to today.  They recovered over $8 million of goods taken from stores, homes and vehicles.  Let's hope that there are more like this in the works.



EIGHT. MILLION?!?!?


----------



## lalame

I'm so mad about these robberies. I'm glad they're finally getting people's attention so hopefully we can put a stop to these. Property loss aside, it can be very dangerous to get caught up as a bystander during these events... imagine you're out with a baby or young child and 50-80 people start smashing windows and scrambling around you pushing everyone out of the way. Or you're driving in when these 5-6 getaway cars take off from the parking lots chaotically. It was reported that looters in the LV SF incident were assaulting store employees too. The headlines are about the merchandise but I'm concerned about the people!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Luvbolide

elee12 said:


> EIGHT. MILLION?!?!?



Crazy, right?!  And they weren’t luxury stores mentioned, but Target, CVS and Walgreens.  There were other stores, but he didn’t mention them.  Maybe in a follow up newspaper story.  The ringleader got 6 years - not a lot, but a decent start.  They need to roll up a bunch of these miscreants and send them to prison!


----------



## Luvbolide

lalame said:


> I'm so mad about these robberies. I'm glad they're finally getting people's attention so hopefully we can put a stop to these. Property loss aside, it can be very dangerous to get caught up as a bystander during these events... imagine you're out with a baby or young child and 50-80 people start smashing windows and scrambling around you pushing everyone out of the way. Or you're driving in when these 5-6 getaway cars take off from the parking lots chaotically. It was reported that looters in the LV SF incident were assaulting store employees too. The headlines are about the merchandise but I'm concerned about the people!



I agree - it is like a disaster waiting to happen.  The 80 or so people who invaded the Walnut Creek Nordstrom attacked a security guard.  Not with a gun, but a couple of people that got arrested outside of LV in SF had a fun in their car.  I fear it is only a matter of time before an innocent bystander gets seriously hurt.


----------



## Naminé

Luvbolide said:


> Crazy, right?!  And they weren’t luxury stores mentioned, but Target, CVS and Walgreens.  There were other stores, but he didn’t mention them.  Maybe in a follow up newspaper story.  The ringleader got 6 years - not a lot, but a decent start.  They need to roll up a bunch of these miscreants and send them to prison!


I really hope something is done for LA, My family and I love it there but if this continues I don't want to visit anymore. I miss the days when LA was safe and didn't have these pathetic lowlives ruining it everyone.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Do these robberies make any of you less likely to shop in person these days? 

There's a Macy's near my house. About once a month I read about a brawl between fleeing shoplifters and security guards. Totally crazy. I've stopped shopping there. Because I don't want to be an injured bystander in a shoplifting brawl where punches are flying and possibly guns are drawn. And also because I'm tired of being followed around the store as a suspect by security guards when I'm pleasantly browsing. SAs to help you shop are nowhere to be found but security guards are everywhere. Shopping there isn't fun or relaxing anymore.  

Does anyone feel similarly?


----------



## Allisonfaye

BigPurseSue said:


> Do these robberies make any of you less likely to shop in person these days?
> 
> There's a Macy's near my house. About once a month I read about a brawl between fleeing shoplifters and security guards. Totally crazy. I've stopped shopping there. Because I don't want to be an injured bystander in a shoplifting brawl where punches are flying and possibly guns are drawn. And also because I'm tired of being followed around the store as a suspect by security guards when I'm pleasantly browsing. SAs to help you shop are nowhere to be found but security guards are everywhere. Shopping there isn't fun or relaxing anymore.
> 
> Does anyone feel similarly?



I used to shop at one of the frequently targeted malls in Northbrook, Il. They have been hit multiple times. But I was not shopping a much anymore. Just really didn't have the interest. But when I DID go, I was constantly looking over my shoulder and watching my surroundings. It really doesn't make for a fun shopping experience. We went to Bal Harbour just before Thanksgiving and I didn't do that. Although I am not sure if they have been hit or not.


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't know about Bal Harbor, but according to Newsweek, the problem is in the Southeast as well.
I think it's safe to say it's everywhere. I just heard of an incident on the local news this morning of a smash and grab at a ski & snowboard shop.









						Florida, North Carolina Latest States Dealing With Spike of Smash-and-Grabs
					

Florida officials announced a new task force dedicated to combating retail theft, while in North Carolina thieves stole handbags from a retailer this week.




					www.newsweek.com
				



NEWS
*Florida, North Carolina Latest States Dealing With Spike of Smash-and-Grab Robberies*
BY XANDER LANDEN ON 12/3/21 AT 10:43 AM EST
As the U.S. has seen an uptick in organized retail theft, authorities in North Carolina and Florida are contending with a wave of smash-and-grab robberies.

Officials in Florida announced Thursday they have created a new task force dedicated to combating retail theft. Florida Attorney General Ashley Moody said she had launched the Florida Organized Retail Crime Exchange, "a first-of-its-kind, statewide task force and a new interactive database to help spot trends, identify suspects and take down massive, organized retail theft rings."

"We are seeing lawlessness and out-of-control mobs preying on businesses and consumers in major cities outside of Florida, and we will not allow these crime sprees to harm Floridians or our retailers," Moody said in a statement. "While we have done a good job of catching and prosecuting major retail theft rings in Florida, the threat is growing, and we must evolve with it."

Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd said in the statement that organized retail theft "is a huge problem in Florida and across the nation."
"Our family members, friends, and fellow citizens are being ripped off when they shop—they are being ripped off by thieves every time we make a purchase. How? The organized retail criminal is driving prices higher by systematically and strategically taking advantage of our open and trusting society," the sheriff said.

Moody said her office has received 60 cases related to organized retail theft since she entered office in 2019, according to Tampa news station WTVT.
In North Carolina, small businesses are seeing smash-and-grab robberies. This week, thieves stole tens of thousands of dollars' worth of handbags from a store in Cary. News station WTVD reported that the business, J'Adore Boutique, had to repair its door following the smash-and-grab theft.






Stores in North Carolina and Florida have increased security in response to a spike in thefts. Above, a worker removes wood paneling used to secure a store near San Francisco's Union Square on Tuesday. ETHAN SWOPE

"This is not your typical shoplifter that's stealing a pair of sunglasses. These are organized crime rings," said North Carolina Retail Merchants Association President Andy Ellen told the station.
"To see violence or other acts of theft in their stores is really disheartening at such a crucial time, especially as we head into the holidays, where it's very key to them making it to the other side of COVID, that they do well financially," Ellen added.

California has seen some of the most dramatic acts of organized retail theft in recent weeks. In November, 80 people entered a Nordstrom store in Walnut Creek and stole merchandise. A video of the incident, showing people running from the Bay Area store, went viral.

That incident came just a day after people looted and ransacked stores in San Francisco's Union Square, including Louis Vuitton and Yves Saint Laurent.

READ MORE

Thieves Break Into Bay Area Business to Host Party, Steal Equipment: Owners
Woman Stole Over $300K Worth of Items to Sell Online; Gucci, Prada Included
San Francisco Stores Board Up Amid Wave of Smash-and-Grab Lootings
Security Guard for Reporters Killed by Robbers Targeting Camera Gear


----------



## haute okole

BigPurseSue said:


> Do these robberies make any of you less likely to shop in person these days?
> 
> There's a Macy's near my house. About once a month I read about a brawl between fleeing shoplifters and security guards. Totally crazy. I've stopped shopping there. Because I don't want to be an injured bystander in a shoplifting brawl where punches are flying and possibly guns are drawn. And also because I'm tired of being followed around the store as a suspect by security guards when I'm pleasantly browsing. SAs to help you shop are nowhere to be found but security guards are everywhere. Shopping there isn't fun or relaxing anymore.
> 
> Does anyone feel similarly?


Sadly these smash and grabs are happening in the exact neighborhood where I do my holiday shopping.  I declined an invitation last Sunday at the Hermes store on Rodeo Drive and I have not visited my favorite Italian restaurant in person, Il Pastaio, since some gang members shot a patron when they stole a $500k watch from a jeweler on the patio.  I typically eat there once week this time of year.  I have not been to Il Pastaio in months sadly.  I am still shopping, but not in Beverly Hills.  No more Hermes or Neimans this year, hello Amazon and neighborhood local jewelry store.


----------



## lalame

BigPurseSue said:


> Do these robberies make any of you less likely to shop in person these days?
> 
> There's a Macy's near my house. About once a month I read about a brawl between fleeing shoplifters and security guards. Totally crazy. I've stopped shopping there. Because I don't want to be an injured bystander in a shoplifting brawl where punches are flying and possibly guns are drawn. And also because I'm tired of being followed around the store as a suspect by security guards when I'm pleasantly browsing. SAs to help you shop are nowhere to be found but security guards are everywhere. Shopping there isn't fun or relaxing anymore.
> 
> Does anyone feel similarly?



Yes! I live in the Bay Area and these robberies plus other crime trends have made me avoid shopping in SF for a few years now. I still go to the suburban malls, including the ones that were hit recently, but am a lot more cautious - no wearing obvious brand name items or jewelry, which sucks because I want to enjoy these expensive items but it’s not worth it. Even More frightening to me is the growing phenomenon of follow home robberies that LA is experiencing. It’s just a matter of time before people start doing that here.


----------



## haute okole

lalame said:


> Yes! I live in the Bay Area and these robberies plus other crime trends have made me avoid shopping in SF for a few years now. I still go to the suburban malls, including the ones that were hit recently, but am a lot more cautious - no wearing obvious brand name items or jewelry, which sucks because I want to enjoy these expensive items but it’s not worth it. Even More frightening to me is the growing phenomenon of follow home robberies that LA is experiencing. It’s just a matter of time before people start doing that here.


Because of Covid and the crazy crime going on in my neighborhood, I have been such a shut in.  The Il Pastaio robbery happened in March.  I also have a French Bulldog puppy that I NEVER walk because of the recent armed hold ups, even happening in the beach cities.  I hate to say, I would probably take a bullet for my baby.  All my coolest and funnest clothes that I really enjoy wearing do not see the light of day.


----------



## lalame

haute okole said:


> Because of Covid and the crazy crime going on in my neighborhood, I have been such a shut in.  The Il Pastaio robbery happened in March.  I also have a French Bulldog puppy that I NEVER walk because of the recent armed hold ups, even happening in the beach cities.  I hate to say, I would probably take a bullet for my baby.  All my coolest and funnest clothes that I really enjoy wearing do not see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265854



Ugh that is terrible! But I don't blame you... yes even luxury DOGS are targets! What is our world coming to.


----------



## rutabaga

lalame said:


> Yes! I live in the Bay Area and these robberies plus other crime trends have made me avoid shopping in SF for a few years now. I still go to the suburban malls, including the ones that were hit recently, but am a lot more cautious - no wearing obvious brand name items or jewelry, which sucks because I want to enjoy these expensive items but it’s not worth it. Even More frightening to me is the growing phenomenon of follow home robberies that LA is experiencing. It’s just a matter of time before people start doing that here.



Follow home robberies have already been happening in the Bay Area for years. And not just from high end shopping areas or malls… even from supermarket or Costco runs. I always keep an eye on who’s behind me while driving home. If they keep following me, I don’t go home until I lose them. If necessary, I’d call dispatch/911 while driving to the police department.


----------



## lulilu

I find this all very scary and disturbing.  I wonder how companies can absorb these losses before they close the stores.  I know there are few stores in more dangerous stores as they close because of theft.

TRR thefts was interesting -- many people have posted about TRR losing their items.  Maybe they were stolen.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Echoes said:


> 14 arrests made in Los Angeles smash-and-grab style crimes
> 
> 
> Since late November there have been 11 incidents involving groups of people who have run into stores and stolen more than $330,000 worth of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a start ...



They just announced a huge bust in Chicago, too. But skeptic that I am, I no longer believe everything I am told. And I suspect actual prosecutions will be minimal.


----------



## rose60610

BigPurseSue said:


> Do these robberies make any of you less likely to shop in person these days?
> 
> There's a Macy's near my house. About once a month I read about a brawl between fleeing shoplifters and security guards. Totally crazy. I've stopped shopping there. Because I don't want to be an injured bystander in a shoplifting brawl where punches are flying and possibly guns are drawn. And also because I'm tired of being followed around the store as a suspect by security guards when I'm pleasantly browsing. SAs to help you shop are nowhere to be found but security guards are everywhere. Shopping there isn't fun or relaxing anymore.
> 
> Does anyone feel similarly?



I feel exactly the same way. I also don't venture out when there is a major court case verdict to be reached. I don't want to be on Michigan Avenue in Chicago, for instance, when a verdict comes in. Even if I got in a cab immediately outside a store, cabs and cars get hammered by rioters.  I've gone to the Northbrook mall numerous times, but in the last three years it's gone downhill a lot to the point where it's just creepy to be there. The Louis Vuitton store and Neiman Marcus have been hit I don't know how many times. I can understand Burberry and other high end stores pulling out because they don't want to deal with the BS, but when even a Victoria's Secret and Banana Republic move out, you know it's bad, and I don't blame it totally on Covid and the general death spiral of malls. Northbrook had a pretty environment and it seemed to be thriving. Now? Forget it. Last year at about 6:30 PM a NM employee was robbed at gunpoint in the parking lot when she was walking to her car. It's pretty bad when you don't feel totally secure in an upscale suburb. At some point insurance companies will refuse to insure stores that repeatedly get hit by looters. The head of Michigan Avenue Retailers was on the news and saying that the increased crime has impacted shopping--shoppers and tourists are staying away.  I hate to say it, but currently the thieves are winning. If the stores shut down, then here come the home invasions.


----------



## rose60610

Allisonfaye said:


> They just announced a huge bust in Chicago, too. But skeptic that I am, I no longer believe everything I am told. And I suspect actual prosecutions will be minimal.



I sadly agree.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Allisonfaye

rose60610 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I also don't venture out when there is a major court case verdict to be reached. I don't want to be on Michigan Avenue in Chicago, for instance, when a verdict comes in. Even if I got in a cab immediately outside a store, cabs and cars get hammered by rioters.  I've gone to the Northbrook mall numerous times, but in the last three years it's gone downhill a lot to the point where it's just creepy to be there. The Louis Vuitton store and Neiman Marcus have been hit I don't know how many times. I can understand Burberry and other high end stores pulling out because they don't want to deal with the BS, but when even a Victoria's Secret and Banana Republic move out, you know it's bad, and I don't blame it totally on Covid and the general death spiral of malls. Northbrook had a pretty environment and it seemed to be thriving. Now? Forget it. Last year at about 6:30 PM a NM employee was robbed at gunpoint in the parking lot when she was walking to her car. It's pretty bad when you don't feel totally secure in an upscale suburb. At some point insurance companies will refuse to insure stores that repeatedly get hit by looters. The head of Michigan Avenue Retailers was on the news and saying that the increased crime has impacted shopping--shoppers and tourists are staying away.  I hate to say it, but currently the thieves are winning. If the stores shut down, then here come the home invasions.



I don't know why but I never realized you were from Chicago. Too bad. 

My daughter's band is performing at the Mag Mile Holiday Parade next year. I am not really that excited to come.


----------



## rose60610

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't know why but I never realized you were from Chicago. Too bad.
> 
> My daughter's band is performing at the Mag Mile Holiday Parade next year. I am not really that excited to come.



Congratulations to your daughter! She must be a very talented young lady! Considering that this year's Mag Mile Holiday Parade was immediately after a major verdict that went a certain way, I was bracing for some disorder. Nothing bad was reported. So I'd say that at this point next year's parade should be fine. I don't want to sound like a sour person that discourages everyone from visiting Chicago, because it is a cool city. Unfortunately there is magnified crime, a lot of which goes unpunished, as you know. In my mind, because the MMHP is such a big deal, they put extra extra police on duty. It may be one of the top priorities that even the most clueless city leaders figure that extra security isn't a bad thing. When my nieces were younger we'd all go to the MMHP for years and it was wonderful. It's a great parade and likely much better now than we went. I think you'd have a nice time and it's a credit to your daughter to be chosen to perform. Congrats again!


----------



## Luvbolide

Naminé said:


> I really hope something is done for LA, My family and I love it there but if this continues I don't want to visit anymore. I miss the days when LA was safe and didn't have these pathetic lowlives ruining it everyone.



i think that there has been a lot of publicity and outcry about these group smash and grab thefts lately and the DAs and police are starting to share info and strategies.  The last thing we all need is to have the economy crumbling because people are afraid to shop or dine with these insane things going on.  I love shopping with friends and dining out, but if those activities expose me to harm, I will just stay at home, much as I hate saying that.


----------



## cui.liang

haute okole said:


> Sadly these smash and grabs are happening in the exact neighborhood where I do my holiday shopping.  I declined an invitation last Sunday at the Hermes store on Rodeo Drive and I have not visited my favorite Italian restaurant in person, Il Pastaio, since some gang members shot a patron when they stole a $500k watch from a jeweler on the patio.  I typically eat there once week this time of year.  I have not been to Il Pastaio in months sadly.  I am still shopping, but not in Beverly Hills.  No more Hermes or Neimans this year, hello Amazon and neighborhood local jewelry store.


I feel the exact same way about that area; I miss going to Spago. It just doesn't feel safe there. 

*A physical therapy practice in Beverly Hills was subject to an armed robbery. There is footage of the robbers taking the DPT's Rolex.* This is insane!


----------



## Naminé

Attention Los Angeles residents: Ya'll better not be throwing parties this year... or else...









						Armed robbers break into Palisades home during holiday party
					

Two armed robbers broke into a residence and stripped guests of jewelry, phones and a watch, according to the homeowners.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Echoes

Hey, nobody said they were smart ....


*Organized retail theft suspect arrested after vehicle with no license plates spotted in Walnut Creek*





Mercury News|5 minutes ago
An Oakland woman suspected of organized retail theft was arrested Sunday in Walnut Creek after a police officer noticed a vehicle without license plates, police said. Police also found about $2,000 in stolen merchandise from Broadway Plaza,


----------



## cui.liang

Redirect Notice
		


*$100k in jewelry stolen from downtown LA hotel guests in Gunpoint Robbery. *


----------



## Naminé

cui.liang said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> *$100k in jewelry stolen from downtown LA hotel guests in Gunpoint Robbery. *


LA is becoming a dump real fast. It is kind of heartbreaking to see this.


Closer to home. Not luxurious... but all the same:





						Lululemon in Santana Row and Westfield Valley Fair Mall in San Jose robbed of more than $50,000 in merchandise | abc7news.com
					

Thieves stole $40,000 in merchandise from the Lululemon store in Santana Row and $7,000 in sunglasses from Westfield Valley Fair Mall in San Jose.




					abc7news.com
				




I am for once glad SJ is taking it seriously... unlike LA.


----------



## lill_canele

Naminé said:


> oops double post.



Haha no worries! Almost posted the same thing as well! Glad we’re on our toes! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lill_canele

Looks like one store is getting in on the preparation (even if it is unfair that they need to prepare like this, sadly)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/ktla.c...estwood-storefront-stealing-fake-jewelry/amp/


----------



## Allisonfaye

rose60610 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter! She must be a very talented young lady! Considering that this year's Mag Mile Holiday Parade was immediately after a major verdict that went a certain way, I was bracing for some disorder. Nothing bad was reported. So I'd say that at this point next year's parade should be fine. I don't want to sound like a sour person that discourages everyone from visiting Chicago, because it is a cool city. Unfortunately there is magnified crime, a lot of which goes unpunished, as you know. In my mind, because the MMHP is such a big deal, they put extra extra police on duty. It may be one of the top priorities that even the most clueless city leaders figure that extra security isn't a bad thing. When my nieces were younger we'd all go to the MMHP for years and it was wonderful. It's a great parade and likely much better now than we went. I think you'd have a nice time and it's a credit to your daughter to be chosen to perform. Congrats again!



I just got the trip dates and they would be there for 3 extra days. I would LOVE to send her but I don't even like going there. I can't imagine sending her...especially after what happened this weekend. Did you see?


----------



## Naminé

TRR hit again. As well as a locally owned jewelry store selling handmade crafts in the Bay.

I think if I were the owner of TRR, I'd close all the stores in the bay area and just do it online at this point. All this hassle is not worth it.









						Downtown Palo Alto businesses targets of smash-and-grab thieves
					

Police said up to 15 vehicles pulled up and 25 to 30 people got out and smashed the glass door at RealReal in Palo Alto. A nearby jewelry store was also targeted.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## bisousx

Welp, he’s not wrong


----------



## rutabaga

Naminé said:


> TRR hit again. As well as a locally owned jewelry store selling handmade crafts in the Bay.
> 
> I think if I were the owner of TRR, I'd close all the stores in the bay area and just do it online at this point. All this hassle is not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Palo Alto businesses targets of smash-and-grab thieves
> 
> 
> Police said up to 15 vehicles pulled up and 25 to 30 people got out and smashed the glass door at RealReal in Palo Alto. A nearby jewelry store was also targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvu.com



I agree…  

FP posted this video of their warehouse featuring racks of LV and H bags and sadly my first thought was they’re next:









						FASHIONPHILE on Instagram: "Thankful for our Black Friday sale, and you fashionphiles! What designer are you thankful for?  #fashionphile #usedisthenewnew #designerbags"
					

FASHIONPHILE shared a post on Instagram: "Thankful for our Black Friday sale, and you fashionphiles! What designer are you thankful for?  #fashionphile #usedisthenewnew #designerbags". Follow their account to see 2610 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## lalame

Naminé said:


> Closer to home. Not luxurious... but all the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon in Santana Row and Westfield Valley Fair Mall in San Jose robbed of more than $50,000 in merchandise | abc7news.com
> 
> 
> Thieves stole $40,000 in merchandise from the Lululemon store in Santana Row and $7,000 in sunglasses from Westfield Valley Fair Mall in San Jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am for once glad SJ is taking it seriously... unlike LA.



Literally do not comprehend how one can run off with $40k worth of merchandise at Lululemon or $7k at Sunglass Hut. I mean are they backing up a pickup truck right into the store or how can people carry that much merchandise... that's a lot of leggings???


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## V0N1B2

I just saw on the morning news that the Gucci boutique in downtown Vancouver was hit last night. Apparently, the thieves used pepper spray and looted the store.  Once there's a story/link available, I'll post it.


----------



## V0N1B2

I missed the editing window.  Here is the printed story that just appeared. 
It's interesting to note that the theft occurred at their temporary store. They moved into the old Escada boutique on Thurlow & Alberni while they do a renovation and addition to their flagship location inside the Hotel Vancouver (taking over the space that was occupied by Omega). While the police reported on the reasons for a lot of property crimes in the article below, I don't believe for one second that this theft was commited by some homeless guy looking to sell stuff to fund his heroin addiction.









						Vancouver Gucci store robbed by masked thieves using bear spray, local police say
					

A high-end store in downtown Vancouver was reportedly targeted by thieves using bear spray Thursday night.




					bc.ctvnews.ca
				




Vancouver Gucci store robbed by thieves using bear spray, local police say

A high-end store in downtown Vancouver was reportedly targeted by thieves using bear spray Thursday night.

Vancouver police told CTV News Vancouver two men made off with at least $25,000 worth of goods from the Gucci store on Thurlow Street.
Officers said this has become a trend, with thieves using bear spray during crimes.
Earlier this week, Vancouver police announced they'd recovered $75,000 worth of stolen goods in the last 30 days and arrested about 200 offenders in a month-long anti-shoplifting campaign.
"Business owners and their staff continue to struggle with prolific, and often violent thieves, who seem to think they can steal with impunity," said Sgt. Steve Addison in a news release about the campaign.
Vancouver police said 323 incidents were investigated and 195 arrests were made. In 23 of the incidents, a weapon was used, police said.
While some of those thefts involved more expensive items, like a $2,500 laptop, others were significantly smaller. In one instance, a man with 39 prior criminal convictions allegedly tried to take two $30 pillow from a Granville Street store.
"It’s troubling for our officers to see the same offenders – many of whom are living with complex social needs like drug addiction, poverty, and mental illness – repeatedly getting arrested for such low-level crimes," Addison said.
"Sadly, 60 per cent of the people arrested during the month-long campaign said they did not have a permanent place to sleep, and many told us they were planning to sell the stolen goods either online or in the Downtown Eastside to make a few bucks."
Police haven't said whether they've identified the suspects involved in Thursday's incident.


----------



## bisousx

My goodness  Those in Socal area, please be careful if you have a beloved pet. French bulldogs and other purebred breeds are being targeted for these robberies. 









						French bulldog stolen after mother held at gunpoint by 3 men in Hollywood
					

A devastated family is pleading for their beloved French bulldog be returned to them after they say three men held their loved one at gunpoint in Hollywood and took off with the dog.




					abc7.com


----------



## lill_canele

Saw on IG: Orange County/Newport Beach robbery Rolex


----------



## Echoes

Echoes said:


> Think about all of this when you're buying second hand stuff either locally or from marketplace type websites.




"COSTA MESA, Calif. (AP) — A woman has been charged with grand theft for allegedly stealing more than $300,000 in merchandise from retail stores in California.

Ekaterina Zharkova, 38, was arrested last month after an investigator with the California Highway Patrol’s Organized Retail Theft task force saw her stealing from a Nordstrom Rack in Costa Mesa. When members of the task force searched her apartment, they found more than $328,000 worth of stolen merchandise, the Orange County District Attorney's office said in a statement.

*Investigators believe she attempted to sell stolen merchandise through a luxury online consignment store.*"



			https://www.usnews.com/news/us/articles/2021-12-11/woman-charged-with-stealing-300k-from-california-retailers


----------



## redney

A reminder to secure your purse or leave it at home and carry the bare necessities in your pockets! This woman's purse was stolen as she was eating outside and then her car was stolen, presumably using the keys in her purse. Scary!









						VIDEO: Brazen Drive-By Purse Snatching At Popular San Francisco Cow Hollow Eatery
					

Even amid the wave of San Francisco vehicle smash-and-grab robberies over the last year it was particularly stunning. Surveillance video shows a black car with tinted windows pulling up to a parklet at the Balboa Cafe, a man reaches over the barrier and snatches a woman's purse before racing off.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## lalame

Maybe time to tint those car windows too.  This is so crazy. I've heard now it's one of those "common sense things" to put your purse in the trunk while you're driving... who really does that though.









						EXCLUSIVE: Video shows thief smash car window, rob driver stuck in Oakland traffic
					

The victim tells ABC7 News that during the incident she made eye contact with the suspect and thought she was going to be killed.




					abc7news.com


----------



## m_ichele

lalame said:


> Maybe time to tint those car windows too.  This is so crazy. I've heard now it's one of those "common sense things" to put your purse in the trunk while you're driving... who really does that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Video shows thief smash car window, rob driver stuck in Oakland traffic
> 
> 
> The victim tells ABC7 News that during the incident she made eye contact with the suspect and thought she was going to be killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com


This is horrifying! I haven’t heard or even thought about putting my purse in the trunk but this definitely makes me consider it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Another day, another theft on the Mag Mile:



			Women Steal Items From Two Magnificent Mile Stores, Use Stun Gun On Security Guard, Police Say
		


Smash-and-grab robbers made off with ~$2 million dollars worth of goods at a luxury car showroom









						Brazen smash-and-grab suspects loot Chicago exotic store, steal millions in in merchandise
					

Smash-and-grab looters in Chicago targeted a luxury car showroom and stole millions of dollars in watches




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## V0N1B2

Vancouver, BC December 3rd:
Someone walked into Holt Renfrew, discharged some bear spray and stole a display bag. Not sure what brand but I assume once people realize how easy it is to do that, there will be more. Like who is going to identify you when you’re wearing a hat and a mask? These robbers have it made right now when you think about it. 


			https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6284586


----------



## etoile de mer

All these stories are so disturbing, so brazen! Thanks to everyone sharing here. This new trend of smashing car windows to snatch things, with driver inside, it's something I would never have imagined.

Even prior to Covid, shopping areas in my city started to feel more sketchy, and it's only gotten worse. I have no desire to travel in to the city shop. Of course many things can be bought locally, and can be bought online, but in some cases that's starting to feel really onerous. Understandably, more and more retailers want signature upon delivery, and increasingly disallow packages being held at a local hub for pick-up. I've found many use FeEx, and recently their tracking has been so unreliable. One could wait all day, only to find that the package needing a signature, which cannot be held for pick-up, won't actually be delivered that day...with the tracking then only showing, "pending".

Regarding shopping, I need nothing right now that requires jumping through so many hoops or causes me to feel I'm putting myself in danger. It feels like a good time to really reassess needs, and put my energy elsewhere.

I do hope this can all be brought under better control soon. Very strange times! Stay aware and safe, everyone!


----------



## tinybutterfly

This whole thread was a scary read. 

I just asked dh today to go with me into one of the nearby cities to do some shopping for stocking stuffers, but the place I want to go to is very close to a high end jewelry store. I think I will get my stocking stuffers here where I live. 

We are older and even with dh with me, we might not be safe...he is big, but like I said, we are not spring chickens anymore. 

My older son's girlfriend always carries small bags. Her grandmother told her to do this, to not draw attention to herself and to only carry her necessities. I may need to rethink what I carry, how much I carry and what I carry my things in...I hate to not use my pretty things, but...

 I remember reading about how when Venezuela fell apart, it wasn't even safe to wear a plain gold wedding band, you'd get robbed for it, so people started wearing plain sterling silver bands instead and they'd leave their real wedding rings at home. 

I have a class I help out with at a church in a nearby town in a sketchy part of that town and we have been attending Mass in a very bad area of town in a nearby city...I will definitely be dressing down and carrying smaller, no name bags and leave my jewelry at home. I had no idea it was this bad in so many places. I had stopped reading the news for a maybe a month and a half, because I was getting really agitated and depressed about how things were out in the world. I guess I am glad to have stumbled onto this thread, better to be aware and careful.  

I can't imagine just sitting in a restaurant or being out shopping and getting robbed, especially not in what used to be a safe area of town. 

Scary times. Be safe out there.


----------



## bisousx

Some good news: 6 men who have been a part of the violent crime sprees were arrested.

Turns out they were responsible for a lot of the Asian hate crimes last year. Better that they’re locked up now so the Bay Area can be a bit safer…

Edit: Well, 3 of them are locked up. The other 3 posted bail and are out


----------



## Naminé

bisousx said:


> Some good news: 6 men who have been a part of the violent crime sprees were arrested.
> 
> Turns out they were responsible for a lot of the Asian hate crimes last year. Better that they’re locked up now so the Bay Area can be a bit safer…
> 
> Edit: Well, 3 of them are locked up. The other 3 posted bail and are out



California sucks right now when it comes to criminals. At this point it seems just worthless to call cops on crime when the bad guys are just going to be released anyway. 

The suspects knows this so that is why they're taking advantage of it.


----------



## ultravisitor

I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.


I’m so sorry to hear that thank god ur physically ok


----------



## etoile de mer

ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.



How awful for you, hope you're okay!


----------



## ultravisitor

tua said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that thank god ur physically ok





etoile de mer said:


> How awful for you, hope you're okay!


Thanks. I'm mostly fine now. Everything has been replaced and, luckily, I wasn't wearing my Rolex. It's very unreal to actually wonder if someone is going to shoot you for your coat. I mean...it's a coat.


----------



## etoile de mer

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks. I'm mostly fine now. Everything has been replaced and, luckily, I wasn't wearing my Rolex. It's very unreal to actually wonder if someone is going to shoot you for your coat. I mean...it's a coat.



Wow, just so scary! Take care!


----------



## wisconsin

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks. I'm mostly fine now. Everything has been replaced and, luckily, I wasn't wearing my Rolex. It's very unreal to actually wonder if someone is going to shoot you for your coat. I mean...it's a coat.


Sorry to hear and so scary. Glad you are OK. What part of downtown Chicago with this?


----------



## onlyk

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks. I'm mostly fine now. Everything has been replaced and, luckily, I wasn't wearing my Rolex. It's very unreal to actually wonder if someone is going to shoot you for your coat. I mean...it's a coat.


Glad to know you are safe, you'd be so surprised there are people would kill for $50. I have been avoiding going out at night even I live in an extremely safe area but you never known. I also insisted on installed security cameras even my husband think it is absolutely unnecessary. I don't care! the next step if I could get my way, is to get a German shepherd instead of only having our two yappy little pups


----------



## ultravisitor

wisconsin said:


> Sorry to hear and so scary. Glad you are OK. What part of downtown Chicago with this?


Lincoln Park. It was about 10 blocks from where I live in Gold Coast.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Lincoln Park. It was about 10 blocks from where I live in Gold Coast.


@ultravisitor, I’m so sorry this happened to you. How scary and what an awful violation. I’m glad though that you are safe and unharmed.


----------



## lill_canele

I've definitely been followed when driving back home from shopping (pre-2020).

What I do now:
- carry self-defense items clipped to my waist and in my car
- always make appointments with my SAs
- if i'm doing big purchases, bring my husband with me
- always take valet
- go in and go out, I'm okay with chatting with my SA, but I go to the stores I plan to go to and just leave
- no logo clothes or bags (so probably only thing taking a break is my Chanel bag haha)
- i still love my fine jewelry, but I always wear long sleeves and the watches are taking a break now
- i've got tinted windows, but nothing is left in the seat or dashboard, everything in the trunk

I'm not doing this to scare anyone. This is what I have been doing for quite some time.
Is it overkill, most likely. It's probably my experience in 2nd and 3rd world countries that makes me this way. (Not saying that 2nd or 3rd world countries are dangerous or people are out to get you. Just need to be a little street smart. Always a different atmosphere when you land in an airport and the military there is carrying AK47s like it's nbd haha  )


----------



## lalame

V0N1B2 said:


> Vancouver, BC December 3rd:
> Someone walked into Holt Renfrew, discharged some bear spray and stole a display bag. Not sure what brand but I assume once people realize how easy it is to do that, there will be more. Like who is going to identify you when you’re wearing a hat and a mask? These robbers have it made right now when you think about it.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6284586



I can't believe someone would risk arrest for ONE purse? Also just have to find the humor in this unsettling time... there's something funny about Vancouver robbers arming themselves with bear spray while here in the US it's guns.



ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.



I'm so sorry.  My mother was actually robbed at gunpoint once while walking home from work in LA. They only took cash but the worst damage is what it does to your nerves and sense of safety.



bisousx said:


> Some good news: 6 men who have been a part of the violent crime sprees were arrested.
> 
> Turns out they were responsible for a lot of the Asian hate crimes last year. Better that they’re locked up now so the Bay Area can be a bit safer…
> 
> Edit: Well, 3 of them are locked up. The other 3 posted bail and are out




FYI the latest official tally of robberies they committed is now at 170, with the DA saying they have a ton more they suspect and are investigating their involvement in. Infuriating to think that the 3 out on bail probably were able to make bail because of stolen funds. Disturbing how a lot of these robberies and thefts have been well organized, not just a crime of the moment.


----------



## toodlee




----------



## rose60610

ultravisitor said:


> Thanks. I'm mostly fine now. Everything has been replaced and, luckily, I wasn't wearing my Rolex. It's very unreal to actually wonder if someone is going to shoot you for your coat. I mean...it's a coat.



I'm very sorry this happened to you, and in Lincoln Park of all places. It must have been terrifying. It isn't safe anywhere in Chicago these days. When Borders Bookstore was on Michigan Ave (mid 2000's) I used to walk there from the Gold Coast very frequently, and would leave shortly before it closed at 11 PM. It was extremely safe then as there were many people out and about, many nice restaurants and bars along the way (Gibson's, Tavern on Rush, etc), and there were always doormen standing in front of all the hotels, condos and apartment buildings along the way. Now? Forget it! I'm glad you're mostly fine now, but still, it has to be nerve racking.


----------



## lulilu

One of my winter parkas has big pockets.  I often just carry a small wallet, phone and keys in my pockets.  No purse.


----------



## ultravisitor

rose60610 said:


> I'm very sorry this happened to you, and in Lincoln Park of all places. It must have been terrifying. It isn't safe anywhere in Chicago these days. When Borders Bookstore was on Michigan Ave (mid 2000's) I used to walk there from the Gold Coast very frequently, and would leave shortly before it closed at 11 PM. It was extremely safe then as there were many people out and about, many nice restaurants and bars along the way (Gibson's, Tavern on Rush, etc), and there were always doormen standing in front of all the hotels, condos and apartment buildings along the way. Now? Forget it! I'm glad you're mostly fine now, but still, it has to be nerve racking.


I know. I've been here since 99, and I've never felt unsafe...until now.


----------



## Allisonfaye

bisousx said:


> Some good news: 6 men who have been a part of the violent crime sprees were arrested.
> 
> Turns out they were responsible for a lot of the Asian hate crimes last year. Better that they’re locked up now so the Bay Area can be a bit safer…
> 
> Edit: Well, 3 of them are locked up. The other 3 posted bail and are out




Just because they are arrested doesn't mean they will be prosecuted or go to jail.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Allisonfaye

ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.



OMG! That must have been terrifying.


----------



## Allisonfaye

ultravisitor said:


> I know. I've been here since 99, and I've never felt unsafe...until now.



I moved there in '99 as well. I worked downtown in the Hancock Tower for almost five years and lived down there for almost 3. I walked to and from work all the time.


----------



## rose60610

Last night about 5 PM Hermes and Prada in Chicago were robbed within ten minutes of each other. They are across from each other on Oak Street (intersects with Michigan Avenue) and the Hermes security guard was maced. "Items were taken" from each one. On another note, you will be required to produce proof of Covid shots to be admitted into Chicago restaurants and bars starting January 3rd.


----------



## tinybutterfly

bisousx said:


> Some good news: 6 men who have been a part of the violent crime sprees were arrested.
> 
> Turns out they were responsible for a lot of the Asian hate crimes last year. Better that they’re locked up now so the Bay Area can be a bit safer…
> 
> Edit: Well, 3 of them are locked up. The other 3 posted bail and are out





ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.



Well, glad they caught them and hope all six of them end up in jail...I doubt that will happen, but I can hope.  

I am so sorry this happened to you! That must have been beyond scary...and on top of that what kind of person steals someone else's coat in the middle of a Chicago winter! It is COLD in Chicago! Glad you are okay. 

My brother used to live in Chicago. He LOVED it. He said it is his favorite city in the States and he has traveled a lot, lived in a lot of different places, but now he says he would never move back there, that the city has changed.


----------



## rose60610

So Nordstrom in Oakbrook Mall (upscale Chicago suburb) had two lootings in one day recently (December 6th), TODAY (December 23rd)  there was a shooting at that same store's location, 5 injured, two in custody. And then the whole mall was on lockdown.  

As if Covid and the variants aren't enough to make retail employees wary of returning to work, these lootings and shootings are becoming more and more frequent at shopping areas.


----------



## rose60610

rose60610 said:


> So Nordstrom in Oakbrook Mall (upscale Chicago suburb) had two lootings in one day recently (December 6th), TODAY (December 23rd)  there was a shooting at that same store's location, 5 injured, two in custody. And then the whole mall was on lockdown.
> 
> As if Covid and the variants aren't enough to make retail employees wary of returning to work, these lootings and shootings are becoming more and more frequent at shopping areas.



So the Oakbrook Mall shooting takes place yesterday, and today's Chicago Tribune doesn't mention it until page 3.  A different shooting, however, was on page 2.


----------



## wisconsin

rose60610 said:


> So the Oakbrook Mall shooting takes place yesterday, and today's Chicago Tribune doesn't mention it until page 3.  A different shooting, however, was on page 2.


Which one. I am so scared to go to Chicago so we have a condo there that we go to. I have not gone in over four months


----------



## rose60610

wisconsin said:


> Which one. I am so scared to go to Chicago so we have a condo there that we go to. I have not gone in over four months



"...Flowers was charged with armed robbery and first-degree murder in the fatal shooting of Rae Park on Dec. 1 in the 2900 block of West Catalpa Avenue, Chicago police said.
Flowers was already in Cook County Jail for a carjacking that occurred about an hour before and about two and a half miles away from Park’s killing, when he was charged with murder, police said.
In court Thursday afternoon, prosecutors said Flowers brandished a gun when he confronted Park as he was getting into his Honda Odyssey minivan just after 7 a.m. that day..."

Another article: "Through Dec. 21, there had been 783 homicides in the city and an additional 3,592 nonfatal shooting victims, according to the Chicago Police Department website and city of Chicago data. The homicide total does not include shootings on the city’s expressways."

Another: "State Sen. Kimberly Lightford’s husband had a gun and exchanged shots with at least one of the suspects when the couple was carjacked earlier this week in suburban Broadview, authorities disclosed on Thursday.
Lightford, the Senate majority leader and the second highest-ranking senator in the General Assembly, was in a vehicle with her husband, Eric McKennie, when they were carjacked at about 9:45 p.m. Tuesday. The couple was in the near west suburb to drop off a friend, police have said. 
At some point after Lightford and McKennie were ordered out of their black Mercedes SUV, there was an exchange of gunfire between McKennie and at least one of the carjackers, Broadview police Chief Thomas Mills said Thursday.
Mills said McKennie is a concealed carry license holder."
“I begged them not to shoot us. And I begged them not to shoot my husband, not to shoot me,” Lightford said, according to WGN-TV Ch. 9. “I told them to take whatever they want. They took everything off me that I had of value. And I offered the car. And my husband slid them the keys.
“And then after we kind of got the guns off of us, they had separated me and my husband,” she told reporters. “After we got the guns off of us, my husband told me to run. And I ran reluctantly because I don’t want to leave him there. And it was a scary run because now shots are being fired. I thought for sure they were going to shoot me.”


----------



## Danzie89

ultravisitor said:


> I was actually robbed at gunpoint here in Chicago two weeks ago. They got my Canada Goose coat, iPhone 13 Pro, and LV wallet.


So traumatizing, I’m so sorry. I hope you’re okay (I’m from the north suburbs). I’m unfortunately super cautious with wearing luxury goods in any major city— I wear my Canada Goose vest with comfort since it’s not usually a “high demand” item, but I was so paranoid when wearing my Burberry trench in the city.


----------



## lalame

Danzie89 said:


> So traumatizing, I’m so sorry. I hope you’re okay (I’m from the north suburbs). I’m unfortunately super cautious with wearing luxury goods in any major city— I wear my Canada Goose vest with comfort since it’s not usually a “high demand” item, but I was so paranoid when wearing my Burberry trench in the city.



I never used to feel this way but I've stopped wearing luxury goods if I can avoid it now (except a purse because I don't have many non-luxury purses). It's just scary out there these days.


----------



## bisousx

Danzie89 said:


> So traumatizing, I’m so sorry. I hope you’re okay (I’m from the north suburbs). I’m unfortunately super cautious with wearing luxury goods in any major city— I wear my Canada Goose vest with comfort since it’s not usually a “high demand” item, but I was so paranoid when wearing my Burberry trench in the city.



I wanted to buy DH a Canada Goose jacket bc it seemed more low key than the other brands… but after reading about the coat robbery on this thread, I’m rethinking it


----------



## lalame

bisousx said:


> I wanted to buy DH a Canada Goose jacket bc it seemed more low key than the other brands… but after reading about the coat robbery on this thread, I’m rethinking it



Tbh I had a Canada Goose coat and sold it partly for the same reason (also because their technical fabric has a tendency to fade). I got a Woolrich parka instead, and bought my DH one too.  Check it out. I have their regular parka and a fancier Loro Piana version too... they're high end coats that haven't yet reached the level of brand mania that's taken CG.

Even several years back I had heard reports of people getting mugged at gunpoint of their CG coats.... so wild. I never hear that about other high end brands like Moncler, Burberry, etc but this one just got way too popular in pop culture at one point.


----------



## wisconsin

lalame said:


> Tbh I had a Canada Goose coat and sold it partly for the same reason (also because their technical fabric has a tendency to fade). I got a Woolrich parka instead, and bought my DH one too.  Check it out. I have their regular parka and a fancier Loro Piana version too... they're high end coats that haven't yet reached the level of brand mania that's taken CG.
> 
> Even several years back I had heard reports of people getting mugged at gunpoint of their CG coats.... so wild. I never hear that about other high end brands like Moncler, Burberry, etc but this one just got way too popular in pop culture at one point.
> 
> View attachment 5281154


I am actually scared to wear my Moncler coat now, or should I not be?


----------



## lalame

wisconsin said:


> I am actually scared to wear my Moncler coat now, or should I not be?



I've honestly never heard of people stealing Moncler coats but I never thought we'd have flash mob robberies either.  Probably depends a bit on where you live too.


----------



## haute okole

ultravisitor said:


> Lincoln Park. It was about 10 blocks from where I live in Gold Coast.


OMG!  My daughter goes to college in Chicago and lives in Lincoln Park.  I am so so sorry to hear of your horrible experience.  My husband is originally from Chicago and was aware that people were being held up for their Canada Goose coats and thus bought her a Patagonia instead.  Stay safe my dear and please do not wear your Rolex!  We live in LA and we can’t even walk our French Bulldog puppy anymore.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lalame

Luxury watches seem to be a big target… Rolex for sure, but even the less known high end watches like Richard Mille (including this $100k one) have been getting stolen here. I wanted to buy my husband a nice watch for Xmas but this scared me.


----------



## haute okole

lalame said:


> Luxury watches seem to be a big target… Rolex for sure, but even the less known high end watches like Richard Mille (including this $100k one) have been getting stolen here. I wanted to buy my husband a nice watch for Xmas but this scared me.


Please don’t wear your Rolex or Richard Mille watches in LA right now.  The hold up robberies are so bad now, especially in the high end tourist destinations like Beverly Hills and West Hollywood.  I have lived and worked here for most of my adult life and it has never been this bad.  The follow home robbers followed restaurant patrons from Beverly Hills to their homes 50 miles away just to steal a Rolex.  Some tourists rented a Bentley, returned to their Airbnb after driving around in their fancy rental car to be confronted by armed robbers who killed one tourist.  Now, more than ever, is the time to be inconspicuous.


----------



## htx1234

I was at the Celine store in Houston a couple weeks ago and a lady took three purses in front of me and just walked out. There’s a general security guard in the vicinity but the SA couldn’t find him in time. She was working the store alone and couldn’t leave to follow her. It was crazy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Only Authentics a shop located in Palm Beach was robbed December 14th of almost 1 million
of upscale designer bags (Hermes) bag was listed to be $110,000


----------



## snibor

Nearly $1 million worth of handbags stolen from luxury boutique store in Florida
					

One-of-a-kind Hermes handbags were taken from a Florida luxury boutique during a smash-and-grab the night of Dec. 14.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Display window at trendy Herald Square shop smashed, clothing swiped from mannequins
					

Photos show shattered glass strewn across the sidewalk in front of the smashed-in window of Superdry at 21 West 34th St. — with at least one mannequin sprawled like a crime victim next to it.




					nypost.com


----------



## ultravisitor

haute okole said:


> OMG!  My daughter goes to college in Chicago and lives in Lincoln Park.  I am so so sorry to hear of your horrible experience.  My husband is originally from Chicago and was aware that people were being held up for their Canada Goose coats and thus bought her a Patagonia instead.  Stay safe my dear and please do not wear your Rolex!  We live in LA and we can’t even walk our French Bulldog puppy anymore.


Yep. They've been doing it for years now. I've had a Canada Goose for almost a decade--long before every other person on the block had one--so I've always felt fine about it. Not so much anymore.

I love my watch, so I'm sad I don't feel comfortable wearing it, but oh well.

Good news, though: the police have located my phone, so I should have it back soon.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Yep. They've been doing it for years now. I've had a Canada Goose for almost a decade--long before every other person on the block had one--so I've always felt fine about it. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I love my watch, so I'm sad I don't feel comfortable wearing it, but oh well.
> 
> Good news, though: the police have located my phone, so I should have it back soon.


This is such a violation. I am so sorry this happened to you. 
i am glad you are safe.


----------



## Gracilan

Police make arrests and thieves are set free before police complete their shift. No bail, crimes not prosecuted. This behavior is not going to stop! A few friends that live in the LA area, Chicago too, are leaving and moving to Florida in the next few months. Sad when you don’t feel safe. I was robbed and chased by seven males years ago and that feeling of helplessness never goes away.


----------



## bag-princess

Nearly $1 million worth of handbags stolen from luxury boutique store in Florida
					

One-of-a-kind Hermes handbags were taken from a Florida luxury boutique during a smash-and-grab the night of Dec. 14.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## ultravisitor

Gracilan said:


> I was robbed and chased by seven males years ago and that feeling of helplessness never goes away.


That is exactly it: helplessness. When the guys were robbing me, I didn't resist in any way because I didn't want to make the wrong move in front of someone who was pointing a gun at me. I just let them take everything because I did not want to get shot.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> In my humble opinion, I find all comments and discussion to be very insightful and gives much food for thought on our society. Also, I find that everyone has excellent points. These concerns are all valid as we understand that the world is not black and white and everything plays a part.
> 
> However, the way this thread is going is a bit off topic to the original post and, while I am not a moderator, I do not wish for this thread to be shut down when discussion gets a little heated.
> 
> I’m sure I and many others have found it extremely helpful that we update one another on the news of break-ins and robberies. And I appreciate everyone’s research and taking the time to post.   Please let us continue to help one another so that we may continue to safely buy the things we work so hard for and love.
> 
> Thank you.






Allisonfaye said:


> So just to be clear, what exactly IS the topic? We can talk about the robberies but nothing about the causes or the consequences or lack thereof? I just want to be clear so I don't violate the rules.






lill_canele said:


> As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> To explain further:
> Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.
> 
> I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores.
> 
> It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)
> 
> Hopes this helps! Thank you!


----------



## Naminé

lalame said:


> Ugh that is terrible! But I don't blame you... yes even luxury DOGS are targets! What is our world coming to.


Speaking of dogs, one such pup was found safe and returned home to its family.









						[Update] French Bulldog Stolen in Marina District Saturday Is Found
					

Nine-month-old Rosie, a merle French bulldog, was taken from her owner around 10 a.m. Saturday near Broderick and Beach streets in SF's Marina District; and the dog has since been recovered.




					sfist.com


----------



## Echoes

Why can't/don't stores put this kind of thing in display bags?









						Yes, you can be tracked by Apple’s AirTags: What you need to know
					

Reports show that the tags can be used to track people unsuspectingly, if slipped into a purse, suitcase or a car, raising questions about privacy and safety.




					www.mercurynews.com
				





.


----------



## snibor

Lv store on Long Island








						Masked Thieves Steal 20 Louis Vuitton Purses from Long Island Luxury Store
					

A luxury retailer on Long Island may be the latest victim of a high-end heist, continuing a string of robberies at chic and pricey stores that has go on for months throughout the country, especially amid the holiday season.




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## lill_canele

Shooting at Las Vegas



https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2022/...ntified-victim-fatal-las-vegas-mall-shooting/


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Gracilan

Manhasset, Long Island, New York… masked thieves walked into Louis Vuitton, midday, stole 20+ handbags


----------



## lill_canele

My mom just took a photo of this today at South Coast Plaza.
A car’s tires and wheels stolen.




Glad I take valet.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> My mom just took a photo of this today at South Coast Plaza.
> A car’s tires and wheels stolen.
> 
> View attachment 5294208
> 
> 
> Glad I take valet.


Forget the tires...the damage to the bodywork being balanced on a piece of concrete.  EEK


----------



## m_ichele

lill_canele said:


> My mom just took a photo of this today at South Coast Plaza.
> A car’s tires and wheels stolen.
> 
> View attachment 5294208
> 
> 
> Glad I take valet.


That’s terrible! What parking structure is this??


----------



## lill_canele

m_ichele said:


> That’s terrible! What parking structure is this??



It’s the one next to Din Tai Fung, at the lowest level near the entrance that goes straight into the mall. (Not the other side that has valet)


----------



## Mapia57

As far as I’m concerned shopping malls are done, I won’t be stepping into one anytime soon


----------



## pixiejenna

tinybutterfly said:


> Well, glad they caught them and hope all six of them end up in jail...I doubt that will happen, but I can hope.
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you! That must have been beyond scary...and on top of that what kind of person steals someone else's coat in the middle of a Chicago winter! It is COLD in Chicago! Glad you are okay.
> 
> My brother used to live in Chicago. He LOVED it. He said it is his favorite city in the States and he has traveled a lot, lived in a lot of different places, but now he says he would never move back there, that the city has changed.





bisousx said:


> I wanted to buy DH a Canada Goose jacket bc it seemed more low key than the other brands… but after reading about the coat robbery on this thread, I’m rethinking it



I want to say 2020 was when a huge uptick in thief’s specifically targeting people in Canada Goose jackets in downtown Chicago. I was looking at one for a few years but just couldn’t justify the cost, this turned me off completely because I don’t want to be a walking target.


----------



## Naminé

Mapia57 said:


> As far as I’m concerned shopping malls are done, I won’t be stepping into one anytime soon


Yep, I am done with the malls in LA. Too many lowlife Thieves there. Sad because I love L.A. but I am done shopping there.


----------



## rosewang924

lill_canele said:


> My mom just took a photo of this today at South Coast Plaza.
> A car’s tires and wheels stolen.
> 
> View attachment 5294208
> 
> 
> Glad I take valet.




Wow, that's scary, this is why I am afraid to park in parking structures.


----------



## inverved

This one is a bit old but there was a break in at the Sydney Louis Vuitton store on January 1. The man has been caught and charged. 









						Man charged after alleged $460k heist at Sydney Louis Vuitton store
					






					www.9news.com.au


----------



## Coach Superfan

CHANEL in Neiman Marcus at Fashion Island, Newport Beach was hit about a week ago in the middle of the day. Witnesses said it was three guys and the security guards caught only one. It took the police 20 minutes to respond... The station is down the road from the mall. 

Chanel is close to the parking lot rather than closer to the inside of NM facing the doors to the mall. 

To my understanding, this was not covered in the news but these details are available-

ROBBERY Event No    2201130117 Date    01/13/2022 12:33:27 PM Event Type    ROBBERY JUST OCCURRED Location    600 BLOCK NEWPORT CENTER DR Disposition    ARREST Neighborhood    NEWPORT CENTER Council District    5 Police RD    39


----------



## Naminé

Cops found some items from the SF heist worth $185k including Louis Vuitton.









						CHP recovers $185,000 worth of stolen merchandise
					

The CHP's Organized Retail Crime Task Force recovered stolen merchandise estimated at $185,000, including from the high-end Union Square heist




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bisousx

Robbery in Newport Beach jewelry store. Smash and grab, 4 suspects.

https://abc7.com/jewelry-store-robbery-newport-beach-fashion-island/11505808/


----------



## Coach Superfan

bisousx said:


> Robbery in Newport Beach jewelry store. Smash and grab, 4 suspects.
> 
> https://abc7.com/jewelry-store-robbery-newport-beach-fashion-island/11505808/


I'm surprised there haven't been more smash and grabs in Orange County compared to all the chaos everywhere else. More funding to combat retail theft seems pointless when the punishment for this type of crime is so minor in CA.


----------



## Coach Superfan

lill_canele said:


> My mom just took a photo of this today at South Coast Plaza.
> A car’s tires and wheels stolen.
> 
> View attachment 5294208
> 
> 
> Glad I take valet.


This is interesting because I always see bike cops on patrol in the lots. This has got to be a team of thieves with lookouts and a getaway vehicle.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lill_canele

Coach Superfan said:


> This is interesting because I always see bike cops on patrol in the lots. This has got to be a team of thieves with lookouts and a getaway vehicle.



Yes I think so, that's probably how they're so fast and efficient. Where that car is parked, there's an exit from the parking structure about 60 feet away, which makes for an easy and quick get away. They probably planned this.


----------



## Coach Superfan

lill_canele said:


> Yes I think so, that's probably how they're so fast and efficient. Where that car is parked, there's an exit from the parking structure about 60 feet away, which makes for an easy and quick get away. They probably planned this.


Absolutely. Crime of opportunity. If i recall correctly, that level of the parking structure isn't convenient to get into the mall, so it's less trafficked.  I wouldn't be surprised if they hit up several cars and used a van or truck to haul the wheels away. Such a shame because this could have been prevented with wheel locks (not blaming the owner at all).


----------



## lill_canele

Coach Superfan said:


> Absolutely. Crime of opportunity. If i recall correctly, that level of the parking structure isn't convenient to get into the mall, so it's less trafficked.  I wouldn't be surprised if they hit up several cars and used a van or truck to haul the wheels away. Such a shame because this could have been prevented with wheel locks (not blaming the owner at all).



Yea, I got wheel locks. Never really thought about getting them until this year when a friend of mine sent me a photo of a poor BMW’s stolen wheels in my city….and my city is known for being pretty nice…


----------



## snibor

Daytime at Celine. https://nypost.com/2022/02/04/nyc-thieves-swarm-upscale-boutique-in-50k-mid-afternoon-robbery/


----------



## snibor

LV and Burberry at mall in New York.  Actually took place last month https://nypost.com/2022/02/06/video...l-louis-vuitton-bags-at-the-westchester-mall/


----------



## snibor

It doesn’t seem to end. https://www.foxnews.com/us/smash-and-grab-thieves-washington-dc-eyeglass-stores


----------



## snibor

Caught after smash and grab of $1 million in watches in Chicago.  https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2022/0...ab-heist-at-perillo-automotive-in-gold-coast/


----------



## lulilu

snibor said:


> Daytime at Celine. https://nypost.com/2022/02/04/nyc-thieves-swarm-upscale-boutique-in-50k-mid-afternoon-robbery/


It's terrible when it's places/malls you have shopped in regularly.  All those stores in SOHO have beefed up security to no avail.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I was in Union Square yesterday in SF and the police presence is HUGE now. There was a line of squad cars parked in front of LV and Macy's, and multiple cars cruising all around.


----------



## lulilu

lorihmatthews said:


> I was in Union Square yesterday in SF and the police presence is HUGE now. There was a line of squad cars parked in front of LV and Macy's, and multiple cars cruising all around.


I am sure this will help the stores -- they must have been suffering, not only from theft losses, but from the loss of shoppers who were too intimidated to go there.


----------



## Echoes

Didn't read deep enough to see if these were high end stores or not.



			Suspected ‘ringleader’ of smash-and-grab crew charged in multiple burglaries downtown and Northwest Side, top cop says


----------



## Echoes

Another step:

*Armed robbery of $500,000 watch at Beverly Hills restaurant gets two men 12 years in prison*





LA Times on MSN.com|25 minutes ago
A federal judge on Monday sentenced two men to 12 years in prison for their role in the armed robbery of a diner's $500,000 watch at a Beverly Hills restaurant in March. Malik Lamont Powell, 21, and 18-year-old Khai McGhee, who is also known as Cameron ...


----------



## Echoes

Not high end , but more proof of organization and not just random groups of people ...



*Police: Suspect in Best Buy 'grab and run' case boasted of shoplifting LLC*




The Business Journals|1 hour ago
Anoka County authorities have announced more charges in the case of a ambush-style shoplifting blitz on Best Buy stores over the Thanksgiving weekend. KMSP reports that a total of 10 people — eight adults and two juveniles — now face charges in the ...


----------



## lill_canele

lorihmatthews said:


> I was in Union Square yesterday in SF and the police presence is HUGE now. There was a line of squad cars parked in front of LV and Macy's, and multiple cars cruising all around.



I was in downtown LA yesterday and the police presence was very noticeable as well! It was my first time back in LA in 2 years so it felt comforting.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Echoes said:


> Not high end , but more proof of organization and not just random groups of people ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: Suspect in Best Buy 'grab and run' case boasted of shoplifting LLC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Business Journals|1 hour ago
> Anoka County authorities have announced more charges in the case of a ambush-style shoplifting blitz on Best Buy stores over the Thanksgiving weekend. KMSP reports that a total of 10 people — eight adults and two juveniles — now face charges in the ...


Shame on these adults to get juvenile get into this activity. Now they have a future that will be hard to obtain a second chance in life!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lulilu

I saw that some people celebrated LA's superbowl win by looting.


----------



## lill_canele

lulilu said:


> I saw that some people celebrated LA's superbowl win by looting.



Yes, I saw that too, unfortunate and disappointing.


----------



## Naminé

lill_canele said:


> Yes, I saw that too, unfortunate and disappointing.


It is sad when adults act like children. Get a life, grow up and go home. It is just a stupid game.

 Sad when they waste the police and employees' time when they too, can be home with their families. Sad sad.


----------



## lulilu

Naminé said:


> It is sad when adults act like children. Get a life, grow up and go home. It is just a stupid game.
> 
> Sad when they waste the police and employees' time when they too, can be home with their families. Sad sad.


Sorry not sorry but I am tired of and don't believe the excuses offered by people for this type of behavior.  No excuse.


----------



## poohbag

TRR on the UES of NYC was hit








						Crew of thieves nab nearly $500K in bags, jewelry from UES store: NYPD
					

The thieves grabbed 17 Hermes bags, two Cartier watches, and an assortment of other watches, rings and jewelry – totaling $498,000 in value, cops said




					nypost.com


----------



## bisousx

Another robbery & attempted carjacking in Beverly Hills. The victim looks bloodied but the robbers ran off.


----------



## limom

A woman who shopped at the Saks was followed to her house and then her car was broken in while she got her kids in the house.








						2 wanted for following woman home from mall, stealing designer pocketbook from car
					

The incident is leaving some in the area concerned.



					longisland.news12.com
				




Plus bandits are stealing cars from my neighborhood.


----------



## Hyacinth

bisousx said:


> Another robbery & attempted carjacking in Beverly Hills. The victim looks bloodied but the robbers ran off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337576


 

Flaunting your wealth even in a place where it's expected like BH is just too damned dangerous these days. If someone can afford a Ferrari, they can afford a few thousand for a clapped-out semi-wreck to drive in areas where carjackings and robberies are becoming more common and the scumbags are focusing on the Flaunters. The more door dings and minor fender scrapes it has, the better (what we used to call an "airport car" for when you have to leave your vehicle in one of those long-term parking lots at the airport). Temporarily swapping that Rolex for a Timex isn't a bad idea either. Or carrying a Kipling instead of a Chanel.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hyacinth said:


> Flaunting your wealth even in a place where it's expected like BH is just too damned dangerous these days. If someone can afford a Ferrari, they can afford a few thousand for a clapped-out semi-wreck to drive in areas where carjackings and robberies are becoming more common and the scumbags are focusing on the Flaunters. The more door dings and minor fender scrapes it has, the better (what we used to call an "airport car" for when you have to leave your vehicle in one of those long-term parking lots at the airport). Temporarily swapping that Rolex for a Timex isn't a bad idea either. Or carrying a Kipling instead of a Chanel.



I don't necessarily agree with this, as it doesn't have to be all or nothing.
However, depending on where you're going to be and what you're doing, adjustments might not be a bad idea. A dashcam couldn't hurt, either.


----------



## lalame

I would just avoid anything that's particularly flashy... these days definitely no fancy watch and I'd probably avoid an Hermes BKC or Chanel CF as well. I think the people stealing these things are part of an organized crime ring sending them overseas so they are probably only looking for the very obviously in-demand models.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I'm in Ontario Canada, and even if you aren't near a dangerous neighbourhood people are following certain models of cars home to come back and steal them.
You could be driving home from anywhere.     I always check my rearview mirror and as I get closer to home, I become more aware of anyone who has been behind me for a stretch of road.
Just last week I actually turned on a different street in case the car behind me was following me.


----------



## lulilu

KellyObsessed said:


> I'm in Ontario Canada, and even if you aren't near a dangerous neighbourhood people are following certain models of cars home to come back and steal them.
> You could be driving home from anywhere.     I always check my rearview mirror and as I get closer to home, I become more aware of anyone who has been behind me for a stretch of road.
> Just last week I actually turned on a different street in case the car behind me was following me.


Someone from my DH's gym -- in a very decent neighborhood -- was followed home and his car taken.  
I shop at KOP and the parking ramp I usually use opens onto a hall with Tiffany, LV, Cartier, Hermes and NM.  I can't say I am comfortable parking there these days and KOP has not restarted its valet parking.  Cartier put my purchase in a plain bag.  There are a lot of people walking and driving in the lot at midday, so I guess it's ok, but I did breathe a sigh of relief when I got in my car and locked the doors and left.


----------



## lalame

KellyObsessed said:


> I'm in Ontario Canada, and even if you aren't near a dangerous neighbourhood people are following certain models of cars home to come back and steal them.
> You could be driving home from anywhere.     I always check my rearview mirror and as I get closer to home, I become more aware of anyone who has been behind me for a stretch of road.
> Just last week I actually turned on a different street in case the car behind me was following me.



Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lalame said:


> Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.



It's definitely not just in California. But there are similarities in the places it is happening.


----------



## limom

lalame said:


> Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.


if you carry, drive anything that can be resold, you are a target.
There are organized bandits and are fulfilling orders, imho.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## thkred

lalame said:


> Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.


It's definitely worse.  I think the cost of living, homelessness right now are big impacts.  I see a lot more crime happening.  I literally follow an ap called "citizen" for their routine updates on police calls and citizen comments when I'm home or out and about to attempt to stay safe.


----------



## KellyObsessed

lalame said:


> Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.



I first read about it last year, just about the time all of the US organised smash and grabs started to really hit the news.
I realise things are very financially tough for many people, but I don't think most of these thugs are hungry and desperate to feed their families and pay their rent.


----------



## lalame

It really makes me wonder what happened that suddenly so many are stealing luxury items to sell... is it our laws or did something happen with that market that makes it so much more profitable now than before? I can understand Rolexes or Birkins since there's a scarcity but it seems like everything luxury now is getting stolen and resold.


----------



## V0N1B2

lalame said:


> Has it always been that way or is this a new trend there? People I see on social media seem to think the crime is uniquely out of control here in CA so it’s interesting to hear that the recent trend in store lootings, follow home robberies, etc. are happening in other places too.


Definitely not just a California thing.  I see @KellyObsessed chimed in from her part of country, and unfortunately it’s no better on the other side. In the 54 years I’ve lived in BC (born & raised), I have never seen Vancouver like this before. There were ‘undesirable’ areas full of drug addicts and tweakers etc, but you could still walk in and near the vicinity and not fear for your life. Crime is rampant in the city now - even in the best areas - and stranger assaults are common. You could be walking in front of Hermes or Tiffany at noon and be punched in the face - or stabbed - by some random mentally unstable person. 1700 unprovoked stranger attacks in the city of Vancouver in the past year. 1700! This is the third largest city in the country and for the past ten years has had an average of less than 20 homicides per year. (most of the gang murders happen in the ‘burbs).
Property crime has always been big here, but thankfully there haven’t been too many of these luxury retail thefts - yet. There have been a few, but not as many as what I’ve been reading here.
A very good friend in Seattle says they’re facing the same issues. Total cesspool of crime.
People will steal anything. Like anything. Not just the catalytic converters in cars (that particular crime is up 600%) but they’ll break in to steal an umbrella. Anything to convert to cash to pay for something to stick in their bodies (and it ain’t food - #sorrynotsorry)


----------



## lalame

V0N1B2 said:


> Definitely not just a California thing.  I see @KellyObsessed chimed in from her part of country, and unfortunately it’s no better on the other side. In the 54 years I’ve lived in BC (born & raised), I have never seen Vancouver like this before. There were ‘undesirable’ areas full of drug addicts and tweakers etc, but you could still walk in and near the vicinity and not fear for your life. Crime is rampant in the city now - even in the best areas - and stranger assaults are common. You could be walking in front of Hermes or Tiffany at noon and be punched in the face - or stabbed - by some random mentally unstable person. 1700 unprovoked stranger attacks in the city of Vancouver in the past year. 1700! This is the third largest city in the country and for the past ten years has had an average of less than 20 homicides per year. (most of the gang murders happen in the ‘burbs).
> Property crime has always been big here, but thankfully there haven’t been too many of these luxury retail thefts - yet. There have been a few, but not as many as what I’ve been reading here.
> A very good friend in Seattle says they’re facing the same issues. Total cesspool of crime.
> People will steal anything. Like anything. Not just the catalytic converters in cars (that particular crime is up 600%) but they’ll break in to steal an umbrella. Anything to convert to cash to pay for something to stick in their bodies (and it ain’t food - #sorrynotsorry)



That is so sad. I looooooved Vancouver... I even honeymooned there a few years ago! It felt so safe. You're right that people are starting to steal anything these days.... even luxury DOGS have been getting nabbed off the streets of SF here.  Like what happened with Lady Gaga's dog, they have been violent thefts too. Luxury anything I guess....

I'd be very curious to know if this trend is happening in Europe and Asia as well?


----------



## V0N1B2

lalame said:


> That is so sad. I looooooved Vancouver... I even honeymooned there a few years ago! It felt so safe. You're right that people are starting to steal anything these days.... even luxury DOGS have been getting nabbed off the streets of SF here.  Like what happened with Lady Gaga's dog, they have been violent thefts too. Luxury anything I guess....
> 
> I'd be very curious to know if this trend is happening in Europe and Asia as well?


Yeah it really is a lovely city and has always been safe for the most part - I certainly never worried about getting mugged or anything but there has been a big change in the last 2-3 years. I was down for a ladies lunch just before Christmas and I noticed a big change in the ‘feel’ of the city. (I haven’t lived there in almost 25 yrs - I’m a little bit further north now - but I pass through almost every week).
Someone upthread hinted at a common theme between the cities hardest hit and although I don’t want to get into that in this thread, I think there’s definitely a bit of truth in that statement.
I think some parts of Europe are probably going through the same thing. 
I think there are a few different factors at play. There is a well organized theft ring stealing luxury goods, cars, dogs etc. Then there are drug addicts and the mentally ill stealing anything and everything they can get their hands on. 
I just hope it gets better soon and/or whomever is in charge can come up with better solutions.


----------



## limom

Covid had a huge impact too.
Too many changes were occurring at once.
What will the scientists call this new era?
Any ideas?


----------



## Littlemissgiggles

I was at Stanford shopping mall last December. While inside Nordstrom, looking at bags, 4 women rushed by me grabbing a series of bags & made a run for it outside, where a car was waiting for them  It seemed like this was a regular occurrence even in SF now.  The security guards were instructed to do nothing. I was completely baffled bc I have never witnessed something like this before EVER.


----------



## lalame

I've been seeing armed security in front of more stores now, especially jewelry stores. Wonder which retailer will be the first to make on-brand uniforms for them.


----------



## snibor

Balenciaga theft but they were caught. https://nypost.com/2022/03/04/crew-busted-for-90k-robbery-attempt-in-purses-from-hamptons-store/


----------



## Naminé

snibor said:


> Balenciaga theft but they were caught. https://nypost.com/2022/03/04/crew-busted-for-90k-robbery-attempt-in-purses-from-hamptons-store/


All but one. Hopefully they can find the last person.


----------



## bisousx

A young woman and her boyfriend were  followed out of South Coast Plaza a few days ago, pistol whipped and shot for their shopping bags 

The  post is at: @the_asian_dawn on IG









						the_asian_dawn on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now"
					

the_asian_dawn shared a post on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now". Follow their account to see 2420 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## lalame

bisousx said:


> A young woman and her boyfriend were  followed out of South Coast Plaza a few days ago, pistol whipped and shot for their shopping bags
> 
> The  post is at: @the_asian_dawn on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_asian_dawn on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now"
> 
> 
> the_asian_dawn shared a post on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now". Follow their account to see 2420 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



I couldn't tell from the video... were there luxury items in the shopping bags?


----------



## bisousx

lalame said:


> I couldn't tell from the video... were there luxury items in the shopping bags?



I’m not sure what they bought exactly although I have the same question. I heard about this story on a friend’s IG. It’s always extra scary when it happens to someone who is a friend of a friend.


----------



## lill_canele

Followed home and robbed:


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## joylisajo

This is crazy! These stores will soon need to lock up everything the same way jewelry stores lock up every night. These thieves are bold & would do whatever they can to get the pricey merchandise! 


			Car Crashes Into Chanel Store On Newbury Street In Boston In ‘Smash And Grab’


----------



## joylisajo

bisousx said:


> A young woman and her boyfriend were  followed out of South Coast Plaza a few days ago, pistol whipped and shot for their shopping bags
> 
> The  post is at: @the_asian_dawn on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_asian_dawn on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now"
> 
> 
> the_asian_dawn shared a post on Instagram: "Repost  @asianstakingaction_   Stay strapped. They're coming into OC now". Follow their account to see 2420 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


I need to pick something up at SCP, but have been very hesitant to go. I mean, would going with my husband not be enough? Bring the whole family? So scary


----------



## Volvomom

I was shocked when I saw Chanel on Newbury street.   Crazy and very sad.   Scary...... because I wanted to go, haven't been there yet.  Supposedly the news said they stole 20 bags.


----------



## meemosas

joylisajo said:


> I need to pick something up at SCP, but have been very hesitant to go. I mean, would going with my husband not be enough? Bring the whole family? So scary


 I've only been there once but I remember we parked near a valet booth & car chargers in parking structure. Perhaps if you go alone for extra caution, do valet so you won't have to walk far with bags. And a discreet shopping bag if the store offers it. Hope it all goes safe & smoothly


----------



## joylisajo

meemosas said:


> I've only been there once but I remember we parked near a valet booth & car chargers in parking structure. Perhaps if you go alone for extra caution, do valet so you won't have to walk far with bags. And a discreet shopping bag if the store offers it. Hope it all goes safe & smoothly


That's a great idea. If you know that you're going to shop for big ticket items, use the valet parking. I remember shopping at LV & Tiffany's alone, on that shopping high, not realizing that I could've been an easy target


----------



## lill_canele

Jewelry store in Beverly Hills robbed


----------



## haute okole

lill_canele said:


> Jewelry store in Beverly Hills robbed
> View attachment 5360604


So horrible, the owner believes up to $5 million in jewelry was taken.  A Good Samaritan tripped one of the robbers and grabbed back a bunch of jewelry, mostly high end watches and necklaces.  Someone shot a video showing the next door neighbor trying to wrestle some of the loot away from one of the robbers.

Just yesterday, somebody was held up by a robber with a gun at lunch time at the Redondo Beach Pier.

Please please do not wear your expensive jewelry or rent high end vehicles in LA.  Stay safe.


----------



## saligator

This is an interesting increase in attack pattern. For the longest time, the robberies were of a sort that did not involve people directly: e.g. smash and grab in big stores when they were closed. Then those started when the stores were open. As the authorities are cracking down on those crimes, the criminals are starting to do direct conflict and attacking people on the street. This is unusual and new as a tactic, though so much of it seems to be happening, it is not uncommon.


----------



## bisousx

haute okole said:


> So horrible, the owner believes up to $5 million in jewelry was taken.  A Good Samaritan tripped one of the robbers and grabbed back a bunch of jewelry, mostly high end watches and necklaces.  Someone shot a video showing the next door neighbor trying to wrestle some of the loot away from one of the robbers.
> 
> Just yesterday, somebody was held up by a robber with a gun at lunch time at the Redondo Beach Pier.
> 
> Please please do not wear your expensive jewelry or rent high end vehicles in LA.  Stay safe.



Oh no  I was hoping the storefront jewelry was fake/for display only. And what are these good samaritans thinking getting involved! It’s not worth getting assaulted or worse.


----------



## lulu212121

bisousx said:


> Oh no  I was hoping the storefront jewelry was fake/for display only. And what are these good samaritans thinking getting involved! It’s not worth getting assaulted or worse.


I think some people are just getting tired of it. It is getting so bad in some areas.

My daughter is in LA right now for work, I told her not to bother with shopping out there. Go see some art, but no designer shopping.


----------



## limom

I told my son to give whatever the bandits want.
Car, phone shoes it does not matter and worst come to worst run, run, run.,,,
The property crime rate is up 30%
nationwide in the USA.


----------



## lill_canele

I may be a little late on this one, sorry if it’s a repeat.

http://up-news/residents-held-at-gunpoint-in-hollywood-hills-west-home-invasion/amp/


----------



## Hyacinth

Some slightly better news, at least, mostly "smaller" robberies except for 2 at the North Michigan Avenue Burberry store. 

*"Burglary crew behind 200 Chicago area smash-and-grabs, prosecutors say"*

"...  Most of the stolen proceeds in the 10 cases Butts has been charged with came from two burglaries at the high-end Burberry store on the Magnificent Mile on Jan. 4 and Jan. 6, prosecutors said. In both cases, the men allegedly pulled on the door until it opened and then stole clothing and accessories, worth $150,000 total..."









						Burglary crew behind 200 Chicago area smash-and-grabs, prosecutors say
					

Dion Butts, 24, was arrested Sunday in Hillside after police identified him as one of several people who took part in the burglaries, police said.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## rose60610

Hyacinth said:


> Some slightly better news, at least, mostly "smaller" robberies except for 2 at the North Michigan Avenue Burberry store.
> 
> *"Burglary crew behind 200 Chicago area smash-and-grabs, prosecutors say"*
> 
> "...  Most of the stolen proceeds in the 10 cases Butts has been charged with came from two burglaries at the high-end Burberry store on the Magnificent Mile on Jan. 4 and Jan. 6, prosecutors said. In both cases, the men allegedly pulled on the door until it opened and then stole clothing and accessories, worth $150,000 total..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burglary crew behind 200 Chicago area smash-and-grabs, prosecutors say
> 
> 
> Dion Butts, 24, was arrested Sunday in Hillside after police identified him as one of several people who took part in the burglaries, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com



Let's hope the charges stick. Here's an excerpt from the article you cited:

"In another case, on Feb. 3, Butts threw a brick through the front door of a North Austin grocery store, prosecutors said. Police allegedly identified Butts on surveillance video that shows his tattoos as he grabbed cash registers and merchandise.

Butts is on parole for an aggravated robbery conviction from 2018 for which he was sentenced to six years in prison, prosecutors said. He was also convicted of unauthorized use of a weapon in 2015 and sentenced to a year in prison.

Butts lives with his father in Hillside and has four children ranging from 1 to 8 years old, his attorney said.


Judge Mary Marubio noted that the $190,000 worth of items and cash stolen in the 10 burglaries did not include the property damage to the businesses, or the sense of security to the larger community.


“These cases, in the singular, may not seem that significant to you, Mr. Butts,” Marubio said. “But in the aggregate, this causes a sense of insecurity in the city and among shop owners. It is a huge loss to some of these smaller establishments,” she said.

She ordered him held on $150,000 cash bail."


OK. We see that in 2018 he was sentenced to 6 years for aggravated robbery, by definition meaning he robbed someone with or under the threat of having a lethal weapon. We don't know of other crimes other than the unauthorized use of a weapon in 2015. It's now four years after his 6 year sentence. Hmm. We don't know how long he's been out of prison after his 2018 sentence which stated he should have been in prison until 2024. 

Chicago as of late does NOT have a great history of putting/keeping offenders behind bars. Sad to say, my guess is that he's going to walk after this case goes before a judge and jury. That's how bad things are in this town.


----------



## Hyacinth

rose60610 said:


> Let's hope the charges stick. Here's an excerpt from the article you cited:
> 
> "In another case, on Feb. 3, Butts threw a brick through the front door of a North Austin grocery store, prosecutors said. Police allegedly identified Butts on surveillance video that shows his tattoos as he grabbed cash registers and merchandise.
> 
> Butts is on parole for an aggravated robbery conviction from 2018 for which he was sentenced to six years in prison, prosecutors said. He was also convicted of unauthorized use of a weapon in 2015 and sentenced to a year in prison.
> 
> Butts lives with his father in Hillside and has four children ranging from 1 to 8 years old, his attorney said.
> 
> 
> Judge Mary Marubio noted that the $190,000 worth of items and cash stolen in the 10 burglaries did not include the property damage to the businesses, or the sense of security to the larger community.
> 
> 
> “These cases, in the singular, may not seem that significant to you, Mr. Butts,” Marubio said. “But in the aggregate, this causes a sense of insecurity in the city and among shop owners. It is a huge loss to some of these smaller establishments,” she said.
> 
> She ordered him held on $150,000 cash bail."
> 
> 
> OK. We see that in 2018 he was sentenced to 6 years for aggravated robbery, by definition meaning he robbed someone with or under the threat of having a lethal weapon. We don't know of other crimes other than the unauthorized use of a weapon in 2015. It's now four years after his 6 year sentence. Hmm. We don't know how long he's been out of prison after his 2018 sentence which stated he should have been in prison until 2024.
> 
> Chicago as of late does NOT have a great history of putting/keeping offenders behind bars. Sad to say, my guess is that he's going to walk after this case goes before a judge and jury. That's how bad things are in this town.




Yep, Kim Foxx's answer to prison overcrowding is to just let a bunch of crooks out YEARS before they've served their full terms, and not for "good behavior" either.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Aspen robbery two Chanel bags. 










						Two Chanel purses worth $5K each stolen from Aspen's Wyld Blue Saturday
					

Shop owner alleges that suspects distracted staff, disabled alarms




					www.aspendailynews.com


----------



## thewave1969

Louis Vuitton on Rodeo Drive Beverly Hills today 








						Louis Vuitton store robbed on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills
					

“Watching this city and what’s happened to this city…it’s horrible because these people come in, and then they know no matter what they do, they’re going to be slapped on the hand and released to do it again the next day," a Beverly Hills resident said.




					www.foxla.com


----------



## Businesslady

saligator said:


> This is an interesting increase in attack pattern. For the longest time, the robberies were of a sort that did not involve people directly: e.g. smash and grab in big stores when they were closed. Then those started when the stores were open. As the authorities are cracking down on those crimes, the criminals are starting to do direct conflict and attacking people on the street. This is unusual and new as a tactic, though so much of it seems to be happening, it is not uncommon.


Violent robbery attacks are sadly on the increase once more, though have always been a terrifying reality particularly if you are a well dressed woman walking alone at night as I can confirm having been on the recieving end of a brutal mugging by a gang of thugs a few years back


----------



## Allisonfaye

This is incredibly sad...and preventable.


----------



## Hyacinth

From the LA Times, April 12:

"*17 L.A. gangs have sent out crews to follow and rob city’s wealthiest, LAPD says"*
" More than a dozen Los Angeles gangs are targeting some of the city’s wealthiest residents in a new and aggressive manner, sending out crews in multiple cars to find, follow and rob people driving high-end vehicles or wearing expensive jewelry, according to police...

" ...Those are among the conclusions of a Los Angeles Police Department task force convened at the end of last year to identify the cause of a sudden surge in “follow-home,” or “follow-off,” robberies, so called because victims are robbed soon after leaving luxury boutiques and hotels, ritzy restaurants, trendy nightclubs and other locations where the gangs are scouting for targets..."


If the story is behind a paywall for some, try using Incognito or Private mode.









						17 L.A. gangs have sent out crews to follow and rob city's wealthiest, LAPD says
					

L.A. gangs are sending out crews to prey on the mega-rich, targeting people leaving luxury boutiques, restaurants, and nightclubs, the LAPD said.




					www.latimes.com
				





An earlier article from December 30, 2021 on Smash-and-Grabs is also linked in red in the above article, I don't know if it's already been posted:








						Smash-and-grabs and follow-home robberies captivated L.A. The real story was complicated
					

A series of high-profile crimes in upscale parts of Los Angeles — “smash-and-grab” and “follow-home robberies” — have gotten widespread attention in recent months.




					www.latimes.com
				





So, I'll refer back to my post of Feb 27. The less people flaunt their wealth these days, the safer they'll be. Who knows, the next Big Style for the ultra-rich may be driving, dining and dressing to look like you shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## tinybutterfly

So…what if wealthy people in California were to travel in packs like the gangs do, so that they are then less of a target, because it is easier to jump one or two people rather than a dozen people? What are the laws in California regarding self-defense? Will the person defending themselves be prosecuted and jailed? I have no idea how you keep yourself safe if they follow you home.

There is a good book by Gavin DeBecker called The Gift of Fear. It might be a good read for those living in the cities in California.

It sounds like the days of carefree fun are over, in general, in urban California. Years ago, I remember New York City was horribly dangerous. People got mugged in the day time there. I think that was in the 70s?

This is all such a shame. California used to be the American ideal…everybody loved California and wanted to live there. Now, in the urban/suburban areas it sounds like Gotham City.

I wonder how long the politicians, our aristocracy here in the States, will let this continue? It can be stopped. They are just not stopping it and if I lived there, I would want to know why they are not stopping it.

California used to be The Dream.

If I’ve overstepped boundaries, mods please delete.

There are problems where I live, too, maybe not as extreme, but it is not as safe as it was when we moved here over 20 years ago. We have an alarm system for our house now…

What a mess…


----------



## limom

The gift of fear is a great book.
Listen to your intuition/guts.
As far as gangs attacking the wealthiest, they don’t have security in 
LA?


----------



## lill_canele

limom said:


> The gift of fear is a great book.
> Listen to your intuition/guts.
> As far as gangs attacking the wealthiest, they don’t have security in
> LA?



So, in LA, if you were on Rodeo Drive, there are probably security guards for the boutiques (but that's maybe like 2 people). Unfortunately, they most likely do not have enough man power to stop a mob or a group robbery. Honestly, to prevent serious injury, if and when something like this happens, they step back because it's something they can't handle or do anything about.

But, if you're talking about the "wealthy" people in LA...hmm...there are relatively wealthy people (or I guess people who have money) walking around and doing their own thing, but for quite some time, since the 2000s, there hasn't been issues or concerns with security until recently (in the last couple of years). I'm not sure if getting personal security will be a new thing, or maybe people will learn to be more street smart and less flashy.

The truly wealthy people are often dressed quite discreetly or they don't even go to places like Rodeo Drive. They are very private and keep to themselves. They most likely will not buy very expensive items out in public, those are delivered to them.
Those who live in Beverly Hills, Holmby Hills, or even better, Bel Air, generally do have very good home security. But of course, that's at home. Personal property. Some people may have a single body guard with them, sometimes to accompany a mom with her kids, but even the security guards themselves are dressed like ordinary people and friends. They are quite inconspicuous.
If one wishes, they can armor up their car, I was allowed to go and see a personally modified bullet proof, decked out SUV. But you wouldn't know unless someone told you or you sat in the car yourself. Again, very discreet.

So certain people do take safety measures, but that's up to the individual and what's worth it to each person.


----------



## limom

On LI, there are signs at the mall. Be careful, yada, yada, yada. Lock your car. 
Do not leave your purse in your car.
Hello this is commonsense.
Weird.


----------



## ghoulish

Another LV store hit in Ohio.


----------



## WenD08

It was only a matter of time before this location was hit by a flash mob of thieves.








						Sheriff: Items worth $140K stolen from Louis Vuitton store in Kenwood Towne Centre
					

Thieves took off with items worth around $140,000 from the Louis Vuitton store in Kenwood Towne Centre.




					wlwt.com


----------



## lill_canele

Thank you for the information  , there is a thread for luxury theft.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/luxury-theft-and-break-in-locations-share-your-news.1044119/


----------



## lill_canele

limom said:


> On LI, there are signs at the mall. Be careful, yada, yada, yada. Lock your car.
> Do not leave your purse in your car.
> Hello this is commonsense.
> Weird.



Haha, you'd be surprised how naive people are and, depending on how safe the city is, how comfortable they get.

I grew up in a place that was very high security and sheltered.
Things like, not leaving bags/GPS visible in your car, is something that needed to be taught to us. Because there were very few instances of that actually happening. If kids aren't taught, they won't know because they're just that innocent and ignorant.

When I was a part-time teacher in that area, I gave one of my students a ride and he wanted to stop by a local mall and buy something. And he left a birkin in my front passenger seat. (apologies if you heard this story, I have posted it before). I told him straight up, to carry that with him. He didn't understand. He felt safe and he felt that the errand wasn't going to take long so it should be fine. And I was like, absolutely not! You are carrying the bag or you are paying for my window if my car gets broken into.


----------



## bisousx

Agreed, I’ve been in my area for 20 years and it was only in the last five years that you’d hear about people started to get robbed or mugged. Like @lill_canele, my area was uber safe and quiet. You could leave the front door open for hours, not have security cameras, leave car door unlocked, walk around at midnight and feel completely safe etc. Things are changing and in an awful way. No one needs to be worried about being mugged at gunpoint or assaulted while enjoying lunch on a restaurant patio because they’re carrying an expensive fashion piece. Some people call it common sense to dress down while I feel like criminals need to be held accountable and locked up. At least in Europe and other areas, pickpockets are skillfully and quietly robbing people, instead of making a violent and gratuitous show out of these robberies like in CA.


----------



## vastare

So sad. We cant even buy what we want and use them the way we want anymore. Always have to be scared? So much for land of the free....


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## purselovah91

bisousx said:


> Oh no  I was hoping the storefront jewelry was fake/for display only. And what are these good samaritans thinking getting involved! It’s not worth getting assaulted or worse.


Yeah imagine leaving your children without a parent so you can save some rich guys diamonds that are probably anyway insured... people are either dumb or just have wack priorities


----------



## rose60610

vastare said:


> So sad. We cant even buy what we want and use them the way we want anymore. Always have to be scared? So much for land of the free....



Agreed. Here in Chicago, I loved the days of dressing up, carrying a nice handbag, shopping and having lunch on Michigan Avenue/Oak Street. Now? Forget it! I haven't gone to Michigan Ave for over three years. Even before Covid crime was getting worse, the gangs and flash mobs appeared often enough to deter a lot of people from going there. Now, carjackings happen all over the city, stores frequently get robbed, the vacancy rate on Michigan Avenue is over 25%, retailers are saying to hell with it. The firm that owns the property that Louis Vuitton and other stores are in is selling due to crime. Louis Vuitton and the others are staying for now, but their landlord firm is selling the property. And criminals are basically being treated as poor little victims of society. If a carjacking makes the news it's worded as "a carjacking took place on XYZ street and the woman's purse was stolen The car was found on a mile away on ABC street". Notice how the passive voice is used, not, for example, "two men in their twenties stole a woman's car and purse at gunpoint and crashed it a mile away where they fled on foot. Police are searching".  It's like la-la-la-la those naughty cars just take off on their own la-la-la-la. 

There are many terrific restaurants in the area that I'd love to go to but don't. And if I did I'd feel like I'd have to dress almost like a slob, no jewelry, no nice bag--the dining experience would be ruined, so why even go? I feel sorry for the employees of those restaurants, no wonder there's a dire shortage of restaurant help. If you have to leave late at night after a shift in this crime infested city, is it worth it? However, the top restaurants I think are still doing well, I'm happy for them, there are tens of thousands of people living in the nearby high rises who go out to eat a lot. Maybe I'm too paranoid about going to the area, but I'm definitely not the only one, either, not by a long shot.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> The gift of fear is a great book.
> Listen to your intuition/guts.
> As far as gangs attacking the wealthiest, they don’t have security in
> LA?


Well, things are definitely scary now. Robberies are happening more in the touristy areas where people tend to wear their Rolexes and Birkins out.  These are the areas you see profiled on the reality TV shows, Melrose area, West Hollywood, Rodeo Drive.  Family members who live in the Flats in Beverly Hills don’t drive Look at Me cars,  wear Instagrammable jewelry or clothes and never eat or shop in Downtown BH.  They have never had a problem and don’t have a problem now.

I  visit the restaurant we invested in which is in the heart of all the bad stuff and I make sure to go in the day time, no obvious labels and no jewelry.  When I am walking to my car and driving home, I am constantly checking behind me and my rear view mirror.  

Bentleys, Mercedes G Wagons and Rolex Watches seem to be targeted by thieves.  Please do not rent, drive or wear these things right now.  The LA Times profiled a couple of robbers who were arrested over a dozen times EACH and released.


----------



## vastare

rose60610 said:


> Agreed. Here in Chicago, I loved the days of dressing up, carrying a nice handbag, shopping and having lunch on Michigan Avenue/Oak Street. Now? Forget it! I haven't gone to Michigan Ave for over three years. Even before Covid crime was getting worse, the gangs and flash mobs appeared often enough to deter a lot of people from going there. Now, carjackings happen all over the city, stores frequently get robbed, the vacancy rate on Michigan Avenue is over 25%, retailers are saying to hell with it. The firm that owns the property that Louis Vuitton and other stores are in is selling due to crime. Louis Vuitton and the others are staying for now, but their landlord firm is selling the property. And criminals are basically being treated as poor little victims of society. If a carjacking makes the news it's worded as "a carjacking took place on XYZ street and the woman's purse was stolen The car was found on a mile away on ABC street". Notice how the passive voice is used, not, for example, "two men in their twenties stole a woman's car and purse at gunpoint and crashed it a mile away where they fled on foot. Police are searching".  It's like la-la-la-la those naughty cars just take off on their own la-la-la-la.
> 
> There are many terrific restaurants in the area that I'd love to go to but don't. And if I did I'd feel like I'd have to dress almost like a slob, no jewelry, no nice bag--the dining experience would be ruined, so why even go? I feel sorry for the employees of those restaurants, no wonder there's a dire shortage of restaurant help. If you have to leave late at night after a shift in this crime infested city, is it worth it? However, the top restaurants I think are still doing well, I'm happy for them, there are tens of thousands of people living in the nearby high rises who go out to eat a lot. Maybe I'm too paranoid about going to the area, but I'm definitely not the only one, either, not by a long shot.


Exactly same here. I am in NYC and for the past 4-5 years its a crime infested scary place. And we never saw homeless on 5th, Park to Madison ave. Now we cannot walk by without smelling the stench and traveling on subways? forget it. You might not come out alive or at least unharmed. We have fear of being shot all the time. Its pathetic to live in a country where we dont even feel safe anymore. And this is America! We have had so many LV Chanel and other stores robbed. Its sad, we work so hard and save up to buy something nice while these thieves steal and get away so easily. Read not a single person in this robberies has been arrested even if they were Bail Reform let them go after a couple of hours. Here in NY suburbs even in upscale neighborhoods you cannot leave your car unlocked in your driveway. They travel in few then one gets down sees if not locked, they drive away. 
I dont know where this is all heading.....


----------



## limom

vastare said:


> Exactly same here. I am in NYC and for the past 4-5 years its a crime infested scary place. And we never saw homeless on 5th, Park to Madison ave. Now we cannot walk by without smelling the stench and traveling on subways? forget it. You might not come out alive or at least unharmed. We have fear of being shot all the time. Its pathetic to live in a country where we dont even feel safe anymore. And this is America! We have had so many LV Chanel and other stores robbed. Its sad, we work so hard and save up to buy something nice while these thieves steal and get away so easily. Read not a single person in this robberies has been arrested even if they were Bail Reform let them go after a couple of hours. Here in NY suburbs even in upscale neighborhoods you cannot leave your car unlocked in your driveway. They travel in few then one gets down sees if not locked, they drive away.
> I dont know where this is all heading.....


The annoying part about NYC is the smell of weed everywhere.
I get it, it is legal but isnt smoking prohibited close to buildings?
As far as the subway, no way. I walk.
I was there in the 1980’s, now that was nuts. Squeegees men everywhere. Crack…..
And worst.
It will get better. There is a systematic change. This is still one of the best cities in the World.
And yes, I New York.


----------



## 880

+1 smell of weed everywhere

i do sometimes take the subway, and I feel relatively safe in the areas I frequent.

i exercise a high degree of care regarding my personal belongings; jewelry under sleeves etc.

it is still safer than the 1970s. . .crime, the blackout etc. . .

the building staff and security seem safer these days. In the 1990s there was a bunch of UES insider job theft of high end art and jewelry. Nowadays, more people seem to  insure and alarm

only my own experience


----------



## Tyler_JP

I'm not sure how helpful this thread is, frankly. Obviously we should all be aware of our surroundings and vigilant, but you also can't live your life in fear.

Also, the political undertones to some of these posts is so unnecessary, especially when it has been made abundantly clear that these kinds of crimes happen all over the country and indeed, the world.


----------



## indiaink

@Swanky This thread does seem to have lived out its life and has meandered into what’s wrong with the world. Should it be closed?


----------



## rose60610

The most common denominator of these posts shows that crime has definitely risen and statistics show it. When people fear going to Michigan Avenue, Rodeo Drive, Park Avenue, Fifth Avenue, then times have changed. And not for the better.


----------



## Hanash

Crime in the UK also climbing so I think this is a global reflection.you need to be careful in London too - not too uncommon for shoppers to have bags snatched (hence the trend for some shops like Hermes to offer plain white bags) or watches and bags targeted. Often it’s the way people dress that makes them a target - it’s assumed you’ll be wearing a nice watch. Very sad to see and makes the whole experience of shopping/ dining/ dressing up very anxious!!


----------



## thewave1969

400k in Louis Vuitton theft in Ohio https://www.foxnews.com/us/army-of-...ouis-vuitton-steal-every-piece-of-merchandise


----------



## tinybutterfly

I would rather know what is going on, than pretend it isn't happening. I want the opportunity to to decide what to wear when I go out, depending on how frequent the smash and grabs are in a particular area or whether or not a restaurant I want to visit has had problems with people following them home from there, so they can rob them later. 

It is better to be aware, in my opinion. 

A lot of places are less safe now. Places that used to be safe, are not as safe now. 

It is much easier to come to a thread like this where the information is consolidated, people from all over the world are contributing, than it would be to search out all this info on our own.


----------



## Hanash

tinybutterfly said:


> I would rather know what is going on, than pretend it isn't happening. I want the opportunity to to decide what to wear when I go out, depending on how frequent the smash and grabs are in a particular area or whether or not a restaurant I want to visit has had problems with people following them home from there, so they can rob them later.
> 
> It is better to be aware, in my opinion.
> 
> A lot of places are less safe now. Places that used to be safe, are not as safe now.
> 
> It is much easier to come to a thread like this where the information is consolidated, people from all over the world are contributing, than it would be to search out all this info on our own.



Agree - best to be prepared


----------



## Mrs.Z

tinybutterfly said:


> I would rather know what is going on, than pretend it isn't happening. I want the opportunity to to decide what to wear when I go out, depending on how frequent the smash and grabs are in a particular area or whether or not a restaurant I want to visit has had problems with people following them home from there, so they can rob them later.
> 
> It is better to be aware, in my opinion.
> 
> A lot of places are less safe now. Places that used to be safe, are not as safe now.
> 
> It is much easier to come to a thread like this where the information is consolidated, people from all over the world are contributing, than it would be to search out all this info on our own.


Yes, this thread is helpful and relevant.  Crime like that occurring in NYC and LA is NOT happening everywhere!  Some people claim stories about crime are being sensationalized on the news so let us come here and find out from people who live in certain areas what their opinion is.


----------



## purselovah91

some of this rhetoric though... one person actually used the word "undesirables." to be honest it all feels very racist, and makes me feel like i should not be part of this community


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## tinybutterfly

purselovah91 said:


> some of this rhetoric though... one person actually used the word "undesirables." to be honest it all feels very racist, and makes me feel like i should not be part of this community



As a conservative, I have been called much worse names than undesirable. 

Don’t let one word, in one post cause you to leave a generally, really good community! 

Maybe reach out by private message to ask the person to clarify what they meant by that word. I am guessing there was no ill intent. 

This thread is a good place to keep tabs on current news about thefts, which may impact members who live in those areas and it gives members a chance to evaluate whether or not shopping or dining in a certain location is worth the risk.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I absolutely consider anyone who might hold me at gunpoint or even shoot me undesirable!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

When I clicked on this thread, I expected to see an aggregator for news on theft. However, I do believe there is a slight political and idealogical undertone in some of the responses coming from all sides. I think all can agree that there has been an increase in theft over recent years, but also an evolution in how theft is conducted in terms of violence. At the same time, I think it is also important to cite how inequality has also increased. There are many mechanisms that have led to this growing issue, so pinpointing one in particular only paints part of the picture. The issue is much more complex and nuanced than simply "law and order." As such, we all play a part in how to prevent and mitigate theft in our communities.
Another interesting observation is how the stores that are targeted are largely flashy and ostentatious displays of wealth. Logos, fine watches, precious metals, and fancy jewels all scream money and high class in the eyes of the majority. In parallel, I have personally observed in my community and circle for a while a gravitation towards silent luxury. I thankfully do not know of anyone who has been a victim of robberies in part due to this, I think. I do not own any logo-bearing items because I do not feel the need to display my wallet or play a character to appear rich to others. This is similar to how from time to time I hear of or witness flashy, ostentatious tourists in Paris become victims of theft. A yellow gold Rolex that catches the light is easily spotted and can be tempting for any ill-intentioned person. Conversely, a classic Patek kept under the sleeve of a Loro Piana jumper is incognito. As always, one must adapt to their environment, but that is complicated when material symbols of wealth and class are valued and judged in our societies, but also are one's Achilles' heel in face of theft and others' ill-intentions.


----------



## bisousx

*Suspects open fire outside Melrose clothing store in broad daylight in brazen robbery attempt*

According to the Los Angeles Police Department, a man noticed he was getting followed by two men coming from a nearby alley in the Melrose District on April 10 at around 6 p.m. The man, who told LAPD he was wearing an expensive watch at the time, sprinted into a store on Melrose Avenue before the suspects followed the man and started firing six shots in the man's direction.

https://www.foxla.com/news/suspects...-broad-daylight-in-brazen-robbery-attempt.amp


----------



## snibor

I would prefer we get back to news and info.


----------



## bisousx

*LA is hit by five terrifying 'follow-home' robberies in 48 hours, including woman mown down by Dodge for her watch while trying to flee gang, as cops set up 46-person unit to tackle 'unprecedented' crimes*




The woman was stopped at a red light when the stickup crew smashed her car window
She ran away across the street, but the bandits mowed her down with their car
The unidentified victim went up on the hood of the car and was thrown to the roadway
The woman ripped her own watch, which was the target of the mugging, off her wrist and threw it to the ground 
More than 200 such robberies have happened in Los Angeles over the last two years

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ries-48-hours-including-woman-mown-Dodge.html


----------



## rose60610

J'adoreHermes said:


> Another interesting observation is how the stores that are targeted are largely flashy and ostentatious displays of wealth. Logos, fine watches, precious metals, and fancy jewels all scream money and high class in the eyes of the majority.





J'adoreHermes said:


> from time to time I hear of or witness flashy, ostentatious tourists in Paris become victims of theft. A yellow gold Rolex that catches the light is easily spotted and can be tempting for any ill-intentioned person.



I agree it isn't wise to flaunt luxury items in certain environments. I'm also not going to categorize people or retailers who get robbed of their luxury goods as "victims who should have known better so let's blame the victim" just as we don't justify a woman getting assaulted because she wears risqué clothing.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

rose60610 said:


> I agree it isn't wise to flaunt luxury items in certain environments. I'm also not going to categorize people or retailers who get robbed of their luxury goods as "victims who should have known better so let's blame the victim" just as we don't justify a woman getting assaulted because she wears risqué clothing.


I completely agree with you. In retrospect, I see how it comes across as such. I intended to highlight a personal observation that could be possibly correlated, but I do not believe such has a causal relationship. Victims should never be blamed. Additionally, I think gender-based and motivated crimes differ from commercial theft in motive and principle, so such a comparison needs to be carefully used. I think the whole subject is sensitive and greatly changes from person to person, culture, and geography. It's clear that my children, all studying humanities at Ivies, discussing with me such social issues have widened my views while also introducing to me many new academic and sociological jargon .


----------



## Notorious Pink

If it’s happening and it’s affecting our community, it should absolutely be discussed.

I would note that a crime is still a crime, and one is no less a victim because of the perpetrator’s motive. We are all entitled to our opinion and perspective, but the law is the law (or “an ass”, as Dickens said. TBH, and I mean no disrepect, but I am wary of academic and sociological jargon, as much of it is rooted in theory [see, _Foucault_], and seems to have a lot of [hopefully?] unintended consequences when applied to the real world.)

I agree with @limom we are seeing a lot more of this here (I need to read that book!). On the local Nextdoor app is a lot of talk about car robberies, where the car is being stolen directly from peoples’ driveways, and this is happening with increasing frequency. Local luxury shops are suffering smash-and-grabs (and by the way, insurance is not a counter-argument; first of all, even if there is insurance, _everyone’s_ rates go up - and you know insurance companies won’t keep reinsuring crime victims who are robbed multiple times - and second, you now have a market being increasingly flooded with stolen items) and people are being robbed in parking lots as well.

So I think it’s important to have this information here in one place, as it is affecting many people.

Remember that the only correct counter to speech (words) you don’t agree with is more speech; if someone says something you don’t like, provide a counterargument.  This may sound easy for me to say, but one of my kids had to deal with a personally offensive issue just yesterday where this was the answer. However, I don’t know how much actual “discussion” on this topic will genuinely be helpful to our community, so perhaps we should try to keep this thread as fact-based as possible.


----------



## rose60610

Crime is crime. Whether assault, retail theft, muggings, carjackings, etc. I'm not aware of any crime as having "principles".  Nobody steals an armload of Moncler coats or punches an old person's face to steal their purse/wallet so he/she can feed their kids that day.  Why not just steal the food? I hope we're not entering a phase where when somebody gets convicted of a crime the consequences will be judged on a pity point system based on feelings, usurping current laws on the books. Is there "inequality" in the world? Of course. Is everyone going to be given a free pass for crimes if they can point out the inequality in their lives?  How about people who suffer "inequality" but would never think of stealing or hurting anyone? Are they stupid for not doing so? Because they value dignity and self respect more?

Two weeks ago in a sleepy Chicago suburb a nurse returned home at 11 PM after her shift. She saw two men sitting in an SUV across the street. As she was getting out of her car, one approached, with a gun, stole her bag and took off with her car. The SUV (also stolen) followed. Police found her car four days later in Chicago with bullet holes in it.  The thieves might have been casing people's routines to see when they come home from work/wherever late at night. They haven't been caught. The nurse did not deserve getting carjacked from anybody who has inequality in their lives.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I understand this is a nuanced discussion, but this is also the internet, a place not known for hosting nuanced discussions. We all have to be very careful what we say, how we word our ideas and also tone and nonverbal cues are absent,  making a nuanced discussion even more difficult to have. 

I am also extremely wary of academic theories after seeing them applied in real life with unpredictable and sometimes very harmful results. 

We need a crying emoji…seeing all of these articles is sad and scary. These are real people being hurt, sometimes killed, being beaten, being robbed of their personal property. The stores being robbed, this must be incredibly stressful for the people who work there and for the people who were shopping during the robberies.


----------



## rose60610

Chicago CBS News just now: Three dozen shootings over the weekend in Chicago. Also, last night, many dozens of juveniles and young adults mobbed the downtown at Millennium Park area where many tourists and residents go, jumping on cars, harassing people, vandalizing. A police officer on CBS TV News said that if she were a tourist caught up in that she'd never return to this city.


----------



## limom

tinybutterfly said:


> I understand this is a nuanced discussion, but this is also the internet, a place not known for hosting nuanced discussions. We all have to be very careful what we say, how we word our ideas and also tone and nonverbal cues are absent,  making a nuanced discussion even more difficult to have.
> 
> I am also extremely wary of academic theories after seeing them applied in real life with unpredictable and sometimes very harmful results.
> 
> We need a crying emoji…seeing all of these articles is sad and scary. These are real people being hurt, sometimes killed, being beaten, being robbed of their personal property. The stores being robbed, this must be incredibly stressful for the people who work there and for the people who were shopping during the robberies.




Academics do live and shop like all of us.
So, why not be opened to their take on social issues? 

I agree with you regarding the workers, especially security it must be super stressful. 
In the meantime, a break from the faits divers section might be needed for mental health purposes.
JMO.


----------



## tinybutterfly

limom said:


> Academics do live and shop like all of us.
> So, why not be opened to their take on social issues?
> 
> I agree with you regarding the workers, especially security it must be super stressful.
> In the meantime, a break from the faits divers section might be needed for mental health purposes.
> JMO.



My mental health is fine, but thank you for your concern. I am just more of a realist, rather than an idealist, plus to me all of these people are not just crime statistics. They are real people whose lives have been impacted negatively by the current state of chaos. 

The reason I am so distrustful of academics is because academia is notorious for no longer allowing diversity of thought. Any disagreement, any hint of questioning the reigning authority is shut down asap. Group think is a thing and anyone trying to buck the narrative is weeded out. You cannot have free thinkers if there is no freedom of thought or freedom of speech. Having been a kid in the 60s and 70s, I am stunned by the narrow mindedness of most of today’s academics. You cannot question the narrative now. 

When I was growing up, questioning authority, bucking the establishment was a good thing. Now people are supposed to quietly accept whatever they are told by the authorities and the establishment. I find it ironic that once who the establishment was shifted, and this happened over many, many years, the freedom to question, think differently, discuss divergent views was thrown out the window!   

I imagine attending university now is a very, very different experience from what it was when I attended. 

If you yourself, or anyone here reading, are academics, I am sorry if I have stepped on toes by being distrustful, but I still firmly believe in questioning authority. After assessing the results of theory put into practice in recent years, I am not buying what the establishment is selling. 

I’ll continue to check on the various break-ins and robberies linked here. Like I said, I’d rather be informed and aware, than ignore reality. I may be cat sitting for nearly a week in the city where my son and his girlfriend live. So far there haven’t been smash and grabs in their area. 

I’ll just read for awhile. I am sure that will be a nice break for everyone.


----------



## rose60610

tinybutterfly said:


> My mental health is fine, but thank you for your concern. I am just more of a realist, rather than an idealist, plus to me all of these people are not just crime statistics. They are real people whose lives have been impacted negatively by the current state of chaos.
> 
> The reason I am so distrustful of academics is because academia is notorious for no longer allowing diversity of thought. Any disagreement, any hint of questioning the reigning authority is shut down asap. Group think is a thing and anyone trying to buck the narrative is weeded out. You cannot have free thinkers if there is no freedom of thought or freedom of speech. Having been a kid in the 60s and 70s, I am stunned by the narrow mindedness of most of today’s academics. You cannot question the narrative now.
> 
> When I was growing up, questioning authority, bucking the establishment was a good thing. Now people are supposed to quietly accept whatever they are told by the authorities and the establishment. I find it ironic that once who the establishment was shifted, and this happened over many, many years, the freedom to question, think differently, discuss divergent views was thrown out the window!
> 
> I imagine attending university now is a very, very different experience from what it was when I attended.
> 
> If you yourself, or anyone here reading, are academics, I am sorry if I have stepped on toes by being distrustful, but I still firmly believe in questioning authority. After assessing the results of theory put into practice in recent years, I am not buying what the establishment is selling.
> 
> I’ll continue to check on the various break-ins and robberies linked here. Like I said, I’d rather be informed and aware, than ignore reality. I may be cat sitting for nearly a week in the city where my son and his girlfriend live. So far there haven’t been smash and grabs in their area.
> 
> I’ll just read for awhile. I am sure that will be a nice break for everyone.



Happy cat sitting, please come back!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> To explain further:
> Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.
> 
> I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores.
> 
> It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)
> 
> Hopes this helps! Thank you!



My apologies, I too have strayed a bit off topic.   Thank you to everyone who has contributed theft/robbery news to this thread! Be safe everyone!


----------



## COCOLUVR

For anyone who live in LA, DO NOT SHOP at Melrose and Fairfax. Just avoid the shops there. My husband got mugged in broad daylight infront of supreme. I heard it’a a real hot spot for stuff like that. Also do not wear expensive watches or carry expensive purses in Beverly Hills. These scums are following people home and robbing them. This is what defund police has gotten us. Big mistake being lenient on petty crimes. Jesus, it’s the wild Wild West out there. I have had a gun pulled on me recently when I was walking my dog in wla wearing sweats and looking terrible. I was not looking at his face when it happened. All I could focus on was the gun and the fact I had zero money and phone. The fact that I was worried I had nothing on me for this scum to steal scared me to death. Luckily a person yelled out to the scum and he ran off but as a woman with one dog and a bag of poo, it is absolutely frightening. And I am going to be completely honest, I don’t even remember what he looked like. I can’t even tell you what race he was. It was all black/blank, like those blacked out lines from those federal documents, that is what the person looks like in my head. I can see the background and the gun but the actual person, no. Also for reference I am a person of color and the person who pulled a gun on me I actually don’t remember at all. He could have been a purple zebra, I still could not pick him out from all the photos the police had me look through. As I was looking through the endless mugshots of “criminals” I hate saying this but I couldn’t tell anyone apart. I don’t know how other crime victims do it on TV because I had absolutely no clue. Mind is a scary thing under trauma.


----------



## Ghettoe

J'adoreHermes said:


> When I clicked on this thread, I expected to see an aggregator for news on theft. However, I do believe there is a slight political and idealogical undertone in some of the responses coming from all sides. I think all can agree that there has been an increase in theft over recent years, but also an evolution in how theft is conducted in terms of violence. At the same time, I think it is also important to cite how inequality has also increased. There are many mechanisms that have led to this growing issue, so pinpointing one in particular only paints part of the picture. The issue is much more complex and nuanced than simply "law and order." As such, we all play a part in how to prevent and mitigate theft in our communities.
> Another interesting observation is how the stores that are targeted are largely flashy and ostentatious displays of wealth. Logos, fine watches, precious metals, and fancy jewels all scream money and high class in the eyes of the majority. In parallel, I have personally observed in my community and circle for a while a gravitation towards silent luxury. I thankfully do not know of anyone who has been a victim of robberies in part due to this, I think. I do not own any logo-bearing items because I do not feel the need to display my wallet or play a character to appear rich to others. This is similar to how from time to time I hear of or witness flashy, ostentatious tourists in Paris become victims of theft. A yellow gold Rolex that catches the light is easily spotted and can be tempting for any ill-intentioned person. Conversely, a classic Patek kept under the sleeve of a Loro Piana jumper is incognito. As always, one must adapt to their environment, but that is complicated when material symbols of wealth and class are valued and judged in our societies, but also are one's Achilles' heel in face of theft and others' ill-intentions.



I skimmed this thread and noticed this as well, yet funny enough, I've seen some posts here mention for a "fact" that let's say robberies are up, but no one has provided any data. If we're saying theft is up now, compared to what? Prepandemic? I checked my local police data and we are not even at pre-pandemic levels of robberies. If anything, the pandemic (2020) has skewed numbers down because of lock downs with the exceptions of certain crimes like domestic violence. FBI hasn't posted 2021 statistics but since the world has opened, up, pretty much expecting certain crimes to start to trend towards pre-pandemic levels. 

With that said, I remain vigilante regardless of stats.


----------



## lill_canele

Ghettoe said:


> I skimmed this thread and noticed this as well, yet funny enough, I've seen some posts here mention for a "fact" that let's say robberies are up, but no one has provided any data. If we're saying theft is up now, compared to what? Prepandemic? I checked my local police data and we are not even at pre-pandemic levels of robberies. If anything, the pandemic (2020) has skewed numbers down because of lock downs with the exceptions of certain crimes like domestic violence. FBI hasn't posted 2021 statistics but since the world has opened, up, pretty much expecting certain crimes to start to trend towards pre-pandemic levels.
> 
> With that said, I remain vigilante regardless of stats.



Thank you for your insight. Despite this being my thread, I try to refrain from "policeing" it.
I leave it up to the moderators.


----------



## Ghettoe

limom said:


> The annoying part about NYC is the smell of weed everywhere.
> I get it, it is legal but isnt smoking prohibited close to buildings?
> As far as the subway, no way. I walk.
> I was there in the 1980’s, now that was nuts. Squeegees men everywhere. Crack…..
> And worst.
> It will get better. There is a systematic change. This is still one of the best cities in the World.
> And yes, I New York.



Honestly, I welcome the smell of weed. I maybe in the minority, but it dilutes the smell of dog pee, trash and feces. I'd 100% rather be smelling the weed. With that said, maybe I'm a chilled out person, the idea of walking around in fear of getting shot is not my experience. I literally have taken the subway at 2AM, yes I've seen some crazy stuff happening, but if anyone is acting like this is the last few years, then I want to know what kind of New York they've experienced.

Honestly, I find the City safe but that's also solely my experience. If anything I live in Midtown in a fairly boring neighborhood that skews very old. If the grannies here with their walkers can walk around this freely, so can I.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Thank you for your insight. Despite this being my thread, I try to refrain from "policeing" it.
> I leave it up to the moderators.


 
If it helps, maybe @Vlad  can post my description quote (below) at the top as a friendly reminder.



lill_canele said:


> As written in my OP:_"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> To explain further:
> Either first-hand or second-hand accounts of luxury store robberies/break-ins. News sources as links are definitely welcome.
> 
> I meant this thread to be an informative and factual page (as possible) to update everyone on current thefts of luxury retail stores or malls with luxury stores.
> 
> It is just a heads up for people to be aware of stores that they regularly go to or plan to go to. That way, we can be more prepared and not as conspicuous when we shop. (ie. Instead of going alone, I’ll go with my husband, or ask for plain white bags for my purchases, or try not to wear flashy clothes or accessories)
> 
> Hopes this helps! Thank you!


----------



## Ghettoe

lill_canele said:


> Thank you for your insight. Despite this being my thread, I try to refrain from "policeing" it.
> I leave it up to the moderators.



I don't think there should be any "policeing". For one, I do think regardless of whatever political affiliations people have, if you've been mugged, statistics don't matter. If there were only 10 crimes robberies in your city, and you were the 9th person robbed, that would be devastating regardless.

I also note, that retail theft even pre-pandemic is a very real thing. My place of work happens to somewhat involve meeting with the management of companies, and they are always going on about retail theft. Because this is a luxury website, people are going to focus on luxury but honestly, robbers don't necessarily know if you're wearing Dior. It's the same way as never has dressing up in baggy sweats stopped cat calling.


----------



## lalame

Unfortunately I think it's all a part of a wider crime wave going on in general, not even limited to wealthy people or flashy people. I just don't think there is much you can do most of the time.... I see stories in the Bay Area about robberies, carjackings, etc all the time but it's usually only the flashy smash and grabs that get headlines. The people wearing sweats are getting mugged just as much as the people wearing a Rolex. I don't share those things here because this is specifically about luxury theft but just saying it to make the point that not wearing those items will only get you so far. :/


----------



## limom

@Ghettoe
As far as weed smelling, not a fan of the smell. Weed or crap? How about nothing!
Catcalling never stops.


----------



## Ghettoe

limom said:


> @Ghettoe
> As far as weed smelling, not a fan of the smell. Weed or crap? How about nothing!
> Catcalling never stops.


If the city can fix the trash problem and dog owners can curb their dogs and pick up after themselves, well, you have a better chance on betting that I'll evolve into a unicorn.


----------



## limom

Ghettoe said:


> If the city can fix the trash problem and dog owners can curb their dogs and pick up after themselves, well, you have a better chance on betting that I'll evolve into a unicorn.


The trash is good most of the time depending on the schedule/neighborhood
 As far as dog poop. How about providing bags and giving fines?
Even penn station is cleaner lately.


----------



## haute okole

COCOLUVR said:


> For anyone who live in LA, DO NOT SHOP at Melrose and Fairfax. Just avoid the shops there. My husband got mugged in broad daylight infront of supreme. I heard it’a a real hot spot for stuff like that. Also do not wear expensive watches or carry expensive purses in Beverly Hills. These scums are following people home and robbing them. This is what defund police has gotten us. Big mistake being lenient on petty crimes. Jesus, it’s the wild Wild West out there. I have had a gun pulled on me recently when I was walking my dog in wla wearing sweats and looking terrible. I was not looking at his face when it happened. All I could focus on was the gun and the fact I had zero money and phone. The fact that I was worried I had nothing on me for this scum to steal scared me to death. Luckily a person yelled out to the scum and he ran off but as a woman with one dog and a bag of poo, it is absolutely frightening. And I am going to be completely honest, I don’t even remember what he looked like. I can’t even tell you what race he was. It was all black/blank, like those blacked out lines from those federal documents, that is what the person looks like in my head. I can see the background and the gun but the actual person, no. Also for reference I am a person of color and the person who pulled a gun on me I actually don’t remember at all. He could have been a purple zebra, I still could not pick him out from all the photos the police had me look through. As I was looking through the endless mugshots of “criminals” I hate saying this but I couldn’t tell anyone apart. I don’t know how other crime victims do it on TV because I had absolutely no clue. Mind is a scary thing under trauma.


Wow!  I am very, very familiar with this area because the restaurant we invested in is right across the street from Supreme, Taco Vega.  I wear Hermes RTW and bags in my everyday life and visit the restaurant regularly.  I make sure I visit the restaurant during the day and my clothes, bag and jewelry matronly looking and not Hermes. You must be traumatized!  I don’t know what I would do.  Ugh, I always wear my wedding ring, but from now on, I am just going to wear my Le Sport Sac and Lululemon to the restaurant.


----------



## snibor

Ghettoe said:


> I skimmed this thread and noticed this as well, yet funny enough, I've seen some posts here mention for a "fact" that let's say robberies are up, but no one has provided any data. If we're saying theft is up now, compared to what? Prepandemic? I checked my local police data and we are not even at pre-pandemic levels of robberies. If anything, the pandemic (2020) has skewed numbers down because of lock downs with the exceptions of certain crimes like domestic violence. FBI hasn't posted 2021 statistics but since the world has opened, up, pretty much expecting certain crimes to start to trend towards pre-pandemic levels.
> 
> With that said, I remain vigilante regardless of stats.


Not sure where you are located but I’m in the nyc area. Here’s just one example of data. Crime here has skyrocketed.  https://www1.nyc.gov/site/nypd/news/p00039/nypd-citywide-crime-statistics-february-2022
But I’d prefer this thread stick to news and stories of what OP intended.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ghettoe said:


> I skimmed this thread and noticed this as well, yet funny enough, I've seen some posts here mention for a "fact" that let's say robberies are up, but no one has provided any data. If we're saying theft is up now, compared to what? Prepandemic? I checked my local police data and we are not even at pre-pandemic levels of robberies. If anything, the pandemic (2020) has skewed numbers down because of lock downs with the exceptions of certain crimes like domestic violence. FBI hasn't posted 2021 statistics but since the world has opened, up, pretty much expecting certain crimes to start to trend towards pre-pandemic levels.
> 
> With that said, I remain vigilante regardless of stats.



By every measure, crime in NYC is soaring. The decline over the past 8 years or so has been palpable. I was here in the “bad old days” of the 70s and 80s and I witnessed the transformation of the city after Giuliani was elected. It has absolutely been sliding back to that (there’s a whole film genre with that setting, if anyone is interested); this is from my personal experience, from friends and family, and from what I see across the local news:









						New York City crime wave continues into 2022 as city rolls out safety plan | CNN
					

Major crimes in New York City spiked nearly 60% in February compared to the same month in 2021 -- a large majority occurring in a small swath of the metropolis -- as Mayor Eric Adams rolled out his plan to combat gun violence and crime in the city.




					www.cnn.com
				





			NYC crime statistics show nearly 60% increase compared to this time last year
		









						New York City crime surged 38.5% overall in the first month of 2022
					

New York City saw a 38.5% surge in overall crime last month, according to data released by the NYPD on Thursday, the same day that President ***** visited the city to discuss strategies for reining in crime.




					www.foxnews.com
				




It was definitely sliding by early 2020, it just has been exponential since then…which is why so many have moved away lately.

(I realize this may be OT, mods feel free to delete - along with the comment I’m responding to.)


----------



## Swanky

I am private so I won't say much, but my home was robbed recently and my insurance company said unequivocally "break ins and theft are UP!!"
They got us good, took everything except the ring on my finger and the watch on my DH's wrist.  Aside from the high value in goods they took, and the damage to my home, they broke my family's and my general sense of safety and contentment.  Completely offensive and devastating.  When I spoke to my jeweler he said it's way up there too (he's in LA) and said his local clients don't wear jewelry out and dine out and are out shopping less now.  I am very frustrated that we have to edit our lives and what we choose to wear, drive, etc. . . because of lazy individuals that would rather take than earn.

As far as policing the thread, we can.  The OP has requested it be a beneficial thread so people can find news and info and we are happy to try and help honor that preference.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Swanky

I stickied this to the top 



Swanky said:


> Hey guys!
> This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line)!
> Please stay completely on topic:
> _"Please share what you know any recent store robberies or person robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_
> 
> Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
> We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Ghettoe

Edit: Removed to honor this thread.


----------



## etoile de mer

Swanky said:


> I am private so I won't say much, but my home was robbed recently and my insurance company said unequivocally "break ins and theft are UP!!"
> They got us good, took everything except the ring on my finger and the watch on my DH's wrist.  Aside from the high value in goods they took, and the damage to my home, they broke my family's and my general sense on safety and contentment.  Completely offensive and devastating.  When I spoke to my jeweler he said it's way up there too (he's in LA) and said his local clients don't wear jewelry out and dine out and are out shopping less now.  I am very frustrated that we have to edit our lives and what we choose to wear, drive, etc. . . because of lazy individuals that would rather take than earn.
> 
> As far as policing the thread, we can.  The OP has requested it be a beneficial thread so people can find news and info and we are happy to try and help honor that preference.



So very sorry to hear this.  So traumatizing, hoping you and your family are all okay!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I am private so I won't say much, but my home was robbed recently and my insurance company said unequivocally "break ins and theft are UP!!"
> They got us good, took everything except the ring on my finger and the watch on my DH's wrist.  Aside from the high value in goods they took, and the damage to my home, they broke my family's and my general sense of safety and contentment.  Completely offensive and devastating.  When I spoke to my jeweler he said it's way up there too (he's in LA) and said his local clients don't wear jewelry out and dine out and are out shopping less now.  I am very frustrated that we have to edit our lives and what we choose to wear, drive, etc. . . because of lazy individuals that would rather take than earn.
> 
> As far as policing the thread, we can.  The OP has requested it be a beneficial thread so people can find news and info and we are happy to try and help honor that preference.


Do you have any tips that you are willing to share?
Any thing you have learned thru this horrific ordeal?


----------



## rose60610

NBC local news yesterday, 4/25/22

"Police in suburban Oak Brook are looking for up to five offenders who robbed a family Sunday afternoon in a parking lot at Oakbrook Center, according to authorities.

At approximately 3 p.m., a "blacked out" Infinity vehicle pulled up to a family of three in the parking lot of Nieman Marcus and presented a firearm through an open window before demanding the victims' property, police said.

The victims handed over their property, and the offenders fled the scene at a high rate of speed, police said. Investigators determined the suspects' vehicle was previously stolen.

No injuries were reported in the incident.

Anyone who may have seen something suspicious or has information about what occurred is urged to contact the Oak Brook Police Department"

(Oak Brook Mall is an upscale shopping center, 18 miles from Chicago. It's Louis Vuitton store has had several smash/grabs in the past three years. In the past year its nord-strom had two rounds of thieves in one day):

December 2021: "Police are investigating two more grab-and-run burglaries at Oakbrook Mall.

Oak Brook police said the nord-strom was targeted by thieves twice on Dec. 6. The first burglary occurred at 12:45 p.m. and the second around 7:05 p.m.  Surveillance video released by police shows the thieves taking their time stealing items, then running out of the store.

Last month, a group of 14 ransacked the Louis Vuitton store in Oak Brook. Police said they made off with $120,000 in merchandise.

"Once they entered the store, they pulled out the garbage bags from their coats and started filling them with merchandise," Oak Brook Police Chief James Kruger said.

Fourteen suspects drove away from the scene in three separate vehicles.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Swanky said:


> I am private so I won't say much, but my home was robbed recently and my insurance company said unequivocally "break ins and theft are UP!!"
> They got us good, took everything except the ring on my finger and the watch on my DH's wrist.  Aside from the high value in goods they took, and the damage to my home, they broke my family's and my general sense of safety and contentment.


Horrible! I am so sorry.


----------



## COCOLUVR

haute okole said:


> Wow!  I am very, very familiar with this area because the restaurant we invested in is right across the street from Supreme, Taco Vega.  I wear Hermes RTW and bags in my everyday life and visit the restaurant regularly.  I make sure I visit the restaurant during the day and my clothes, bag and jewelry matronly looking and not Hermes. You must be traumatized!  I don’t know what I would do.  Ugh, I always wear my wedding ring, but from now on, I am just going to wear my Le Sport Sac and Lululemon to the restaurant.


The scary thing about the gun being pointed at me is not the rape thing (because I don’t know why I don’t worry about that) but the gunman asking me to take him home to rob my house. I won’t do it, I rather get shot than put my kids at risk so making that decision in my mind was also jarring. I decided to die there if I had to, it still scares me to this day. I honestly have PTSD and I hate it if someone walks fast close behind me. I live near UCLA and the crime is way up in our neighborhood. Home invasion and kidnapping (they take you from one place to another to commit the crime) is way up.  My husband works for a Bay Area company and they leave their cars unlocked and trunks opened because the cost of repair is so much (San Francisco mission district).


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Do you have any tips that you are willing to share?
> Any thing you have learned thru this horrific ordeal?



We're still dealing with it, I do have thoughts (lots) and think there would be a benefit to a thread with member's experiences and what we've learned, to share.  I'm only a few weeks out and it's still very raw, cannot wait until we're on the other side of it and I can put my thoughts down effectively.  In our case, it's not remotely over yet, I refuse to have gone through this and not try and prevent others from experiencing it, so yes, I am very open to sharing when my thoughts are clearer and we're on the other side of it.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Swanky said:


> We're still dealing with it, I do have thoughts (lots) and think there would be a benefit to a thread with member's experiences and what we've learned, to share.  I'm only a few weeks out and it's still very raw, cannot wait until we're on the other side of it and I can put my thoughts down effectively.  In our case, it's not remotely over yet, I refuse to have gone through this and not try and prevent others from experiencing it, so yes, I am very open to sharing when my thoughts are clearer and we're on the other side of it.


I feel you. It was super hard suiting up and looking terrible to take my little dude for a walk again alone. I honestly couldn’t even leave the house for the first three weeks. I wouldn’t even answer my ring cam. LOL But I got to a point I really hated how I felt. I hated that I was going to let this ******* win and scare me from life. My best advice to get over such a violating crime is to listen to yourself. Go through the whole process and don’t rush it. You will know when your ready to feel safe again. But if someone said this to me while I was going through it the first time, I would have said “you don’t know how I feel and how it is for me!” So I won’t get offended if you tell me to bug off. As a fellow crime victim, I sympathize with your pain.


----------



## rose60610

Swanky said:


> We're still dealing with it, I do have thoughts (lots) and think there would be a benefit to a thread with member's experiences and what we've learned, to share.  I'm only a few weeks out and it's still very raw, cannot wait until we're on the other side of it and I can put my thoughts down effectively.  In our case, it's not remotely over yet, I refuse to have gone through this and not try and prevent others from experiencing it, so yes, I am very open to sharing when my thoughts are clearer and we're on the other side of it.



I'm so sorry! In a nice Chicago neighborhood 17 years ago, single, and renting a beautiful house, I came home from work and found my front door pried from the multi-locked and dead bolted frame.  I was also cleaned out, jewels and family heirlooms gone along with the electronics and even clothes, shoes, bags etc. It's a horrific feeling that makes you want to vomit. I get it. Considering all what was stolen I thought, did they have an effin' U-Haul and load up? They must have! Police say they take your pillow cases and use them as bags to carry some of the goods. Whatever. I can relate to what you're going through. I thought of all the extra jobs to make money for the things I bought, working my a$$ off for everything I owned, then some LOSERS come and steal it. It's a gut punch and then some. I'm genuinely sorry for what happened to you.


----------



## haute okole

COCOLUVR said:


> The scary thing about the gun being pointed at me is not the rape thing (because I don’t know why I don’t worry about that) but the gunman asking me to take him home to rob my house. I won’t do it, I rather get shot than put my kids at risk so making that decision in my mind was also jarring. I decided to die there if I had to, it still scares me to this day. I honestly have PTSD and I hate it if someone walks fast close behind me. I live near UCLA and the crime is way up in our neighborhood. Home invasion and kidnapping (they take you from one place to another to commit the crime) is way up.  My husband works for a Bay Area company and they leave their cars unlocked and trunks opened because the cost of repair is so much (San Francisco mission district).


OMG!  I am so so sorry.  This is so horrible.  I used to work at the District Attorneys Office and I have 2 daughters and you absolutely did the right thing.  I always tell my girls, NEVER let anyone take you, drop to the ground, make them drag you, never let them take you.  I am so so sorry.  Your instinct was 100 percent correct. Thank God you are physically unharmed.  Your PTSD is completely understandable.  Wow, so so sorry.


----------



## COCOLUVR

haute okole said:


> OMG!  I am so so sorry.  This is so horrible.  I used to work at the District Attorneys Office and I have 2 daughters and you absolutely did the right thing.  I always tell my girls, NEVER let anyone take you, drop to the ground, make them drag you, never let them take you.  I am so so sorry.  Your instinct was 100 percent correct. Thank God you are physically unharmed.  Your PTSD is completely understandable.  Wow, so so sorry.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I also have two daughters at home too so it was a no brainer for me. I would love to thank the person who yelled at the gun man, without that one person helping, it could have been a totally different outcome. This has also taught me to  always help out when I can, it could save a life.


----------



## etoile de mer

COCOLUVR said:


> The scary thing about the gun being pointed at me is not the rape thing (because I don’t know why I don’t worry about that) but the gunman asking me to take him home to rob my house. I won’t do it, I rather get shot than put my kids at risk so making that decision in my mind was also jarring. I decided to die there if I had to, it still scares me to this day. I honestly have PTSD and I hate it if someone walks fast close behind me. I live near UCLA and the crime is way up in our neighborhood. Home invasion and kidnapping (they take you from one place to another to commit the crime) is way up.  My husband works for a Bay Area company and they leave their cars unlocked and trunks opened because the cost of repair is so much (San Francisco mission district).



Terrible, so sorry you've gone through this! Take care!


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> We're still dealing with it, I do have thoughts (lots) and think there would be a benefit to a thread with member's experiences and what we've learned, to share.  I'm only a few weeks out and it's still very raw, cannot wait until we're on the other side of it and I can put my thoughts down effectively.  In our case, it's not remotely over yet, I refuse to have gone through this and not try and prevent others from experiencing it, so yes, I am very open to sharing when my thoughts are clearer and we're on the other side of it.


Thank you for your candor and your willingness to share your wisdom


COCOLUVR said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I also have two daughters at home too so it was a no brainer for me. I would love to thank the person who yelled at the gun man, without that one person helping, it could have been a totally different outcome. This has also taught me to  always help out when I can, it could save a life.


It is amazing how one person can make such a gigantic difference.
And you sharing this tidbit could possibly save the next potential victim.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Here is the news story that came out yesterday. Same place where my husband got robbed.


			https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=LAPD%20arrests%20suspect%20in%20attempted%20armed%20robbery%20in%20Hollywood&url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.yahoo.com%2Flapd-arrests-suspect-attempted-armed-073442473.html%3Fsoc_src%3Dcommunity%26soc_trk%3Dtw&via=Yahoo


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Penelopepursula

COCOLUVR said:


> Here is the news story that came out yesterday. Same place where my husband got robbed.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=LAPD%20arrests%20suspect%20in%20attempted%20armed%20robbery%20in%20Hollywood&url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.yahoo.com%2Flapd-arrests-suspect-attempted-armed-073442473.html%3Fsoc_src%3Dcommunity%26soc_trk%3Dtw&via=Yahoo


I'm glad these men were caught!


----------



## bisousx

BEVERLY BOULEVARD
*‘Give Me Your Rolex Right Now': Man Recalls Terrifying Encounter With Armed Thief at Beverly Center Parking Lot*


Eric Jackson was putting his shopping bags into a friend's car Thursday outside the Beverly Center when he was pistol-whipped by a man who demanded his $30,000 Rolex.

"He told me to take my Rolex off," he said the man demanded. "It took me a minute because I don’t have long fingernails to relax the grasp on it. And he was like he was going to shoot me if I didn’t hurry up. And I told him it was going to take me a minute because I don’t have a nail so then he waited for a good 30 seconds while I tried to get it off and then I gave it to him and he ran up the stairs in the mall."

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...center-after-report-of-armed-robbery/2881387/


----------



## snibor

UPS driver. https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...ing-187000-in-louis-vuitton-packages/2819235/


----------



## lulu212121

bisousx said:


> BEVERLY BOULEVARD
> *‘Give Me Your Rolex Right Now': Man Recalls Terrifying Encounter With Armed Thief at Beverly Center Parking Lot*
> 
> 
> Eric Jackson was putting his shopping bags into a friend's car Thursday outside the Beverly Center when he was pistol-whipped by a man who demanded his $30,000 Rolex.
> 
> "He told me to take my Rolex off," he said the man demanded. "It took me a minute because I don’t have long fingernails to relax the grasp on it. And he was like he was going to shoot me if I didn’t hurry up. And I told him it was going to take me a minute because I don’t have a nail so then he waited for a good 30 seconds while I tried to get it off and then I gave it to him and he ran up the stairs in the mall."
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...center-after-report-of-armed-robbery/2881387/


Terrible! The victim is from Dallas and had just arrived in LA! I'm glad the police were able to catch the robber and he got his rolex returned.


----------



## Naminé

Los Angeles is quickly becoming a hellhole now. I don't think I want to come back there anymore.  I have family friends living down there, too. Hopefully they will be smart and keep their valuables at home.

My cousin is getting married down there too in a few months. Dunno if I want to risk going there looking all dressed up when these lowlife s***heads are going to potentially rob us.


bisousx said:


> BEVERLY BOULEVARD
> *‘Give Me Your Rolex Right Now': Man Recalls Terrifying Encounter With Armed Thief at Beverly Center Parking Lot*
> 
> 
> Eric Jackson was putting his shopping bags into a friend's car Thursday outside the Beverly Center when he was pistol-whipped by a man who demanded his $30,000 Rolex.
> 
> "He told me to take my Rolex off," he said the man demanded. "It took me a minute because I don’t have long fingernails to relax the grasp on it. And he was like he was going to shoot me if I didn’t hurry up. And I told him it was going to take me a minute because I don’t have a nail so then he waited for a good 30 seconds while I tried to get it off and then I gave it to him and he ran up the stairs in the mall."
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...center-after-report-of-armed-robbery/2881387/


----------



## bonnbomm

thewave1969 said:


> 400k in Louis Vuitton theft in Ohio https://www.foxnews.com/us/army-of-...ouis-vuitton-steal-every-piece-of-merchandise


I heard about this!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## caruava

Swanky said:


> I am private so I won't say much, but my home was robbed recently and my insurance company said unequivocally "break ins and theft are UP!!"
> They got us good, took everything except the ring on my finger and the watch on my DH's wrist.  Aside from the high value in goods they took, and the damage to my home, they broke my family's and my general sense of safety and contentment.  Completely offensive and devastating.  When I spoke to my jeweler he said it's way up there too (he's in LA) and said his local clients don't wear jewelry out and dine out and are out shopping less now.  I am very frustrated that we have to edit our lives and what we choose to wear, drive, etc. . . because of lazy individuals that would rather take than earn.
> 
> As far as policing the thread, we can.  The OP has requested it be a beneficial thread so people can find news and info and we are happy to try and help honor that preference.



I'm so sorry to hear. I imagine you're still in shock that this happened. I understand how your sense of safety and contentment is broken. I hope you can find ways to make you, your family and home feel safer again.


----------



## Mrs.Z

*Chanel jewelry boutique in Paris held up by armed men*









						Chanel jewelry boutique in Paris held up by armed men
					

A group of armed men have held up a Chanel jewelry boutique in Paris in broad daylight and escaped on motorcycles




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## lill_canele

https://abc7.com/west-hollywood-robbery-jewelry-theft-sunset-boulevard/11828292/


----------



## KellyObsessed

The Rolls Royce was likely stolen too.
These thugs are getting so brazenly out of control.     What kind of families were they raised in?    In what world is this to become acceptable and inevitable?
I have now stopped ordering online from Hermes and Louis Vuitton, etc.   Who wants to risk having these losers follow a delivery person, or worse, be the delivery person that later returns to rob your house?


----------



## sdkitty

a bit OT as this isn't luxury but I've been seeing reports on the neighbor website (Next Door) of people boldly gathering food in the grocery store and just walking out with it.  apparently they know the police won't show and if they were arrested it would be a misdemeanor.  again, costs all of us.

edit to say - maybe if you're stealing expensive steaks it's luxury too


----------



## 2cello

It's not everywhere. It has to do with the local approach that cities have.  For example, in SF, they will not prosecute a thief if the value of the stolen goods is under $900.


----------



## sdkitty

2cello said:


> It's not everywhere. It has to do with the local approach that cities have.  For example, in SF, they will not prosecute a thief if the value of the stolen goods is under $900.


I'm in CA and I think it's the same here


----------



## lulilu

KellyObsessed said:


> I have now stopped ordering online from Hermes and Louis Vuitton, etc.   Who wants to risk having these losers follow a delivery person, or worse, be the delivery person that later returns to rob your house?


Unless you 1) don't want to wear the items in public; or 2) have instances where thieves follow UPS, FedEx,
etc., having something shipped should not be a problem.  These stores require signatures at delivery.  You can ask that the package be delivered to your local e.g. FedEx so you can pick it up.  And they are packed in plain brown boxes that do not identify the sender. For example, Hermes return address for me is [M. Smith, xx Wall St., NYC].  It doe snot say Hermes on it.  So I am not sure of the issue.  Do you have instances of FedEx or DHL etc delivery people coming back to burgle houses in your city.  I think delivery is the safest way to get stuff now.


----------



## 880

COCOLUVR said:


> For anyone who live in LA, DO NOT SHOP at Melrose and Fairfax. Just avoid the shops there. My husband got mugged in broad daylight infront of supreme. I heard it’a a real hot spot for stuff like that. Also do not wear expensive watches or carry expensive purses in Beverly Hills. These scums are following people home and robbing them. This is what defund police has gotten us. Big mistake being lenient on petty crimes. Jesus, it’s the wild Wild West out there. I have had a gun pulled on me recently when I was walking my dog in wla wearing sweats and looking terrible. I was not looking at his face when it happened. All I could focus on was the gun and the fact I had zero money and phone. The fact that I was worried I had nothing on me for this scum to steal scared me to death. Luckily a person yelled out to the scum and he ran off but as a woman with one dog and a bag of poo, it is absolutely frightening. And I am going to be completely honest, I don’t even remember what he looked like. I can’t even tell you what race he was. It was all black/blank, like those blacked out lines from those federal documents, that is what the person looks like in my head. I can see the background and the gun but the actual person, no. Also for reference I am a person of color and the person who kpulled a gun on me I actually don’t remember at all. He could have been a purple zebra, I still could not pick him out from all the photos the police had me look through. As I was looking through the endless mugshots of “criminals” I hate saying this but I couldn’t tell anyone apart. I don’t know how other crime victims do it on TV because I had absolutely no clue. Mind is a scary thing under trauma.


Omg . I am glad you and your dog are safe.  Like @Ghettoe, i have felt relatively safe in NYC. I’m generally careful (jewelry covered by sleeves but I do wear RTW and bags.

@Swanky , i am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## Gimmethebag

KellyObsessed said:


> The Rolls Royce was likely stolen too.
> These thugs are getting so brazenly out of control.     What kind of families were they raised in?    In what world is this to become acceptable and inevitable?
> I have now stopped ordering online from Hermes and Louis Vuitton, etc.   Who wants to risk having these losers follow a delivery person, or worse, be the delivery person that later returns to rob your house?



I had an iPhone 13 Pro stolen from inside my condo building’s mailroom within hours of it being delivered. I was on a work call when it happened.


----------



## Gimmethebag

rose60610 said:


> NBC local news yesterday, 4/25/22
> 
> "Police in suburban Oak Brook are looking for up to five offenders who robbed a family Sunday afternoon in a parking lot at Oakbrook Center, according to authorities.
> 
> At approximately 3 p.m., a "blacked out" Infinity vehicle pulled up to a family of three in the parking lot of Nieman Marcus and presented a firearm through an open window before demanding the victims' property, police said.
> 
> The victims handed over their property, and the offenders fled the scene at a high rate of speed, police said. Investigators determined the suspects' vehicle was previously stolen.
> 
> No injuries were reported in the incident.
> 
> Anyone who may have seen something suspicious or has information about what occurred is urged to contact the Oak Brook Police Department"
> 
> (Oak Brook Mall is an upscale shopping center, 18 miles from Chicago. It's Louis Vuitton store has had several smash/grabs in the past three years. In the past year its nord-strom had two rounds of thieves in one day):
> 
> December 2021: "Police are investigating two more grab-and-run burglaries at Oakbrook Mall.
> 
> Oak Brook police said the nord-strom was targeted by thieves twice on Dec. 6. The first burglary occurred at 12:45 p.m. and the second around 7:05 p.m.  Surveillance video released by police shows the thieves taking their time stealing items, then running out of the store.
> 
> Last month, a group of 14 ransacked the Louis Vuitton store in Oak Brook. Police said they made off with $120,000 in merchandise.
> 
> "Once they entered the store, they pulled out the garbage bags from their coats and started filling them with merchandise," Oak Brook Police Chief James Kruger said.
> 
> Fourteen suspects drove away from the scene in three separate vehicles.



Oak Brook isn’t even in Cook County, so they may actually prosecute. I live in the city and for the most part, now I am very conscious about what I am wearing. I hate that feeling.

I am even more so about my designer shoes now because 1. No obvious logos and 2. They aren’t going to steal my shoes.


----------



## lill_canele

A little new info on how that Chanel bag was stolen outside of Seasons 52 at South Coast Plaza a little while back.

Apparently, the people who stole it, put their car in valet at the front and pre-paid for the valet; so they kept their car keys.
So the moment they stole the bag, they just drove off.

Now, all valets at SCP won't (or shouldn't) allow anyone to prepay for their valet anymore.
(I'm not sure about allowing to keep car keys, because we're allowed to keep ours but we are semi-regulars and they know us.)

Source: The person who told me is in a leadership position and disclosed this to me personally. I wish to keep this person anonymous.


----------



## Christofle

Speaking of thefts. My yacht club just sent me an email letting me know two yachts were stolen last night… Scary times… Stay safe everyone!


----------



## 2cello

Is that for real? How do you steal a yacht?


----------



## Christofle

2cello said:


> Is that for real? How do you steal a yacht?


Pretty easily when they are conveniently stored there on large dollies… we never had any thefts in the past.

Prior to the season starting there’s no security on site. You could go with a stolen truck and drive off with it… or move it to the boat launch, put it into the water and leave with it. (Doesn’t mean they won’t get caught because I’m sure some of the boats must have some type of GPS tracking).

Sadly the thieves damaged their surroundings while making their escape too.


----------



## snibor

Christofle said:


> Speaking of thefts. My yacht club just sent me an email letting me know two yachts were stolen last night… Scary times… Stay safe everyone!


Russian oligarchs?


----------



## COCOLUVR

lulilu said:


> Unless you 1) don't want to wear the items in public; or 2) have instances where thieves follow UPS, FedEx,
> etc., having something shipped should not be a problem.  These stores require signatures at delivery.  You can ask that the package be delivered to your local e.g. FedEx so you can pick it up.  And they are packed in plain brown boxes that do not identify the sender. For example, Hermes return address for me is [M. Smith, xx Wall St., NYC].  It doe snot say Hermes on it.  So I am not sure of the issue.  Do you have instances of FedEx or DHL etc delivery people coming back to burgle houses in your city.  I think delivery is the safest way to get stuff now.


Seriously, now if you walk around with any shopping bags from luxury stores, you will get robbed. Safer to get a brown paper box from the ups, dhl, usps or FedEx guy. LOL


----------



## Allisonfaye

J'adoreHermes said:


> When I clicked on this thread, I expected to see an aggregator for news on theft. However, I do believe there is a slight political and idealogical undertone in some of the responses coming from all sides. I think all can agree that there has been an increase in theft over recent years, but also an evolution in how theft is conducted in terms of violence. At the same time, I think it is also important to cite how inequality has also increased. There are many mechanisms that have led to this growing issue, so pinpointing one in particular only paints part of the picture. The issue is much more complex and nuanced than simply "law and order." As such, we all play a part in how to prevent and mitigate theft in our communities.
> Another interesting observation is how the stores that are targeted are largely flashy and ostentatious displays of wealth. Logos, fine watches, precious metals, and fancy jewels all scream money and high class in the eyes of the majority. In parallel, I have personally observed in my community and circle for a while a gravitation towards silent luxury. I thankfully do not know of anyone who has been a victim of robberies in part due to this, I think. I do not own any logo-bearing items because I do not feel the need to display my wallet or play a character to appear rich to others. This is similar to how from time to time I hear of or witness flashy, ostentatious tourists in Paris become victims of theft. A yellow gold Rolex that catches the light is easily spotted and can be tempting for any ill-intentioned person. Conversely, a classic Patek kept under the sleeve of a Loro Piana jumper is incognito. As always, one must adapt to their environment, but that is complicated when material symbols of wealth and class are valued and judged in our societies, but also are one's Achilles' heel in face of theft and others' ill-intentions.




Hmmm...when I mentioned politics regarding this issue I was told that wasn't the point of the thread. Maybe now it's ok?


----------



## Allisonfaye

J'adoreHermes said:


> I completely agree with you. In retrospect, I see how it comes across as such. I intended to highlight a personal observation that could be possibly correlated, but I do not believe such has a causal relationship. Victims should never be blamed. Additionally, I think gender-based and motivated crimes differ from commercial theft in motive and principle, so such a comparison needs to be carefully used. I think the whole subject is sensitive and greatly changes from person to person, culture, and geography. It's clear that my children, all studying humanities at Ivies, discussing with me such social issues have widened my views while also introducing to me many new academic and sociological jargon .



Wow, I thought we were discussing thefts. Where did gender come into the topic? Or social issues?


----------



## lill_canele




----------



## Christofle

COCOLUVR said:


> Seriously, now if you walk around with any shopping bags from luxury stores, you will get robbed. Safer to get a brown paper box from the ups, dhl, usps or FedEx guy. LOL


I prefer garbage bags slung over the shoulder. That's what I did last time I bought a Chanel bag and had to take the metro.


----------



## lill_canele

Just a heads up. If you take off your shoes before entering a home, ask if you can leave them inside and not outside.

My friend left her shoes outside of her mom's apartment when she was visiting her yesterday in the OC and her Balenciaga's were stolen.


----------



## haute okole

lill_canele said:


> View attachment 5410887


That was awesome and brave of the coworkers.  The robbers actually got away with some jewelry.  The store is now by appointment only.


----------



## lulilu

lill_canele said:


> Just a heads up. If you take off your shoes before entering a home, ask if you can leave them inside and not outside.
> 
> My friend left her shoes outside of her mom's apartment when she was visiting her yesterday in the OC and her Balenciaga's were stolen.


It's not funny, but it reminds me of that Sex in the City episode where everyone took off their shoes when they entered a party and the heroine's Manolos were stolen.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## M1182

Not sure if this is where I should post, but NYC arrested 41 people in an organized ring. I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case in other cities as well.

The three-year joint investigation helmed by law enforcement saw 41 people arrested and charged, including the ring’s alleged kingpin Roni Rubinov, who would buy the products from smash-and-grab thieves. The criminals committing these lootings were reportedly individuals from low-income backgrounds who saw Rubinov as a gateway to a better life, yet the crime boss would pay pennies on the dollar for the products he would then fence.


“The mastermind of this is a man named Roni Rubinov, who created a network to systematically steal goods from numerous retailers in New York City. They purchased and then resold them for profit on an eBay storefront. At the top of his chain were 11 people that manage Rubinov’s day-to-day operations at his direction,” 
41 arrested after NYPD takedown of retail crime ring | amNewYork (amny.com)


----------



## Hyacinth

A few more links:

From Ecommercebytes:









						eBay Seller Accused of Running Million-Dollar Crime Ring
					

NY's Attorney General charged 41 people for selling stolen goods on eBay that generated over a million in proceeds.




					www.ecommercebytes.com
				




from the NY State AG's Office:









						Combating Crime: Attorney General James and Mayor Adams Take Down Massive Retail Theft and Crime Operation
					

Click to read more.




					ag.ny.gov
				





The name of the Ebay site was "Treasure-Deals-USA" - looks like Ebay actually threw some crooks off the site for once. I'm still looking for the date they were actually NARU'd. The most recent Feedbacks were "more than a year ago". Looks like mostly cosmetics and drugstore items. (COUGH) Personal lubricants also seem to have sold well:






						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				









						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## snibor

Thought this was interesting and related.  I no longer enjoy shopping at lv as you can’t just walk in and browse anymore. It seems the continued queuing is (or may) be due to thefts and the ability to control entry to stores.   I really find this sad.  https://nypost.com/2022/05/29/luxury-stores-still-limiting-crowds-post-covid-and-wont-admit-why/


----------



## Senselle

snibor said:


> Thought this was interesting and related.  I no longer enjoy shopping at lv as you can’t just walk in and browse anymore. It seems the continued queuing is (or may) be due to thefts and the ability to control entry to stores.   I really find this sad.  https://nypost.com/2022/05/29/luxury-stores-still-limiting-crowds-post-covid-and-wont-admit-why/


I understand the brands' concerns, but I am still saddened by the overall decline of customer service and positive experiences. I had a hunch during the pandemic that some things would never go back to "normal" and they didn't.


----------



## snibor

Video shows shoplifters brazenly clearing shelves of LA Sephora store
					

A trio of fearless thieves emptied the shelves inside a high-end makeup store in Los Angeles as stunned shoppers watched in amazement.




					nypost.com


----------



## Christofle

snibor said:


> Thought this was interesting and related.  I no longer enjoy shopping at lv as you can’t just walk in and browse anymore. It seems the continued queuing is (or may) be due to thefts and the ability to control entry to stores.   I really find this sad.  https://nypost.com/2022/05/29/luxury-stores-still-limiting-crowds-post-covid-and-wont-admit-why/


Because they are good samaritains who want to support other brands by shuffling their excess customers off to greener pastures.


----------



## Vintage Leather

snibor said:


> Thought this was interesting and related.  I no longer enjoy shopping at lv as you can’t just walk in and browse anymore. It seems the continued queuing is (or may) be due to thefts and the ability to control entry to stores.   I really find this sad.  https://nypost.com/2022/05/29/luxury-stores-still-limiting-crowds-post-covid-and-wont-admit-why/



The sad part is, I really like appointment shopping. But I want to be able to log into my phone, get a time, and know when to come. Standing around outside with a host of people for an ordinary experience isn’t luxurious. 

I had a really great experience with Cartier, and a really terrible experience with Hermes, and the difference was the online queue registration


----------



## thkred

Vintage Leather said:


> The sad part is, I really like appointment shopping. But I want to be able to log into my phone, get a time, and know when to come. Standing around outside with a host of people for an ordinary experience isn’t luxurious.
> 
> I had a really great experience with Cartier, and a really terrible experience with Hermes, and the difference was the online queue registration


What I don't like about "appt" shopping or the queue either is that sometimes I just want to browse and with the current process I better have an idea of what I want cuz they aren't wanting you to waste their time looking at what may be available in the store anymore.


----------



## lill_canele

Please post your insight on appointment shopping or queue in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-lines-queues-vs-appointments-vs-both.1053113/

Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Smash-and-grab suspects steal from jewelry counter at Walnut Creek Macy’s
					

WALNUT CREEK, Calif. (KRON) — Authorities are investigating a smash-and-grab incident at Macy’s Saturday morning, the Walnut Creek Police Department announced in a Facebook post. The in…




					www.kron4.com


----------



## haute okole

ttps://www.thembnews.com/2022/06/25/403847/smash-and-grab-robbery-alarms-manhattan-beach

Smash and Grab Robbery Alarms Manhattan Beach
Jun 25, 2022 08:44AM ● By Mb News Staff

Image via City of Manhattan Beach/Manhattan Beach Police Department

A smash-and-grab robbery at Pasha Fine Jewelry in Manhattan Beach on Friday night has alarmed residents and has prompted the city to increase patrols in commercial and residential areas.

The robbery occurred on June 24 just before 7:00 p.m., when it was still light outside and when the downtown was bustling with diners and shoppers.

According to a statement from the Manhattan Beach Police Department, multiple suspects entered the jewelry store, used hammers to break display cases, and fled the store with miscellaneous merchandise. The suspects entered awaiting vehicles and fled the scene southbound in an alley. At least three suspects were armed with what appeared to be handguns. No shots were fired.   

(Screenshot from a widely circulated video on social media showing smash-and-grab robbery suspects running from Pasha Fine Jewelry on Friday night. )

A widely circulated video on social media shows suspects grabbing at jewelry in a display window. Then 11 suspects, mostly dressed in dark colors and all with their heads and faces covered, head down Bayview Drive into three waiting cars. The cars - which appear to be a a black Volkswagen sedan, a gold-colored Infiniti sedan with a dent in the rear, and a gray or black Toyota Camry - then sped off with the suspects.

“This was not just a crime against a person or a business. This was a crime against our entire community,” said Mayor Steve Napolitano in a statement. “An armed robbery in broad daylight in our downtown could have resulted in serious injury and death. To those who did it, please know MBPD is devoting every resource to catch, prosecute, and jail you. We're going to add additional patrols in our downtown and throughout our commercial and residential areas. I want to assure the community that public safety is always your City Council’s number one priority and the MBPD has our full support."

The incident took place in the 200 block of Manhattan Beach Blvd. That block was shut down for part of the evening due to police activity.

MBPD detectives ask community members who witnessed this incident, who personally took video or photographs, or anyone who has any information pertinent to this incident, to contact Detective Mikelson at (310) 802-5121, or the MBPD Tip Line at (310) 802-5171 if you wish to remain anonymous.


----------



## Swanky

We require link to article please 

 My friend lives in Hermosa and sent me the video yesterday. She said there was 11 guys.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> We require link to article please
> 
> My friend lives in Hermosa and sent me the video yesterday. She said there was 11 guys.


I have lived in primarily in Hermosa for most of my adult life and we call these beach cities the "Bubble."  The sense of violation is community wide, not just Pasha.  Our neighborhood is devastated.


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> ttps://www.thembnews.com/2022/06/25/403847/smash-and-grab-robbery-alarms-manhattan-beach
> 
> Smash and Grab Robbery Alarms Manhattan Beach
> Jun 25, 2022 08:44AM ● By Mb News Staff
> 
> Image via City of Manhattan Beach/Manhattan Beach Police Department
> 
> A smash-and-grab robbery at Pasha Fine Jewelry in Manhattan Beach on Friday night has alarmed residents and has prompted the city to increase patrols in commercial and residential areas.
> 
> The robbery occurred on June 24 just before 7:00 p.m., when it was still light outside and when the downtown was bustling with diners and shoppers.
> 
> According to a statement from the Manhattan Beach Police Department, multiple suspects entered the jewelry store, used hammers to break display cases, and fled the store with miscellaneous merchandise. The suspects entered awaiting vehicles and fled the scene southbound in an alley. At least three suspects were armed with what appeared to be handguns. No shots were fired.
> 
> (Screenshot from a widely circulated video on social media showing smash-and-grab robbery suspects running from Pasha Fine Jewelry on Friday night. )
> 
> A widely circulated video on social media shows suspects grabbing at jewelry in a display window. Then 11 suspects, mostly dressed in dark colors and all with their heads and faces covered, head down Bayview Drive into three waiting cars. The cars - which appear to be a a black Volkswagen sedan, a gold-colored Infiniti sedan with a dent in the rear, and a gray or black Toyota Camry - then sped off with the suspects.
> 
> “This was not just a crime against a person or a business. This was a crime against our entire community,” said Mayor Steve Napolitano in a statement. “An armed robbery in broad daylight in our downtown could have resulted in serious injury and death. To those who did it, please know MBPD is devoting every resource to catch, prosecute, and jail you. We're going to add additional patrols in our downtown and throughout our commercial and residential areas. I want to assure the community that public safety is always your City Council’s number one priority and the MBPD has our full support."
> 
> The incident took place in the 200 block of Manhattan Beach Blvd. That block was shut down for part of the evening due to police activity.
> 
> MBPD detectives ask community members who witnessed this incident, who personally took video or photographs, or anyone who has any information pertinent to this incident, to contact Detective Mikelson at (310) 802-5121, or the MBPD Tip Line at (310) 802-5171 if you wish to remain anonymous.



Please post a link to credit the source.


----------



## 880

@haute okole , hope you guys are okay out there ! Hugs 


Swanky said:


> Please post a link to credit the source.


I think link is on top of post # 416, but I think this is it too








						Smash and Grab Robbery Alarms Manhattan Beach | Manhattan Beach CA - Manhattan Beach News - MB News
					

A smash-and-grab robbery at Pasha Fine Jewelry in Manhattan Beach on Friday night has alarmed residents and has prompted the city to increase patrols in commercial and residential areas.




					www.thembnews.com


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## onlyk

This is becoming part of American culture, sadly.


----------



## lill_canele

A little late apologies 









						Century City smash-and-grab: 14 suspects snatch high-end merchandise from Westfield mall
					

Bystander video captured a wild scene at the Westfield Century City mall Tuesday, as more than a dozen individuals grabbed high-end merchandise and scrambled away on foot and in cars.




					abc7.com


----------



## lalame

I really hate the message of "live your life in fear" but the spate of Rolex thefts has really gotten to me... so violent, frequent, and unpredictable. Just a few weeks ago I saw a news alert of an 80-something year old man getting pistol whipped and his Rolex stolen from him on a walk! I'm really thinking of selling my Rolex as I don't feel comfortable wearing her anymore.

Sadly this is exactly the type of crime where the average person seeing this just has no sympathy for the victims or blames them for being flashy. 









						Violent robbery at Rowland Heights market caught on video; 2 suspects at large
					

Deputies are searching for two men they say robbed a man for his Rolex watch at a grocery store in Rowland Heights and pistol-whipped him and the woman he was with.




					abc7.com


----------



## lalame

I wanted to share this interesting story of home break ins to steal luxury goods in LA with you all. Be careful when putting your homes on the market!



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## lill_canele

Just this morning I believe (still very fresh so not much information available atm):

https://www.cbsnews.com/losangeles/...glarized-suspects-drove-through-store-window/




https://www.theautimes.com/chanel-store-in-beverly-grove-burgled-suspects-drove-through-shop-window/


----------



## Mrs.Z

lalame said:


> I wanted to share this interesting story of home break ins to steal luxury goods in LA with you all. Be careful when putting your homes on the market!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



I’ve sold several properties recently and I would NEVER have an open house, why invite the public to walk through your home, some are likely just gawkers and not qualified buyers anyway!


----------



## lulilu

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		


Trial starts soon for various burglaries, including Dorit Kemsley -- the police ostensibly recovered many many items, bags, watches and jewelry belonging to them.


----------



## Swanky

That’s a fascinating article!! It says Dorit was robbed in 2018 though, so she’s been robbed again?


----------



## lulilu

Swanky said:


> That’s a fascinating article!! It says Dorit was robbed in 2018 though, so she’s been robbed again?


I think Dorit was burgled on two occasions, if memory serves me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lill_canele said:


> Just this morning I believe (still very fresh so not much information available atm):
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/losangeles/...glarized-suspects-drove-through-store-window/
> 
> View attachment 5571772
> 
> 
> https://www.theautimes.com/chanel-store-in-beverly-grove-burgled-suspects-drove-through-shop-window/
> 
> View attachment 5571774


Video


----------



## lalame

Mrs.Z said:


> I’ve sold several properties recently and I would NEVER have an open house, why invite the public to walk through your home, some are likely just gawkers and not qualified buyers anyway!



Hope this isn’t going too off topic but how do you feel about those 3D walkthroughs that are so popular now? I’m always surprised when I see them when the house is still lived in.. it’s like yep that’s where the watches are… that’s where the purses are… you can count up the orange boxes… etc.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lalame said:


> Hope this isn’t going too off topic but how do you feel about those 3D walkthroughs that are so popular now? I’m always surprised when I see them when the house is still lived in.. it’s like yep that’s where the watches are… that’s where the purses are… you can count up the orange boxes… etc.


Well, it’s sort of on topic, I put all of my valuables in secure places when showing/selling homes.  I severely edited my closet for the photos, got rid of orange boxes etc so it looked neat, there’s no need to advertise the brands in the home.  I’m ok with the 3D tour stuff but you can ask that they don’t go in closets etc.  You’re in control of your listing!


----------



## lill_canele

Mrs.Z said:


> Well, it’s sort of on topic, I put all of my valuables in secure places when showing/selling homes.  I severely edited my closet for the photos, got rid of orange boxes etc so it looked neat, there’s no need to advertise the brands in the home.  I’m ok with the 3D tour stuff but you can ask that they don’t go in closets etc.  You’re in control of your listing!


There is also this thread if you’re interested 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...urrent-robbing-people-shops-going-on.1052863/


----------



## lill_canele

https://ktla.com/news/local-news/4-detained-more-sought-in-fashion-island-purse-theft-police/


----------



## Gennas

I'm so glad some of them they were caught!!! I don't understand why the security guard was not able to help stop some of them. I forget his name, but I see he every time I go shopping at that NM in Fashion Island. He is so nice. He's always standing right by Chanel. I'm always nervous when I go to that store now, because these thugs have been casing this store for awhile now. They have targeted a friend of mine when she had walked out of this NM 4 months ago. They tried to steal her Chanel bag and NM bag. It's all over the news here in Corona del Mar and Newport Beach. Everyone is having the same issue of these guys following them when they walk out of NM.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## m_ichele

lill_canele said:


> https://ktla.com/news/local-news/4-detained-more-sought-in-fashion-island-purse-theft-police/
> 
> View attachment 5573230


 I’m sure they’re part of a bigger operation so hopefully they prosecute them and others in their organization! Nice to hear some thieves were caught for once.


----------



## opensesame

m_ichele said:


> I’m sure they’re part of a bigger operation so hopefully they prosecute them and others in their organization! Nice to hear some thieves were caught for once.


I sure hope they don’t get released too quickly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gennas said:


> I'm so glad some of them they were caught!!! I don't understand why the security guard was not able to help stop some of them. I forget his name, but I see he every time I go shopping at that NM in Fashion Island. He is so nice. He's always standing right by Chanel. I'm always nervous when I go to that store now, because these thugs have been casing this store for awhile now. They have targeted a friend of mine when she had walked out of this NM 4 months ago. They tried to steal her Chanel bag and NM bag. It's all over the news here in Corona del Mar and Newport Beach. Everyone is having the same issue of these guys following them when they walk out of NM.


Someone I know was beat up right on the steps of a store maybe 2 weeks ago (not a luxury store) and the guard posted right outside the store just stood there and didn't help. I learned from her experience that some guards outside stores, restaurants, etc. are not authorized to do anything other than be a witness to crimes and are not obligated to step in to help if anything is happening to people or property. Keep in mind they are not armed police officers so they can't do much and can't detain people. My understanding is that guards for stores are just deterrents, and in many cases, don't have to assist if anything should happen to you. They certainly don't have to stop anyone, just take note of what they saw. The criminals targeting people and stores would know this. Seems lame to have security when they can't do much, imho.


----------



## Gennas

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Someone I know was beat up right on the steps of a store maybe 2 weeks ago (not a luxury store) and the guard posted right outside the store just stood there and didn't help. I learned from her experience that some guards outside stores, restaurants, etc. are not authorized to do anything other than be a witness to crimes and are not obligated to step in to help if anything is happening to people or property. Keep in mind they are not armed police officers so they can't do much and can't detain people. My understanding is that guards for stores are just deterrents, and in many cases, don't have to assist if anything should happen to you. They certainly don't have to stop anyone, just take note of what they saw. The criminals targeting people and stores would know this. Seems lame to have security when they can't do much, imho.


I'm sorry to hear that your friend was beat up right on the steps of the store. I did not realize that a security guard cannot do anything. It does seem lame to have a security guard standing there and they can't do anything. Why do they even pay them?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gennas said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your friend was beat up right on the steps of the store. I did not realize that a security guard cannot do anything. It does seem lame to have a security guard standing there and they can't do anything. Why do they even pay them?


Well, they deter some people from theft and other incidents and when a crime does occur they can act as witnesses.


----------



## newtoshoes

lulilu said:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> Trial starts soon for various burglaries, including Dorit Kemsley -- the police ostensibly recovered many many items, bags, watches and jewelry belonging to them.





lalame said:


> I wanted to share this interesting story of home break ins to steal luxury goods in LA with you all. Be careful when putting your homes on the market!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


This truly scary!! wow.


----------



## lill_canele

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...arcus-in-beverly-hills-police-say/ar-AA10DgKn


----------



## lalame

This is the new smash and grab?? Just drive a whole car into the bldg? So stupid and surely is an auto prosecute as the property damage alone is into the 5 figures. At least they are doing it outside opening hours or people could get seriously injured.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Poor Chanel, a constant target









						Thieves use van to smash through LA Chanel store
					

At least two thieves used a van to smash through the front of a Los Angeles Chanel store early Tuesday morning, the second incident of its kind in three months.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lalame

Has anyone heard of Hermes being a target? I think it's interesting that LV and Chanel have been hit so often but I don't think I've ever heard of an Hermes, or even Dior come to think of it, being targeted.


----------



## rose60610

Dec 23, 2021 Chicago Hermes was robbed and security guard maced along with Prada across the street.  

Also, during the riots when much of Chicago's retail districts--State Street, Michigan Avenue, Oak Street, etc were under siege, (including the Ronald McDonald House when families staying in Chicago while their children were being treated for cancer and other diseases--looters were BASHING THE GLASS DOORS OF THE RONALD MCDONALD HOUSE--REPORTED IN THE CHICAGO TRIBUNE) Hermes was totally looted. There were numerous online photos of Hermes security cameras with looters carrying armloads of Hermes merchandise--bags, shoes, everything.

Yes, Hermes has been hit. 

Another fun fact: My sister and brother-in-law have a lux highly secured condo off Michigan Avenue. When the riots broke out the doormen were fearful of what might happen to the building as they saw other buildings being hit. They turned off the elevators (this is a 50 story building) for fear the rioters would break into the building, go up the elevators, and terrorize the residents.


----------



## lalame

Not much news since it happened last night but Burberry in Palo Alto was hit and they threatened store personnel.









						Shoplifters strike Burberry store in Palo Alto, threaten employees
					

Five unarmed shoplifters, described as men in their 20s wearing gray hooded sweatshirts...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## lill_canele

https://abc7.com/amp/koreatown-shooting-rolex-robbery-jewelry-theft/12470625/


----------



## lill_canele

This happened to me last week, I was not robbed but _followed _from South Coast plaza.
(not the first time tbh, but it's been a couple of years.)

Even though I try my best to be discreet (and I wasn't shopping luxury that day, and had like 2 small shopping bags with me) and I park at valet, still a chance of happening.

I honestly did not notice I was being followed until I was driving and noticed a white Hyundai SUV was tagging along for quite sometime. 
I then wanted to make sure to see if he/she was actually following me, so I started making some very random sharp turns, and the person followed suit. The person followed me for at least 4 turns.

At this point, I didn't really wanted to play tag (obviously not lead the car to my house or drive some long distance to throw the person off) so then I changed lanes to get behind the person. (now, I'm not saying this was the smartest thing to do, but I was very curious on how the person would react.)
And wow, the moment I went behind the person, he/she totally booked it and sped off!   

Anyway, just a bit of my experience. I would later talk to one of my SAs about it and he was like...why didn't you drive to the police station?..., yea, that's on me. 

License plate in the back started with: 7TH and ended with 095. It was quite a new Hyundai SUV model but my husband said it could have been a rental, so who knows.

Stay safe shopping this holiday season!  Go with family or a friend if you can!


----------



## rose60610

lill_canele said:


> This happened to me last week, I was not robbed but _followed _from South Coast plaza.
> (not the first time tbh, but it's been a couple of years.)
> 
> Even though I try my best to be discreet (and I wasn't shopping luxury that day, and had like 2 small shopping bags with me) and I park at valet, still a chance of happening.
> 
> I honestly did not notice I was being followed until I was driving and noticed a white Hyundai SUV was tagging along for quite sometime.
> I then wanted to make sure to see if he/she was actually following me, so I started making some very random sharp turns, and the person followed suit. The person followed me for at least 4 turns.
> 
> At this point, I didn't really wanted to play tag (obviously not lead the car to my house or drive some long distance to throw the person off) so then I changed lanes to get behind the person. (now, I'm not saying this was the smartest thing to do, but I was very curious on how the person would react.)
> And wow, the moment I went behind the person, he/she totally booked it and sped off!
> 
> Anyway, just a bit of my experience. I would later talk to one of my SAs about it and he was like...why didn't you drive to the police station?..., yea, that's on me.
> 
> License plate in the back started with: 7TH and ended with 095. It was quite a new Hyundai SUV model but my husband said it could have been a rental, so who knows.
> 
> Stay safe shopping this holiday season!  Go with family or a friend if you can!



GLAD YOU'RE SAFE!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!  
This thread is off topic and there's more than a few posts that walk our politics line (or literally stomp on the line!)
Please stay completely on topic:
_"Please share what you know about any recent store robberies or personal robberies, and please tell us the location and approximate timeframe of the occurrence."_

Opinions of lawmakers, classism, etc. . . isn't part of the intended discussion.
We cleaned up this current/last page to make sure everything here, and forward, remains on topic please.


----------



## bklner2014

lill_canele said:


> This happened to me last week, I was not robbed but _followed _from South Coast plaza.
> (not the first time tbh, but it's been a couple of years.)
> 
> Even though I try my best to be discreet (and I wasn't shopping luxury that day, and had like 2 small shopping bags with me) and I park at valet, still a chance of happening.
> 
> I honestly did not notice I was being followed until I was driving and noticed a white Hyundai SUV was tagging along for quite sometime.
> I then wanted to make sure to see if he/she was actually following me, so I started making some very random sharp turns, and the person followed suit. The person followed me for at least 4 turns.
> 
> At this point, I didn't really wanted to play tag (obviously not lead the car to my house or drive some long distance to throw the person off) so then I changed lanes to get behind the person. (now, I'm not saying this was the smartest thing to do, but I was very curious on how the person would react.)
> And wow, the moment I went behind the person, he/she totally booked it and sped off!
> 
> Anyway, just a bit of my experience. I would later talk to one of my SAs about it and he was like...why didn't you drive to the police station?..., yea, that's on me.
> 
> License plate in the back started with: 7TH and ended with 095. It was quite a new Hyundai SUV model but my husband said it could have been a rental, so who knows.
> 
> Stay safe shopping this holiday season!  Go with family or a friend if you can!


What a scary experience, sorry that happened to you and glad you were safe! You were also very fast-thinking in not leading the driver to your home. Hope your future shopping trips are all peaceful and trouble-free.


----------



## tinybutterfly

lill_canele said:


> This happened to me last week, I was not robbed but _followed _from South Coast plaza.
> (not the first time tbh, but it's been a couple of years.)
> 
> Even though I try my best to be discreet (and I wasn't shopping luxury that day, and had like 2 small shopping bags with me) and I park at valet, still a chance of happening.
> 
> I honestly did not notice I was being followed until I was driving and noticed a white Hyundai SUV was tagging along for quite sometime.
> I then wanted to make sure to see if he/she was actually following me, so I started making some very random sharp turns, and the person followed suit. The person followed me for at least 4 turns.
> 
> At this point, I didn't really wanted to play tag (obviously not lead the car to my house or drive some long distance to throw the person off) so then I changed lanes to get behind the person. (now, I'm not saying this was the smartest thing to do, but I was very curious on how the person would react.)
> And wow, the moment I went behind the person, he/she totally booked it and sped off!
> 
> Anyway, just a bit of my experience. I would later talk to one of my SAs about it and he was like...why didn't you drive to the police station?..., yea, that's on me.
> 
> License plate in the back started with: 7TH and ended with 095. It was quite a new Hyundai SUV model but my husband said it could have been a rental, so who knows.
> 
> Stay safe shopping this holiday season!  Go with family or a friend if you can!


So glad you were aware and kept yourself safe! Yes, going to the police station would have been a good idea, but sometimes when we are in the moment , we don't always think as clearly.


----------



## lill_canele

https://www.ocregister.com/2022/12/...tm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=socialflow

Not sure if anyone else heard about this or has any additional information.


----------

